# Der Beamerguide: Technik, Empfehlungen und FAQ



## Superwip (25. März 2012)

Wenn man, ob für Präsentationen, im Heimkino, einfach nur zum Zocken oder auch zum Arbeiten ein möglichst großes Bild will sind sie das Mittel der Wahl: Beamer

Leider wissen viele wenig über die Möglichkeiten, die Beamer bieten, über die Technik dahinter und insbesondere auch ihren Einsatz im Alltag und die Auswahl eines geeigneten Modells; mit diesem Guide versuche ich ein Wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Technik**Bildgebung*​Röhrenprojektor
Weitere historische Videoprojektorsysteme
DLP Projektoren
LCD Projektoren
LCoS Projektoren
LASER Projektoren- der "heilige Gral"?
Fazit​*Grundlagen der Bildqualität*Kontrast
Farben
Schärfe 
Fazit ​*Beleuchtung*Gasentladungslampen
Bogenlampen
LED
LASER Dioden
Halogenglühlampen​*Optik*Optische Fehler (Linsensystem)
Vergrößerung/Zoom und Schärfebereich
Lens Shift (Linsenverstellung, Objektivverschiebung bzw. optische Trapezkorrektur)
(DMD) Streulichtblende
Adaptive Blende
Motorisierung
Konvergenz
Farbrad (1Chip-DLP)
Mikrolinsenmatrix (v.A. LCD)
Polarisationsfilter und WireGrids
Anamorphe Optik
Farbkorrekturfilter
E-Shift, Smooth Screen
Light Bleeding
Fazit​*Features und Anschlüsse*Eingänge
Steuerung
Multimedia
(kein) TV-Tuner
Heimkino und PC/Präsentationsgeräte​*Zubehör*Leinwand
Befestigung
Schalldämmung/ "Hush Box"​*Hersteller*​*FAQ*Was muss ich für einen Beamer ausgeben?
Ist eine Leinwand nötig?
Was für eine Helligkeit ist unter welchen Bedingungen erforderlich?
Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es für die 3D Wiedergabe und welche ist am besten?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Beamer und einem Projektor?
Ist die Bildqualität schlechter oder besser als bei gewöhnlichen Monitoren?
Ab welcher Größe zahlt es sich aus einen Beamer anstelle eines klassischen TV zu kaufen?
Was muss man bei der Optik beachten?
Reaktionszeit & Inputlag: wie schneiden Beamer ab?
Was ist das ideale Verhältniss von Leinwandgröße zu Sitzabstand?
"Multi-Beamer": Kann man mehrere Beamer für eine größere Auflösung oder exotische Bildformate kombinieren?
3Chip DLP... kann man nicht einfach drei einzelne 1Chip DLP Beamer verwenden?
Wie kann man einen Raum am besten verdunkeln und wie dunkel muss es überhaupt sein?
Gibt es nicht auch Beamer mit einer höheren Auflösung als Full-HD?
Was ist der "Regenbogeneffekt"?
Wie viel Energie verbraucht ein Beamer?
Wie laut ist ein Beamer?
Wo kann man Beamer vor dem Kauf testen?
Wie stellt man einen Beamer richtig ein?
Kann man den Herstellerangaben vertrauen?
Wie oft muss man die Lampe tauschen?
Muss man einen Beamer reinigen?
Was muss man beim Lampentausch beachten?
Kann man einen Beamer nicht auch selbst auf eine Wasserkühlung umrüsten um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren? ​*Marktübersicht/Empfehlungen*Mobile Beamer
Preiswerte Präsentationsgeräte
Low-Budget Großbild: 720p
Preiswertes Full-HD unter 1000€
Heimkino Mittelklasse 1000-1500€:
Gehobenes Heimkino: 1500-2000€
Herrausragende High-End Geräte​*Links*
*Weitere Quellen*
*Beamerbau*

*Technik*
Hier ein kurzer Überblick über Beamertechnik und die Vor-und Nachteile der einzelnen Möglichkeiten der Videoprojektion.

*Bildgebung*
Zur Bildgebung bei Beamern wurden seit der Entwicklung der ersten Beamer eine Reihe von teils grundverschiedenen Technologien entwickelt, die jeweils verschiedene Vor-und Nachteile besitzen; hier ein Überblick:

*Röhrenprojektor*
Röhrenprojektoren, auch als CRT Projektoren (von Cathode Ray Tube) bekannt, wurden bereits in den 1930er Jahren entwickelt (von wem oder von welcher Firma ist mir nicht bekannt, weltweit führend waren jedenfalls die FESE AG (Bosch) und die AEG-Telefunken in Deutschland), Farbmodelle wurden etwa ab 1950 eingeführt, erste Farb-Heimkinomodelle erschienen in den 1970ern (bis dahin wurden in Heimkinos hauptsächlich 16mm oder 32mm (high-end) Filmprojektoren verwendet; längere Zeit dienten Videoprojektoren auch nur als Ergänzung für Live-TV). Sie gehören damit zu der ältesten Beamergeneration und sind heute praktisch nurnoch von historischer Bedeutung, da sie bereits seit etwa 15 Jahren praktisch ausgestorben sind. Im Prinzip basieren sie auf einer extrem hellen Bildröhre, deren Bild über ein Linsensystem auf die Leinwand projiziert wird; für die Farbwiedergabe werden drei Röhren mit jeweils einem anderen Farbfilter (RGB) parallel genutzt. Vorteile sind hohe Kontraste, gute Schwarzwerte, eine hohe Variabilität bei der verwendeten Auflösung (keine native Auflösung, die meisten Geräte schaffen Full-HD oder sogar mehr), großer, vom Kontrast unabhängiger, Farbraum (bei Farbmodellen), praktisch keine Reaktionszeit; Nachteile sind sehr hohe Kosten, die geringe Helligkeit, teils fehlerhafte Weißdarstellung und Ausleuchtung, ein hohes Gewicht sowie die Tatsache, dass die Hochleistungsröhren sehr empfindlich für das Einbrennen statischer Bildinhalte sind. Die Röhren haben nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer (im Vergleich zu TV/Bildschirm Röhren aber länger als normale Beamerlampen, etwa 10000 Stunden) und waren vergleichsweise sehr teuer. Die letzten Geräte wurden bis ~2005 als High-End Heimkinoprojektoren jenseits der 10000€ Grenze produziert, Gebrauchtgeräte sind bis heute teils eine preiswerte Alternative.
Aufgrund der Einbrennproblematik und Schwächen bei der Darstellung großer, heller Flächen sind sie weniger für den PC- und Spielebetrieb geeignet, in Filmen liefern sie jedoch eine herrausragende Qualität.
Insbesondere beim PC Betrieb sollte man den Kontrast reduzieren (!) und den Bildschirmschoner nutzen um dem Einbrennen vorzubeugen.
Ein Nachteil von Röhrenprojektoren, der nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte ist auch, dass sie meist nur analoge Eingänge (VGA und YPbPr) besitzen. Will man Blu-Rays ansehen ist das problematisch, da HDCP nicht unterstützt wird. Man ist also gezwungen den HDCP Kopierschutz aufwendig zu umgehen oder sich auf Kopien ohne Kopierschutz zu beschränken. Einige der neuesten Projektoren lassen sich aber mit DVI/HDMI Karten nachrüsten.

Vorteile:
+Sehr gute Kontraste
+flexible Auflösung
+sehr gute Farbwiedergabe
+keine Reaktionszeit
+bei analoger Ansteuerung kein Inputlag
+gebraucht oft preiswerte Schnäppchen

Nachteile:
-Flimmern bei zu geringer Bildfrequenz
-geringe Spitzenhelligkeit, v.A. bei großen hellen Flächen
-Helligkeitsverteilung (meist) nicht perfekt
-aufwendige Konfiguration
-Einbrennen statischer Bildinhalte
-groß und schwer
-meist nur analoge Eingänge, kein HDCP
-praktisch nur gebraucht erhältlich
-> Wikipedia

*Weitere historische Videoprojektorsysteme*


Spoiler



*Lampenmatrix-Projektor bzw. Zellenraster-Projektor*
Diese Projektoren gehören ebenfalls zur allerersten Generation von Projektoren in den 1930er Jahren; bildgebendes Medium war hier eine Matrix aus zehntausend bis vierzigtausend Glühbirnen, deren Bild über ein Spiegel und Linsensystem auf die Leinwand projeziert wurde; die aufwendige und fehleranfällige Technik, deren mögliche Auflösung zudem in der Praxis stark beschränkt ist ist bereits unmittelbar nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg ausgestorben, ich bezweifele, dass es derzeit noch einen derartigen Projektor gibt, der funktionsfähig ist. Angeblich wurden einige dieser Systeme für eine frühe Form des "Public Viewing" bei den olympischen Sommerspielen 1936 in Berlin eingesetzt. Eine -meist auf LEDs basierende- moderne Abform dieser Projektorklasse ist teilweise in Geräten zu finden, die etwa die Uhrzeit an die Wand projizieren können, sie haben meist keine Pixelmatrix sondern eine Segmentanzeige; derartige Geräte sind aber freilich keine "Videoprojektoren".

*Eidophor-System*
Der Vollständigkeit halber erwähne ich hier auch das 1939 von dem schweizer Ingenieur Fritz Fischer (ETH Zürich) entwickelte Eidophor System, die komplexe Technologie basiert ebenfalls auf Bildröhren, erlaubt aber eine davon getrennte Beleuchtung und damit eine höhere Helligkeit; das extrem aufwendige und teure System ist bereits seit gut 25 Jahren praktisch ausgestorben und war nur im professionellen Bereich (z.B. NASA Mission Control bei den Apollo Missionen) verbreitet. Insgesamt wurden weltweit wohl nur weniger als 1000 Eidophor Projektoren gebaut -in einem Zeitraum von etwa 40 Jahren-, unter anderem durch Philips.
-> Wikipedia

Eidophor Projektor- die Größe lässt erahnen, dass die Technik nichts für den Hausgebrauch war...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Talaria System*
Das von General Electric entwickelte Talaria System war vor allem in den 1970ern und 1980ern "verbreitet" und ähnelt technisch dem Eidophor System ist jedoch etwas moderner und kompakter aufgebaut; soweit ich weiß wurden die letzten Projektoren Ende der 1980er gebaut. Es existierten sowohl einfarbige als auch zweifarbige (Grün/Magenta) und RGB Projektoren; es war auch vorgesehen drei monochrome Projektoren zur Farbprojektion zu kombinieren. Farb-Talaria Projektoren wurden auch für High-End Heimkinos vermarktet allerdings in einer Preisklasse die nur für Superreiche erschwinglich war. Über die produzierten Stückzahlen ist mir nichts bekannt, vermutlich sind sie ebenfalls überschaubar.

*ILA*
Auch die kurzlebige, in den 1990ern, am Ende des Zeitalters der analogen Videotechnik, von JVC und Hughes Aircraft (heute Raytheon) entwickelte ILA (Image Light Amplifier) Technologie basiert auf einer Bildröhre (bzw. drei für Farbprojektion), welche aber mit einer davon getrennten Beleuchtung kombiniert wird. Sie ist aber wesentlich moderner und arbeitet mit einem ILA Chip, einer Art reflektivem LCD Panel das eben analog über das auf der Rückseite auftreffende Licht einer Bildröhre angesteuert werden kann. Der ILA Chip ist also wie der Name schon sagt ein (analoger, rein optischer) Bild-Lichtverstärker und stellt praktisch eine analoge Variante der LCoS Technik dar. Die Technologie wurde jedoch relativ bald zugunsten von LCoS (Bei JVC: "D-ILA" für Direct-ILA da der Chip nun direkt elektrisch angesteuert wird) aufgegeben. ILA Projektoren stellen die absolute technologische Spitze der analogen Videoprojektoren dar und liefern Berichten zufolge eine ausgezeichnete Bildqualität (zumindest, das muss man bedenken, in Relation zu anderen damaligen Technologien; die ILA Technik hätte aber auch noch ein großes Weiterentwicklungspotenzial besessen wenn man sich das digitale Äquivalent ansieht); sämtliche Modelle waren/sind aber sehr groß und teuer, sie wurden auch nur in relativ geringen Stückzahlen (vermutlich maximal wenige tausend) hergestellt und sind heute Raritäten.

*(andere) Mikrospiegel*
Vom Erfolg der DLP Technologie (siehe unten) angestachelt versuchten in den 1990ern auch einige andere Firmen eigene Mikrospiegelchips zu entwickeln; allerdings hat es keine dieser Technologien je auf den Markt geschafft, die Meisten litten unter großen technischen Problemen, vor allem beim Kontrast, die Entwicklungen wurden großteils nach der Jahrtausendwende eingestellt. Berichten zufolge versucht derzeit Sharp in Zusammenarbeit mit Qualcomm Mikrospiegelchips mit IGZO Transistoren zu bauen- allerdings anscheinend (noch) mit wenig Erfolg. Die Probleme der Konkurrenz zeigen eindrucksvoll welche technologische Leistung TI mit der DLP Technologie vollbracht hat.

*CGS Projektor*
_Continous Grain Silicon_ Projektoren basieren auf Chips aus einer Hauchdünnen Glasplatte, auf der eine Schicht aus Polysilizium aufgebracht ist, darin sind winzige bewegliche Prismen, welche das durchscheinende Licht ablenken können und Schaltkreise eingearbeitet. Dieser damals vor allem von Sharp vorangetriebenen Technologie wurde Ende der 1990er eine große Zukunft vorhergesagt, aufgrund geringer erreichbarer Kontrastwerte wurde aber auch diese Technik fallengelassen ohne das jemals Serienmodelle erschienen wären. Ein "Nebenprodukt" der damaligen Entwicklung lebt aber bis heute weiter: die Möglichkeit komplexe Schaltkreise auf dem Glassubstrat von TFT Bildschirmen zu integrieren.



*DLP Projektoren*
DLP (Digital Light Processing) Beamer sind Wunderwerke der Mikromechanik, sie basieren auf DMD (Digital Micromirror Device) Chips, einer Matrix aus beweglichen, elektronisch über eine integrierte elektrostatische Aktorik steuerbaren, nur wenige µm großen Spiegeln. Diese Spiegel können je nach Modell bis zu über 20000 mal pro Sekunde geschalten (also umgeklappt) werden. Jeder Spiegel stellt einen Pixel dar, die Helligkeit wird variiert indem der Spiegel mehr oder weniger Lichtpulse pro Frame zur Optik ablenkt, der Rest des Lichtes wird auf einen Absorber gelenkt. Um Farben darzustellen wird der DMD Chip über ein Farbrad oder RGB LEDs abwechselnd mit den einzelnen Grundfarben beleuchtet, alternativ können auch drei DMD Chips jeweils die einzelnen Grundfarben übernehmen, diese Technik kommt jedoch fast ausschließlich in extrem teuren Kinobeamern zum Einsatz. Die DLP Technologie wurden 1977-1987 von Texas Instruments unter der Leitung von Dr. Larry Hornbeck entwickelt, 1996 kamen die ersten DLP Beamer auf den Markt. DMD Chips und ihre Ansteuerungselektronik werden bis heute ausschließlich von Texas Instruments hergestellt. DMD Chips sind in verschiedenen Auflösungen, von 320x240 bis zu 4160x2080 und 4096x2160 erhältlich; DLP Beamer sind weit verbreitet, vom billigen LED Beamer bis zum teuren Kinoprojektor und werden von verschiedenen Herstellern eingesetzt, Texas Instruments selbst stellt jedoch abgesehen von Prototypen keine Beamer her.

Es gibt gegenwärtig 4 Generationen von DMD Chips: die namenlosen DMD Chips der ersten Generation, die zweite Generation Dark Chip 2 (DC2), die dritte Generation Dark Chip 3 (DC3 und DC3+) und die vierte Generation Dark Chip 4 (DC4). Im Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration zeichnen sich diese jeweils vor allem duch ein verbessertes Kontrastverhältnis aus. Derzeit kommen meist DC3 in der Heimkinoklasse, bei Einsteigergeräten auch DC2 zum Einsatz, DC4 Chips werden nur von einigen High-End Modellen genutzt. Manche Auflösungen gibt es nicht in allen Generationen, ein Full-HD Projektor ist etwa immer zumindest ein DC2. Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Spezialversionen, etwa die neuen TRP (Tilt&Roll Processor) Chipsätze bei denen die Spiegel nicht nur gekippt sondern auch gedreht werden können; mit einer speziellen Ansteuerung kann so mit einer gegebenen Anzahl von Spiegeln eine höhere Auflösung erzielt werden, die Technologie wird genutzt um sehr kompakte Projektoren mit geringen Qualitätsanforderungen zu bauen. Interessant ist auch die DLP Discovery Plattform welche für Spezialanwendungen außerhalb der Projektionstechnik entwickelt wurde; sie ermöglicht das direkte Ansteuern der einzelnen Spiegel.

Vorteile:
+ Hoher Kontrast und gute Schwarzwerte (insbesondere auch in relativ hellen Bildern)
+ Praktisch 0 Reaktionszeit
+ weiche Übergänge zwischen den Pixeln
+ hohe Bildwiederholfrequenzen (120Hz+) möglich (insbesondere mit 3-Chip DLP theoretisch je nach Chipsatz bis zu über 2kHz bei 8-Bit Farbauflösung)
+gute Lichtausbeute (insbesondere mit RGB-LED Beleuchtung und 3-Chip DLP)
+gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (v.A. 1-Chip DLP)
3-Chip DLP: 
+exzellente Farbwiedergabe (idealer, verlustfrei kalibrierbarer RGB Farbraum, bis zu 16Bit pro Farbe oder sogar mehr)

Nachteile:
-Unter Umständen leichtes Flimmern bei bestimmten Grauwerten (v.A. bei älteren Geräten und/oder analoger Signalquelle)
Nur 1-Chip DLP: 
-"Regenbogeneffekt"; Farbige Ränder an bewegten, kontrastreichen Kanten; bei aktuellen Beamern mittlerweile gut im Griff (RGB LED oder schnelleres Farbrad)
-in der Regel schlechtere Farbdarstellung im Vergleich zu LCD Beamern, vor allem bei Grün; gute 1-Chip DLP Beamer können schlechte LCD Beamer aber locker schlagen
Nur billige DLP Beamer:
-Schlechte Bildhomogenität aufgrund mangelhafter Optik; allgemein ist die Optik bei günstigen LCD Projektoren in der Regel besser als bei DLP Geräten der selben Preisklasse (warum auch immer)
-> Wikipedia
-> Texas Instruments

DMD Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Modell des Aufbaus eines DLP Chips anhand von zwei Pixeln, einer davon ist "ein", der andere "aus" geschaltet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1Chip-DLP Beamer geöffnet: rechts ist das Farbrad (dahinter wäre im Normalfall die Lampe), 
unten der DMD Chip, oben die Optik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*LCD Projektoren:*
Die Anfang der 1970er von Gene Dolgoff (3D Source.Inc) entwickelten LCD Projektoren funktionieren ähnlich wie Dia Projektoren, anstelle eines Dia wird jedoch ein winziges LCD Panel mit einer enorm hohen Pixeldichte eingesetzt. Dabei handelt es sich in der Regel um Aktiv-Matrix TFT-LCDs auf Hochtemperatur-Polysilizium (HTPS) Basis aber auch andere Technologien einschließlich sogar Passiv-Matrix LCDs sind zumindest prinzipiell möglich. Das erste Serienmodell wurde 1989 von Epson auf den Markt gebracht. Auch sie sind heute weit verbreitet, die günstigsten Geräte bewegen sich im 250€ Bereich und bieten eine Auflösung von 800x600, die Speerspitze dieser Technologie bilden 2048x1080 Geräte im 21000€ Bereich, LCDs mit 4k Auflösung wurden zwar bereits von Seiko-Epson entwickelt aber noch nicht in Serie hergestellt; sowohl die Klasse der billig-LED Beamer als auch die Klasse der high-end Kinoprojektoren wird weitgehend der DLP Technik überlassen, im Heimkinorelevanten Bereich sind diese Projektoren jedoch weit verbreitet. Der größte Vorteil der Technik im Vergleich zu (1Chip) DLP Beamern ist die Farbwiedergabe, vor allem bei Modellen mit 3-LCD Technik mit einem LCD für jede Grundfarbe (welche im Gegensatz zu 3Chip DLP selbst bei relativ günstigen Geräten praktisch Standard ist). Ältere LCD Projektoren hatten das Problem, das es nach einigen Jahren zu einem Kontrastverlust durch ein Ausbleichen des organischen LCD Panels kam; bei modernen Beamern (ab ~2005) ist dieses Problem jedoch durch anorganische LCDs im Griff.
Bei den verwendeten LCDs unterscheidet man grundsätzlich zwischen "normaly black" (VA) und "normaly white" (TN); erstere sind in ausgeschaltetem Zustand undurchsichtig, letztere sind durchsichtig. Normaly Black LCDs bieten erheblich bessere Kontrastwerte. Ein Problem mancher LCD Projektoren ist das sogenannte "Shading", eine Zonenweise Farbverfälschung, einzelne Stellen des Bildes zeigen eine im Vergleich zu anderen verfälschte Farbe.

Vorteile:
+ Meist bessere Farbwiedergabe im Vergleich zu 1-Chip DLP gleicher Preisklasse
+ gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

Nachteile:
- Pixel klar abgegrenzt "Fliegengittereffekt" (große Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Modellen)
- begrenzte Reaktionszeit und Tauglichkeit für hohe Bildwiederholfrequenzen (ähnlich LCD Monitoren aber in der Regel auf "gutem TN-Niveau")
- Staub kann sich auf dem LCD ansammeln und die Bildqualität beeinträchtigen (das Panel muss gekühlt werden und kann daher nicht verkapselt werden, im Gegensatz zu einem DMD oder LCoS Chip)
- Kontrast insbesondere in Hellen Bildern meist geringer als bei DLP, relativ hohe Resthelligkeit an schwarzen Flächen (wobei es große Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen LCD Beamern gibt! Die besten können duchaus gängige DLP Geräte schlagen; der Kontrast ist in dunklen Bildern tendenziell besser)
-"Shading" bei einzelnen Modellen
-"Light Bleeding" bei einzelnen Modellen durch Kühlung der LCDs
-> Wikipedia
-> 3LCD

3-LCD Technologie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LCoS Projektoren:*
Die bereits in den 1970ern von General Electric entwickelte LCoS (Liquid Crystal on Silicon) und auch als SXRD (Sony), D-ILA (JVC) oder 3LCD Reflective bzw. LCD-R (Epson) bekannte Technologie konnte sich erst ab ~2000 durchsetzen. Sie basiert auf einem winzigen LCD Panel, dass in einem Chip integriert ist. Zwischen LCD und dem eigentlichen Chip sitzt außerdem eine Spiegelfläche; das Licht wird also vom LCoS Chip ähnlich wie vom DLP Chip reflektiert. Die Technik war lange nur im High-End Bereich angesiedelt, mittlerweile gibt es aber auch einige billige LED Beamer mit LCoS Chips- zwischen diesen und der Full-HD Heimkinoklasse, welche erst bei ~1500€ anfängt klafft allerdings eine große Lücke. Die 3-Chip Technik ist in der Heimkinoklasse de-facto Standard und bietet eine sehr gute Farbwiedergabe. Im Laufe der Zeit haben viele nahmhafte Hersteller sich mit der Herstellung von LCoS Chips versucht, unter anderem sogar Intel; die meisten davon haben jedoch irgendwann aufgegeben (vielfach ohne jemals in Serie produziert zu haben), unter anderem auch Intel, (zwischenzeitlich) Epson und der ursprüngliche Entwickler General Electric, aktuell sind Sony, JVC, Canon und mittlerweile wieder Epson die wichtigsten Hersteller. 3Chip LCoS Beamer gelten heute (neben einzelnen, sehr teuren 3-Chip DLP Geräten) als die Königsklasse der Heimkinobeamer, auch in Kinos werden sie zum Teil eingesetzt; man sollte aber bedenken, dass gute LCD und 1Chip DLP Projektoren zum Teil durchaus mithalten können, man sollte nicht darauf vertrauen das ein LCoS Projektor prinzipiell besser ist.
LCoS Chips sind in diversen Auflösungen von 640x360 bis 4096x2160 verfügbar.

Vorteile:
+ Bessere Farbwiedergabe im Vergleich zu 1-Chip DLP gleicher Preisklasse (3-Chip LCoS)
+ Weiche Pixelübergänge
+ sehr gute Kontrast und Schwarzwerte in dunklen Bildern; insbesondere JVCs D-ILA Topmodelle sind derzeit in dieser Hinsicht im Heimkinobereich führend und schlagen auch gängige DLP Beamer klar; in hellen Bildern sind sie guten DLP Projektoren aber unterlegen

Nachteile:
-begrenzte Reaktionszeit und Tauglichkeit für hohe Bildwiederholfrequenzen (ähnlich LCD, tendentiell aber besser als LCD)
-relativ teuer
-> Wikipedia
-> JVC D-ILA (Englisch)


LCoS Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LASER Beamer: Der "heilige Gral"?*
Grundlegend entwickelt wurde die Technik schon bald nach dem Bau des ersten LASERs 1965/1966 in Deutschland durch die Firma Telefunken in Ulm unter der Leitung von Dr. K.V. Lotsch, 1966 wurde ein Patent mit dem Titel "optischer Sender für mindestens zwei Farbkomponenten" erteilt.
Die Technologie blieb aber lange Zeit mangels geeigneter farbiger und preiswerter LASER ein theoretisches Konzept, erste Modelle sind soweit ich weiß erst in den letzten Jahren auf den Markt gekommen. Bei der Technik werden mehrere LASER Strahlen (RGB; für Farben) über einen (2D-) oder zwei (1D-) bewegliche Spiegel abgelenkt und bauen das Bild zeilenweise auf. Ein großes Problem ist aktuell immernoch die begrenzte Verfügbarkeit geeigneter, leistungsfähiger grüner LASER Dioden sowie eventuell auch die Kühlung des Spiegels insbesondere bei 1-Spiegel Modellen mit hoher optischer Leistung oder das Erreichen einer zeitgemäßen Zeilenfrequenz (insbesondere bei 1-Spiegel Modellen zeitgemäß hoher Auflösung).
Die Schneider LASER Technologies AG (SLT) entwickelte in den 1990ern in Zusammenarbeit mit Daimler-Benz (Ex-Telefunken) und Jenoptik einen kinotauglichen LASER Projektor (auch Heimkinoableger waren geplant), 1993 wurde ein erster funktionsfähiger, 2002 ein fast marktreifer Prototyp auf der CeBit präsentiert welcher allerdings nie auf den Markt kam da die Schneider AG im selben Jahr Insolvenz anmelden musste.
Die Firma LDT-Jena (mittlerweile eine Tochterfirma von Reihnmetall Defence), die aus den Resten der SLT hervorgeganten ist fertigt heute in Zusammenarbeit mit Jenoptik hochwertige LASER Projektoren unter anderem für Planetarien (Planetarium Wien, Planetarium Hamburg und Planetarium Jena) sowie (militärische) Flugsimulatoren an, welche sich theoretisch auch für den Heimkinoeinsatz eignen, Preis und Verfügbarkeit sind mir aber nicht bekannt, dezidierte Heimkinogeräte sind (leider) anscheinend nicht in Planung. Um 2005 entwickelten Carl Zeiss und Jenoptik das ALDIP System, einen Ganzkuppel-LASER Projektor für Planetarien.
Die amerikanische Firma MicroVision entwickelte im Laufe des letzten Jahzehnts einen Chip mit 2D-beweglichem Mikrospiegel (PicoP-Chip) und eine dazugehörige Ansteuerungselektronik und brachte 2011 mit dem SHOWWX den ersten (leistbaren) LASER Projektor auf den Markt. Dabei handelt es sich um einen kompakten Mobilbeamer mit sehr begrenzter Helligkeit und Auflösung, der die prinzipiellen Vorteile der Technologie aber dennoch zeigt. Mittlerweile ist sein Nachfolger, der SHOWWX+ erschienen, es ist nicht bekannt ob MicroVision an LASER-Heimkinoprojektoren arbeitet oder ob sich die Technologie überhaupt dafür eignet. 
Die für ihre digitalen Filmkameras bekannte amerikanische Firma RED hat 2012 angekündigt noch 2013 einen high-end LASER Projektor auf auf den Markt zu bringen der mit einer 4k Auflösung angesteuert werden kann- den REDRAY. Dieser sollte auch 120Hz in 4k schaffen und eine 12Bit Farbtiefe bringen, die "Grundversion" soll vor allem für High-End Heimkinos vermarktet werden und etwa 10000€ kosten. Leider ist es still um dieses Produkt geworden, unter der Bezeichnung wird nun nur noch ein UHD/4k Tauglicher Videoplayer bzw. Videoreceiver vermarktet. Man kann wohl leider davon ausgehen das die Entwicklung an technischen Hürden gescheitert ist.
Gerüchten zufolge arbeitet auch Sony an LASER Projektoren; Sony ist in Zusammenarbeit mit Sumitomo jedenfalls einer der führenden Hersteller grüner hochleistungs LASER Dioden; und LASER Projektoren sind (potentiell) einer der wichtigsten Märkte für diese Dioden. Mittlerweile hat Sony SXRD-Projektoren mit LASER Lichtquelle auf den Markt gebracht; ob auch an LASER-Projektoren im eigentlichen Sinn gearbeitet wird ist völlig offen.
Erwähnt werden sollten auch LASER-Vektorprojektoren. Diese bauen das Bild nicht zeilenweise auf sondern stellen nativ eine Vektorgrafik dar. Sie werden vor allem für das projizieren einfacher Figuren bei LASER-Shows genutzt und sind technisch deutlich anders aufgebaut als LASER Videoprojektoren (steuerbare aber im Allgemeinen langsamere Spiegelbewegung, meist nur einfarbig).

Vorteile:
+ keine aufwendige Optik nötig
+ sehr kompakte Bauweise möglich (v.A. in moderner Ausführung mit MEMS-Spiegel und Diodenlaser)
+ sehr hoher (praktisch beliebig hoher) Kontrast möglich
+ sehr großer Farbraum, gute (abhängig von den verwendeten LASERn praktisch perfekte) Farbwiedergabe möglich
+ Farbtiefe nur von Ansteuerungselektronik begrenzt
+ keine Fokussierung nötig
+ praktisch beliebig geformte Projektionsflächen (Unverzerrte Projektion auch auf gewölbte Leinwände; wichtig etwa in Planetarien und Simulatoren)
+ weitgehend verlustfreie optische Trapezkorrektur ohne Lens Shift
+ keine feste Auflösung
+ praktisch keine Reaktionszeit, hohe Bildwiederholraten möglich (insbesondere 2-Spiegel Systeme können Bildwiederholraten im kHz Bereich erreichen)
+ Das Bild kann über einen Lichwellenleiter übertragen werden, die Projektionsoptik und der eigentliche Beamer (inklusive Kühlung...) können räumlich getrennt werden (speziell 1-Spiegel LASER Projektoren)
+ Skalierung (Zoom) ohne zusätzliche Optik
+ LASER Dioden haben eine lange Lebensdauer, vergleichbar mit LEDs
+ sehr hohe Energieeffizienz

Nachteile:
- aktuell begrenzte Lichtstärke
- Eventuell Gefahr für die Augen bei Fehlfunktion oder Fehlbedienung
- Gesetzliche Regelungen verbieten in vielen Ländern den offenen Einsatz von Hochleistungslasern im Consumerbereich (und dürften so die Etablierung dieser Technologie im Heimkinobereich mittelfristig verhindern)
- Flimmern bei zu geringer Bildwiederholrate; ein Problem das angeblich beim SHOWWX auftritt (ähnlich Röhrenmonitoren und Beamern)
-Wie bei Röhrenprojektoren sind hohe Auflösungen nur bei vergleichsweise geringeren Bildwiederholraten möglich; je nach Bauweise können sich aber beide auf sehr hohem Niveau bewegen.
-> Wikipedia

LASER Projektortechnologie der Firma MircroVision;
man beachte den erheblich größeren grünen LASER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______
*Fazit:*

Die beste Bildqualität liefern zur Zeit 3Chip DLP Beamer, LASER Projektoren haben zumindest ein ähnliches Potential mit einigen speziellen Vorteilen; leider sind leistungsfähige LASER Projektoren noch nicht verfügbar und 3Chip DLP Beamer unerschwinglich. 
Allgemein ist zu empfehlen, dass man weniger auf die Technologie eines Beamers sondern eher auf das Ergebnis achten sollte (eine Ausnahme ist Polfilter 3D). Gebrauchte Röhrenbeamer sind ein oft vergessener "Geheimtipp", insbesondere, wenn man sie primär für Filme nutzen will; qualitativ können sie sich locker mit den allermeisten 1-Chip DLP, LCD und LCoS Beamern messen.


*Grundlagen der Bildqualität*
Hier eine kurze Erklärung der Grundlagen der Bildqualität- auf diese sollte man selbstverständlich beim Kauf eines Beamers (oder Bildschirms) vorrangig achten.

*Kontrast*
Der (Schwarz-Weiß-)Kontrast eines Beamers ist von großer Bedeutung für die Bildqualität. Ist er zu gering wirkt das Bild matt, dunkle und helle Details werden schlecht erkennbar. Grundsätzlich gibt der Kontrast das Verhältnis zwischen dem dunkelsten Schwarz und dem hellsten Weiß an das ein Projektor (oder Bildschirm) darstellen kann (gemessen in Candela pro Fläche an der Leinwand), entweder innerhalb eines Bildes (In-Bild Kontrast oder statischer Kontrast) oder zwischen zwei Bildern (Dynamischer Kontrast). Der In-Bild Kontrast ist dabei viel wichtiger als der dynamische Kontrast.

Manchmal hört man auch die Begriffe "nativer Kontrast" und "ANSI-Kontrast". Der native Kontrast ist in der Regel der höchste erreichbare in-Bild Kontrast und wird meist auf einem dunklen Bild mit einigen hellen Details erreicht, ein helles Bild mit schwarzen Details ist für viele Beamer problematisch da es dann zu mehr störenden Reflexionen kommt. Der ANSI Kontrast ist der mit einem von der ANSI, dem _American National Standards Institute_ standardisierten Verfahren gemessene In-Bild Kontrast, dabei wird der In-Bild Kontrast auf einem Schwarz-Weiß Schachbrettmuster mit gleich großen hellen und dunklen Anteilen ermittelt. Der ANSI Kontrast ist meist, insbesondere bei LCoS Beamern deutlich schlechter als der native Kontrast.

Gute Beamer erreichen einen ANSI Kontrast von bis zu etwa 500:1 oder auch etwas mehr, insbesondere DLP Beamer, LASER- und Röhrenprojektoren schneiden hier gut ab, und einen nativen Kontrast von (teils weit) mehr als 2000:1, hier sind LASER, Röhren und LCoS Beamer führend. LASER und Röhren Projektoren besitzen sogar einen zumindest in der Theorie _unbegrenzten_ nativen Kontrast da sie perfektes Schwarz darstellen können; in der Praxis stören hier aber verschiedene Faktoren wie etwa die Raumhelligkeit und die Tatsache das sehr dunkle Werte nur schlecht erkannt werden.


Wichtig/Erstrebenswert ist auch das der Kontrast (und die Helligkeit) über die gesamte Bildfläche hinweg homogen ist, das ist je nach Beamer (und Leinwand!) nicht unbedingt der Fall.

Weitere interessante Fakten:
-Das menschliche Auge kann in einer Szene einen Kontrast von etwa 10000:1 wahrnehmen, prinzipiell sogar bis zu 100000:1 (wobei in dem Fall dunkle Details nur schlecht wahrgenommen werden können)
-Das Auge erreicht diese Fähigkeit durch die Kombination verschieden lichtempfindlicher Sehzellen
-Gängige Kameras (sowohl analoge als auch digitale) können lediglich einen Kontrast von etwa 1000:1 aufzeichnen...
-...was dazu führt das es kaum Filme mit höherem Kontrast gibt
-moderne HDR (High Dynamic Range ~Hochkontrast) Filmkameras erreichen aber zum Teil Kontraste von 10000:1 bis etwa 30000:1
-Um sehr kontrastreiche Bilder aufzunehmen kann man auch eine Belichtungsreihe der selben Szene anfertigen (HDR Fotografie)
-In realen Szenen (also im RL) hat man es üblicherweise mit einem Kontrast von 10000:1 bis 100000:1 zu tun (ein sehr hoher Kontrast ist also realistisch)
-Ein kontrastreicheres Bild wirkt natürlicher, realistischer und plastischer
-Insbesondere mit 8-Bit Farbtiefe ist es nur begrenzt möglich einen sehr hohen Kontrast auszunutzen da sehr helle oder dunkle Elemente nicht detailreich dargestellt werden können, die Graustufen sind im Grenzbereich zu grob; de-facto limitiert der lineare 8-Bit Farbraum den maximal sinnvollen Kontrast auf etwa 1000:1
-Viele (insbesondere 8-Bit) Quellen besitzen auch einen _Offset_ von etwa 4 Bit, der dunkelste Wert ist also bereits im Quellmaterial nicht Schwarz sondern dunkelgrau
-In der DCI und der ITU bzw. der TV Industrie gibt es allerdings relativ fortgeschrittene Bestrebungen Technik für zukünftige HDR Filme zu entwickeln die einen nativen Kontrast jenseits der von 1000:1 ermöglicht. Im TV Bereich spielt hier wohl die extrem kontraststarke OLED Technik eine Schlüsselrolle aber auch LCD TVs können Kontraste jenseits von 2000:1 erreichen. Mit ITU-R Rec. 2020 und 10Bit bzw. 12Bit wurden die Grundsteine gelegt, vermutlich werden am Ende 4000:1 oder gar 10000:1 angepeilt, vermarktet wird die neue HDR Technik unter anderem als "Ultra HD Premium". Im Kinobereich aber auch im Heimkinobereich ist hier vor allem die Technik des Dolby Vision Cinema beachtlich.

Bedenken sollte man auch: Das Farbsehen (Mesoptisches Sehen mit Stäbchen und Zäpchenzellen) ist ab etwa 0,003cd/m² möglich, ein noch wesentlich "schwärzeres" Schwarz als vielleicht 0,001cd/m² ist nur eingeschränkt sinnvoll, da so dunkle Bildbereiche in einem ansonsten normal hellen Bild sowieso bestenfalls verschwommen und grau wahrgenommen werde (für einen noch höheren Kontrast sollte man dann eher die Spitzenhelligkeit erhöhen). 0,001cd/m² sind aber auch bereits ein sehr hochgestecktes Ziel, selbst mit einem Projektor der ein perfektes Schwarz darstellen kann (etwa CRT oder LASER). Eine Spitzenhelligkeit von über etwa 100cd/m² ist nur sinnvoll wenn der Schwarzwert nicht "perfekt" ist (was im allgemeinen aber der Fall ist) da das Auge sonst durch Schließen der Iris Licht abschirmt und das Bild weiter verdunkelt.

Von kontrastreichem Quellmaterial ausgehend hängt der Kontrast technisch von enorm vielen weiteren Faktoren ab: vom verwendeten Mikrodisplay, praktisch dem gesamten Lichtweg und der Optik und insbesondere auch von der Raumhelligkeit. Ein gut abgedunkelter Raum trägt maßgeblich zu einem guten Kontrast bei, in einem Raum mit einer gewissen Resthelligkeit bietet ein hellerer Beamer einen besseren Kontrast wobei es in der Regel besser und vor allem auch billiger ist den Raum besser abzudunkeln als einen helleren Beamer zu kaufen.

Beachtliche Zukunftsaussicht: Durch die Entwicklung neuartiger Materialien wie etwa "absolut schwarzem" Nanostrukturiertem Aluminium und verbesserten Microdisplays, Farbkalibrierung an der Lichtquelle, weiterer Optimierung der Lichtwege eventuell (doch) noch LASER-Projektoren existiert einiges an Potenzial den Kontrastumfang von Beamern speziell auch in hellen Bildern in Zukunft noch erheblich zu verbessern. Die Entwicklung steht hier sicher nicht am Ende.

Weitere grundlegende Informationen: www.cine4home.de (ANSI Kontrast ON / OFF Kontrast Inbild Kontrast)

*Farben*
Die Farbqualität eines Beamers ist wesentlich für die Bildqualität. Die Farbqualität lässt sich im wesentlichen in drei Bereiche aufteilen in denen ein Beamer -oder Monitor- möglichst gut abschneiden sollte. 

-Farbtiefe
Die Farbtiefe bezeichnet die Anzahl der darstellbaren Farben und wird meist in Bit pro Farbkanal angegeben. Üblich sind vor allem 8 Bit (=2^24=16777216 Farben), bei einigen high-end Geräten auch 10 Bit (=2^30=1073741824 Farben). Bemerkbar macht sich eine zu geringe Farbtiefe vor allem innerhalb von gleichmäßigen Farbverläufen in denen dann abrupte Sprünge zu erkennen sind ("Banding"). Manchmal wird auch von "Graustufen" gesprochen, 8Bit entsprechen 2^8=256 Graustufen (65536 Grundfarben können in jeweils 256 Helligkeitsstufen dargestellt werden), 10Bit 2^10=1024 Graustufen (1048576 Farben können in 1024 Helligkeitsstufen dargestellt werden). Blu-Rays bieten jedenfalls nach Rec. 601 oder Rec. 709 meist von sich aus nur 8Bit pro Farbkanal (allerdings kann ein Bildprozessor diese hochrechnen), die Texturen gängiger PC Spiele vermutlich ebenfalls (wobei Beleuchtungseffekte in Kombination mit einer geeigneten Engine und einem Geeigneten Grafiktreiber dafür sorgen können das man am Ende erheblich mehr Farben hat). Im Kino werden allerdings teils sogar 12Bit pro Farbkanal eingesetzt, auch im Fotobereich wird oft mit 12Bit Farben gearbeitet. Mit der neuen UHD/4k TV/Blu-Ray Norm Rec. 2020 sollten 10 und 12 Bit in Zukunft auch auf Blu-Rays (und eines fernen Tages vielleicht sogar im TV) Einzug halten. Ein Spezialfall ist die 8/24Bit-Farbtiefe bei der eine 8Bit Farbtiefe (2^16=65536 Grundfarben) mit einem zusätzlichen 8Bit Alphakanal (mit Helligkeitsinformationen) kombiniert wird sodass 2^16=65536 Graustufen möglich werden. Diese Farbtiefe ist vor allem für HDR Bilder sinnvoll aber mir ist kein Beamer bekannt der sie unterstützt; analog dazu wäre natürlich auch etwa eine 10/30Bit Farbtiefe denkbar. Bei analogen Beamern (Röhrenbeamern) hängt die Farbtiefe praktisch nur von der Ansteuerung ab.

-Farbraum
Der Farbraum gibt an welche Farben ein Projektor oder Bildschirm tatsächlich, als Mischung der zur Verfügung stehenden Grundfarben darstellen kann. Es gibt verschiedene genormte Farbräume auf die ein Projektor kalibriert werden kann, wichtig sind hier vor allem Rec. 601 (DVD/TV/Blu-Ray), Rec. 709 (Blu-Ray/HD-TV), Rec. 2020 (UHD/4k Blu-Ray), DCI (Kino), Adobe RGB (PC), sRGB (PC) und Wide Gamut RGB (PC). DCI und Wide Gamut RGB sind hierbei am anspruchsvollsten, die Rec.- Farbräume werden von der ITU-R definiert. Es gibt auch exotischere Spezialfarbräume die etwa auf die Nachahmung bestimmter analoger Filmtypen oder auf die Darstellung von Zeichentrick/Anime Filmen optimiert sind. Auch eine eventuell vorhandene Eigenfarbe der Leinwand oder von 3D Brillen kann in gewissen Grenzen durch eine Anpassung des Farbraums projektorseitig ausgeglichen werden. Verantwortlich für den Farbraum ist vor allem die Lampe des Projektors sowie die verwendeten Farbfilter. Am besten sind hier RGB-LEDs und LASER aber auch mit Bogenlampen und guten Halogenmetalldampflampen (eventuell in Kombination mit Farbfiltern) lassen sich die gängigen Farbräume ausreizen. Auch die Leinwand spielt hier eine Rolle, eine verfärbte Leinwand kann den Farbraum einschränken. Manche Beamer, insbesondere einige 1-Chip DLP Beamer haben auch einen nativen Farbraum mit mehr als drei Grundfarben "DLP-BrilliantColor" (ob das sinnvoll ist sei dahingestellt, immerhin erkennt das Auge ja auch lediglich drei Grundfarben und auch das Quellmaterial besitzt nur drei Grundfarben). Dennoch lassen sich auch solche Beamer prinzipiell auf einen RGB Farbraum kalibrieren. Eine Farbkalibrierung über das Mikrodisplay führt leider meist zu einer Verschlechterung von Helligkeit, Kontrast und effektiver Farbtiefe da die Spitzenhelligkeit der Grundfarben durch ein mikrodisplayseitiges Absenken angeglichen werden muss. Zumindest keinen Kontrastverlust gibt es bei Röhren, und LASER Projektoren sowie bei Projektoren mit RGB LED oder LASER Beleuchtung da hier an der Lichtquelle und nicht am Mikrodisplay kalibriert wird. Mit geeigneten (variablen) Farbfiltern kann man auch eine einfarbige Lichtquelle wie etwa eine Halogenmetalldampf- oder Bogenlampe kalibrieren. Einige Beamer bieten interne variable Farbfilter, eine Alternative sind externe Farbfilter die vor das Objektiv geschraubt werden. Ein solcher externer Farbfilter muss aber genau auf den Beamer und (!) die Leinwand abgestimmt sein was die Sache nicht einfach macht. Bei 3-Chip bzw. 3LCD Projektoren kann man die Farben prinzipiell auch mit einem variablen Graufliter oder einer Blende im Lichtweg der drei (prinzipiell reichen zwei) Einzelfarben kalibrieren (etwa SIM2 Sliding Filter).

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Farbraum findet man auch oft das ISF (Imaging Science Foundation) Logo als Qualitätskriterium, dieses besagt das der Projektor im Rahmen gewisser Grenzen (Die Eigenfarbe der Leinwand kann bei einer Vor-kalibrierung etwa nicht berücksichtigt werden) auf gewisse Farbräume vor-kalibriert wurde. Die ISF bietet auch Kalibrationssoftware und Kalibrationsseminare an. Der "THX Farbraum" ist eigentlich kein Farbraum sondern eine Funktion mit der der Projektor den optimalen Farbraum für eine bestimmte Quelle automatisch wählt.

Eine neue Entwicklung sind Projektoren mit integriertem Colorimeter die sich automatisch selbst kalibrieren können. Das erste Gerät dieser Art ist der 4k Projektor Sony VPL-VW500ES der zwar nicht günstig aber möglicherweise auch mit dieser Funktion wegweisend ist.

Rec. 2020 Farbraum dargestellt als weißes Dreieck in der xy-Chromazitätsebene im Vergleich zu der Farbwahrnehmung 
des Auges. Die Ecken entsprechen jeweils einem maximalen Grundfarbwert, also etwa 100% grün, 0% blau, 0% rot. 
Alle darstellbaren Farben befinden sich innerhalb der Fläche des Dreiecks.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Farbkontrast
Sehr wichtig für die effektive Farbqualität ist auch der Kontrast innerhalb einer Grundfarbe also etwa der Helligkeitsunterschied zwischen dem hellsten und dem dunkelsten Rot. Insbesondere manche 1-Chip DLP Beamer schneiden hier erheblich schwächer ab als beim klassischen Schwarz-Weiß Kontrast, die Ursache dafür sind Farbräder mit Weißanteil die in vielen Office-Beamern zur Helligkeitssteigerung genutzt werden. Ein zu geringer Farbkontrast führt zu "matten" Farben und einem eingeschränkten Farbraum.

-Farbauflösung
Wird der Beamer mit Farbunterabtastung angesteuert kann die Farbauflösung geringer sein als die schwarz-weiß Auflösung bzw. Auflösung an kontrastreichen Kanten. Farbunterabtastung wird etwa bei den 4k Projektoren von Sony genutzt um ein 60Hz 4k Signal über HDMI 1.4 übertragen zu können. Die Farbunterabtastung bringt in der Praxis nur einen geringen Qualitätsverlust mit sich, insbesondere bei sehr hochauflösenden Projektoren.
Erklärung zur Farbunterabtastung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbunterabtastung

*Schärfe*
Auch die Schärfe ist natürlich wesentlich für die Bildqualität. Verantwortlich dafür sind vor allem die Pixel-Auflösung des Mikrodisplays (und des Quellmaterials), der maximale Kontrast zwischen zwei benachbarten Pixeln (Pixelkontrast) und natürlich die Schärfe der Optik (siehe Optik). Auch die Leinwand kann einen Einfluss auf die Schärfe haben (sie sollte möglichst glatt sein) und auch spezielle optische Effekte, insbesondere der Fliegengittereffekt, E-Shift und Smooth Screen, bei analogen Videoprojektoren auch Probleme mit der Signalübertragung/Signalverarbeitung (Rauschen). Wichtig für die Schärfe ist natürlich auch die Art der Ansteuerung: so geht etwa bei der Ansteuerung mit Halbbildern (vor allem bei analogen Projektoren relevant) etwas an horizontaler Auflösung verloren. Bei der Ansteuerung mit Farbunterabtastung welche in einigen Ausnahmefällen notwendig ist geht ebenfalls etwas an Schärfe verloren.

*Fazit:*
Die Bildqualität setzt sich aus mehreren Teilaspekten zusammen die völlig unabhängig voneinander betrachtet werden müssen, die sich aber teilweise ursächlich zusammenhängen. Interessant ist das die ISF den einzelnen Aspekten im Bezug auf Filme folgende Prioritätenreihenfolge zugeordnet hat:

1) Kontrast
2) Farbkontrast
3) Farbgenauigkeit/Farbraum
4) Auflösung/Schärfe (Winkelbezogen)

Angesichts dieser Aufstellung kann man sich fragen ob hohe Auflösungen nicht zum Teil überbewertet werden, insbesondere wenn man ein knappes Budget hat. Wobei es mittlerweile kaum wirklich gute/preiswerte Beamer mehr gibt die nicht Full-HD Auflösung besitzen. Nicht vergessen darf man das die Bildgröße-Sitzabstand Beziehung hier auch einbezogen werden kann und sich natürlich auf die wahrgenommene Auflösung/Schärfe auswirkt.

*Beleuchtung*
Mit Ausnahme von Röhren und Laserprojektoren benötigen alle Beamer eine eigene Lichtquelle um zu funktionieren. Hierbei kommen verschiedene Technologien zum Einsatz, die verschiedene Vor-und Nachteile haben.

*Gasentladungslampen*
In der Mehrzahl der aktuellen Beamer kommen verschiedene Arten von Gasentladungslampen zum Einsatz. Diese sind hell, effizient und relativ Preiswert. Allerdings verursachen sie angesichts ihrer Leistung dennoch eine ordentliche Abwärme und müssen aktiv gekühlt werden, was bei allen mir bekannten Beamern über einen mehr oder weniger hörbaren Lüfter erfolgt. Der größte Nachteil ist die begrenzte Lebensdauer, übliche Lampen halten etwa 2000-6000 Stunden bei maximaler Helligkeit, was selbst bei intensiver Nutzung immerhin mehreren Jahren entspricht. Ersatzlampen kosten üblicherweise etwa 100-200€, bei sehr lichtstarken Beamern teils auch erheblich mehr, in einigen Fällen sind die Lampen insbesondere teurer Projektoren unverhältnismäßig teuer; glücklicherweise haben sich sowohl die Preise der Lampen als auch die Lebensdauer in den letzten Jahren deutlich gebessert, Horrorgeschichten, wonach die Lampen "regelmäßig" getauscht werden müssen und fast so viel wie ein neuer Beamer kosten sind jedenfalls falsch.
Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Gasentladungslampen, verbreitet sind vor allem die sogenannten UHP (Philips), UHE (Panasonic), P-VIP (Osram) oder E-TORL (Epson) Lampen, bei denen es sich um technisch relativ ähnliche, moderne Höchstdruck-Quecksilberdampflampen mit Halogenkreisprozess (Halogenmetalldampflampen) handelt. Teilweise nutzen verschiedene Projektoren die selben Lampen, für einige Projektoren gibt es auch verschiedene Lampen bzw. man kann auch eine Lampe eines anderen Herstellers nutzen, die Vielfalt ist leider unübersichtlich. Hochleistungsbeamer besitzen zum Teil auch mehrere Lampen, deren Licht über ein Spiegelsystem gebündelt wird. Ein Nachteil dieser Lampen ist die Tatsache das sich ihr Farbspektrum mit zunehmendem Alter (Abbrand) schleichend etwas verändert. Für eine genaue Farbkalibrierung muss diese regelmäßig wiederholt werden.

UHE Lampe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochdruck-Quecksilberdampflampe mit Halogenkreisprozess im Detail;
dieses Modell stammt allerdings nicht aus einem Beamer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bogenlampen*
In einigen sehr alten Filmprojektoren wurden noch Kohlebogenlampen eingesetzt, moderne Xenon-Bogenlampen nutzen Wolframelektroden und sind mit Xenon gefüllt; mit einer Leistung ab etwa 1000W werden sie in sehr lichtstarken Projektoren, vor allem im Kino eingesetzt da sie in diesem Leistungsbereich wesentlich preiswerter als Halogenmetalldampflampen sind. Ein Nachteil ist die sehr begrenzte Lebensdauer von nur 1000-2000 Stunden und eine geringere Effizienz im Vergleich zu modernen Halogenmetalldampflampen, in ihrem Einsatzbereich fällt das aber weniger ins Gewicht. Xenonbogenlampen sind die Referenzlampen für den Farbraum von Kinofilmen, bei High-End Heimkinobeamern versucht man daher die Halogenmetalldampflampen auf ein möglichst Xenonlampenähnliches Licht zu optimieren.

15000W Xenon-Bogenlampe eines IMAX Projektors



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LED*
Auch bei Beamern haben die Leuchtdioden als neue Leuchtmittel Anwendung gefunden und eine ganze neue Klasse von Beamern geschaffen, die ultrakompakten "Taschenbeamer". Sie punkten mit hoher Energieeffizienz, langer Lebensdauer und der Möglichkeit die drei Grundfarben getrennt einzusetzen, wovon vor allem 1-Chip DLP Beamer profitieren können. Die allermeisten LED Beamer sind aber leider recht lichtschwache Einsteigergeräte. Mittlerweile gibt es jedoch auch erste Beamer, die auf aktiv, teils sogar Wasser- gekühlte Hochleistungs LEDs in den Grundfarben Rot, Grün und Blau, meist in Kombination mit einem DLP Chip setzen. sie sind vergleichsweise Leise, durch den Entfall des Farbrades steigt die Effizienz, der Regenbogeneffekt wird verringert. Aktuell zahlt man mindestens etwa 50% Aufpreis für die LED Technik im Vergleich zu konventionellen Gasentladungslampen, die Auswahl an entsprechenden Beamern ist auch noch gering was sich in Zukunft aber rasch ändern dürfte. Ein weiterer Vorteil von LEDs ist auch ihre lange Lebensdauer von mindestens etwa 10000 Stunden, in der Praxis sollten die LEDs daher locker 10 Jahre halten.
LEDs sind übrigens nicht wesentlich effizienter als gängige high-end Gasentladungslampen, wie sie in Beamern eingesetzt werden; dennoch sind -zumindest 1-Chip DLP- LED Beamer viel effizienter als Beamer mit gewöhnlichen Lampen, da durch den Einsatz von RGB LEDs die Farbfilter wegfallen an denen sonst etwa 2/3 des Lichtes verloren gehen. RGB LEDs bieten auch eine praktisch perfekte Farbwiedergabe und den vollen prinzipiell möglichen RGB Farbraum. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch die Möglichkeit die Farbkalibrierung durch Steuerung der LEDs vorzunehmen wodurch ein Kontrastverlust bei der Kalibrierung vermieden wird. Es gibt jedoch auch andere Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen.

LUMINUS Phlatlight PT120 hochleistungs RGB LEDs, 
die unter anderem in SIM2s MICO Serie zum Einsatz kommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LASER Dioden*
Abgesehen von echten LASER Beamern kommen LASER Dioden teilweise auch in herkömmlichen Beamern in Kombination mit LEDs als Lichtquelle vor; die Vorteile entsprechen im Wesentlichen LEDs. Beliebt ist die Möglichkeit mit einer blauen LASER Diode eine Phosphorverbindung anzustrahlen, die daraufhin zu grünem leuchten angeregt wird; das ist zwar billiger aber auch ineffizienter als eine echte grüne Hochleistungs-LED und führt meist zu einer Grünschwäche der betroffenen Geräte außerdem kann der Hersteller mit der Nutzung modernster LASER-Technologie werben.
OSRAM hat auch eine LASER Beleuchtungseinheit mit einem Phosphorbeschichteten Farbrad entwickelt welche es ermöglicht mit nur einem einzigen blauen LASER alle Grundfarben zu liefern- allerdings entsteht dabei auch ein gewisser Regenbogeneffekt.

LASER liefern monochromatisches Licht und ermöglichen damit eine sehr scharfe Trennung der Grundfarben was sich prinzipiell positiv auf Kalibrierbarkeit, Farbkontrast und ganz allgemein die Farbqualität auswirken kann, auch LEDs sind sie in dieser Beziehung überlegen. Dies gilt jedoch nicht unbedingt für die Kombination Laser-Phosphor.

*Halogenglühlampen*
Bei einigen sehr alten Einsteigerbeamern kommen auch Halogenglühlampen zum Einsatz, diese sind ineffizient, bieten keine perfekte Farbwiedergabe (Gelbstich) und sind meist nicht sehr hell, dafür sind sie aber billig. Heute werden sie nurnoch vereinzelt am absolut untesten Ende der Preisskala (etwa verschiedene no-Name Billigstgeräte aus China) eingesetzt.

*Optik*
Auch bei den optischen Features gibt es einiges zu erklären; (fast) alles weitere gilt jedenfalls nicht für LASER Projektoren, bei diesen gibt es zwar auch einige spezielle optische Features, die für wesentliche Qualitätsunterschiede verantwortlich sein können allerdings möchte ich mich auf die etablierten Technologien konzentrieren.

Dieses Zoomobjektiv mit Irisblende sowie Horizontalem- und Vertikalem Lens Shift aus einem modernen JVC D-ILA Projektor beinhaltet 
insgesamt 17 teilweise asphärische, optisch vergütete Linsen aus zwei verschiedenen Glassorten und lässt erahnen das die Konstruktion einer guten Projektoroptik keine triviale Angelegenheit ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optische Fehler (Linsensystem)*
Ähnlich wie bei Kameras können auch bei Beamern diverse optische Fehler gegeben sein, die für die Bildqualität von nicht unerheblicher Bedeutung sind.

-Chromatische Aberration: Da Licht unterschiedlicher Wellenlängen/Farben unterschiedlich stark gebrochen wird kann es zu Unschärfe und Farbfehlern insbesondere am Bildrand kommen
-Geometrische Aberration bzw. Verzeichnung: Das Bild wird tonnenförmig oder kissenförmig verzeichnet, gerade Linien erscheinen gebogen
-Bildfeldwölbung: Unschärfe am Bildrand (dieser Fehler kann insbesondere bei der Verwendung einer gebogenen Leinwand vorkommen wenn die Optik nicht dafür optimiert ist)
-Streulicht: An Teilen der Optik oder im Lichtweg gestreutes Licht kann zu Kontrastverlusten (vor allem in hellen Bildern), einer inhomogenen Helligkeit und inhomogenen Kontrasten führen. Das ist ein durchaus erhebliches Problem unter dem auch viele gute Projektoren leiden.
-cos4-Randlichtabfall: Dieser Effekt führt dazu das der Bildrand etwas dunkler ist als das Zentrum-> schlechtere Homogenität; insbesondere Beamer mit Weitwinkeloptik können davon betroffen sein
-Vignettierung: Diverse unter diesem Begriff zusammengefasste Effekte können ebenfalls zu einer Abschattung von Bildbereichen, insbesondere am Rand führen
-Verschmutzungen und Beschädigungen: Können insbesondere Schlieren und stellenweise schlechtere Schärfe aber auch diverse andere Fehler verursachen
-Spannungsdoppelbrechung: Verspannungen des Glases können dazu führen das Licht abhängig von der Polarisationsrichtung unterschiedlich stark gebrochen wird; das Ergebnis ist meist eine vom Bildbereich abhängige Unschärfe (selten)

Man sollte gegebenenfalls mit geeigneten Testbildern auf das Vorhandensein dieser Fehler achten, auch in (guten) Tests wird oft darauf eingegangen. (Annähernd) Fehlerfreie Objektive (diese sollten zudem auch noch einen möglichst geringen Lichtverlust haben) sind wie im Kamerabereich leider teuer und daher meist auch nur in teuren Projektoren zu finden.

Gründe für diese Abbildungsfehler und was man dagegen (konstruktiv) tun kann sind für den Nutzer in der Praxis meist nicht wirklich relevant, die Eckdaten der verwendeten Optik die die Hersteller öffentlich preisgeben reichen in der Regel auch nicht aus um auf dieser Basis auf die Qualität der Optik schließen zu können. Eine umfassende Erklärung hat also nur einen begrenzten Nutzwert und würde den Rahmen sprengen. Für nähere Informationen sei auf weiterführende Literatur im Bereich "Technische Optik" verwiesen.

Siehe auch: Abbildungsfehler (Achtung: nicht alle dort beschriebenen Fehler betreffen Projektoren)

*Vergrößerung/Zoom und Schärfebereich*
Eine wichtige Eingenschaft von Beamern ist der Zoombereich, manche Beamer sind etwa mit Weitwinkelobjektiven darauf optimiert ein großes Bild in geringer Entfernung zu erzeugen, andere haben Teleobjektive für große Entfernungen. Einigen billigen Geräten fehlt die Zoomfunktion auch gänzlich, einige high-end Beamer, vor allem aus dem professionellen Bereich bieten auch Wechselobjektivsysteme (wobei die Objektive in der Regel allerdings ziemlich teuer sind). Bei Röhrenprojektoren kann man das Bild analog skalieren weshalb die Zoomfunktion hier weniger wichtig ist.

Ein damit zusammenhängender Punkt ist der Schärfebereich; dieser gibt an in welcher minimalen, Entfernung des Beamers zur Leinwand das Bild scharfgestellt werden kann, bei einigen Beamern gibt es auch eine maximale Entfernung. Dem Schärfebereich wird allerdings meist kaum Beachtung geschenkt- denn bei den meisten Beamern fängt er bereits weniger als einen Meter vor der Linse an und hat keine obere Grenze.

Bei Röhrenbeamern und anderen analogen Projektoren kann das Bild in gewissen Grenzen ohne optischen Zoom skaliert werden ohne das es zu wesentlichen Qualitätsverlusten kommt. Daher findet man bei solchen Projektoren nur selten Zoomobjektive.

*Lens Shift (Linsenverstellung, Objektivverschiebung bzw. optische Trapezkorrektur)*
Ist der Beamer nicht im vorgesehenen Winkel, was oft nicht möglich ist, auf die Leinwand ausgerichtet kommt es zu einer Verzerrung des Bildes zu einem Trapez (bei horizontaler oder vertikaler Fehlausrichtung) oder einem Deltoid (bei gleichzeitiger horizontaler und vertikaler Fehlausrichtung). Es gibt nun zwei Möglichkeiten diesem Problem zu begegnen: einerseits gibt es die Möglichkeit der digitalen Trapezkorrektur, die jedoch zulasten der Bildqualität geht; viel eleganter ist das Lens Shift-Verfahren: durch das Parallelverschieben zweier Linsen relativ zueinander kann das Bild in gewissen Grenzen ohne Qualitätsverlust relativ zur optischen Achse nach oben oder unten geschoben und der Trapezeffekt so vermieden werden (da der Beamer so relativ unabhängig von seiner Position normal auf die Leinwand ausgerichtet werden kann); insbesondere im Heimkinobereich sollte man auf dieses Feature achten, wenn man nicht sehr flexibel bei der Aufstellungsposition ist. Nicht alle Projektoren mit Lens-Shift beherrschen sowohl Vertikalen als auch Horizontalen Lens Shift außerdem ist der Umfang der Korrekturmöglichkeit (angegeben als Winkel relativ zur idealen Aufstellungsposition) von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Darauf sollte man vor dem Kauf achten.

Bei Röhrenprojektoren ist Lens Shift im Wesentlichen nicht nötig, da diese eine _analoge Trapezkorrektur_ bieten.

*(DMD) Streulichtblende*
Da DMD Chips der DLP Projektoren (in vermindertem Maß auch LCoS Chips), speziell im oberen und unteren Bereich des Bildes, viel Streulicht verursachen, dass Schwarzwerte, Kontrast und insbesondere auch die (Helligkeits-) Homogenität verschlechtert sind vor allem DLP Beamer mit einer Katzenaugen-Blende ausgestattet, die dieses Streulicht abschirmt. Billige (vor allem DLP) Beamer ohne Blende haben zum Teil eine sehr schlechte Homogenität von weniger als 50%. Bei allen Beamern kann eine gut platzierte und eingestellte Iris-Blende das Streulicht reduzieren und den Kontrast verbessern.

*Adaptive Blende*
Einige Beamer besitzen eine motorisierte Blende, über die der dynamische Kontrast erhöht werden kann, Bilder können also als ganzes verdunkelt werden. Allerdings kann das auch zum sogenannten "Bildpumpen" führen, d.h. die Helligkeit schwankt deutlich. Die Blende lässt sich in der Regel auch fixieren, eine enger eingestellte/fixierte Blende führt hierbei meist zu etwas höherem Kontrast und teils besserer Homogenität (insbesondere in hellen Bildern) auf Kosten von Helligkeit im Vergleich zu einer offenen da die Iris zum Teil Streulicht abschirmen kann. Es gibt verschiedene Bauformen solcher Blenden mit verschiedenen Vor- und Nachteilen sowohl optischer als auch mechanischer (Geschwindigkeit, Lautstärke) Natur siehe etwa: 
http://www.cine4home.de/Specials/AI-Vergleich/AdaptiveIris.htm

*Motorisierung*
Einige Beamer bieten eine motorisierte, fernsteuerbare Optik. Im Heimkinobereich kann dieses Feature in der Regel vernachlässigt werden, da der Beamer da meist genau ein mal eingestellt wird und dann Jahrelang an einem festen Platz hängt/steht. Praktisch kann das eventuell sein wenn man regelmäßig ein anderes Bildformat nutzt und die Optik entsprechend anpasst- dennoch ist das wohl in jedem Fall ein Luxusfeature.

*Konvergenz*
Bei 3Chip DLP, 3LCD, 3Chip LCoS und Röhrenbeamern muss die Optik präzise kalibriert sein bzw. werden, damit Pixel unterschiedlicher Farben sich perfekt überlappen, ansonsten kann es unter anderem zu störenden farbigen Rändern an Kanten kommen. Bei den allermeisten Beamern (mit Ausnahme der meisten Röhrenbeamer) sind diese Einstellungen bereits ab Werk vorgenommen und man muss sich nicht darum kümmern; sind die Einstellungen nicht perfekt ist es dafür aber bei vielen Geräten auch nicht einfach sie zu ändern, die meisten Beamer müssen dafür zerlegt werden wobei die Garantie verloren gehen kann; gröbere Konvergenzfehler sollte man bei solchen Geräten am besten direkt nach dem Kauf erkennen und den Beamer umtauschen.

*Farbrad (1Chip-DLP)*
Da DLP Chips grundsätzlich nicht in der Lage sind Farben darzustellen gibt es für die Farbwiedergabe zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder, man nutzt für jede der drei Grundfarben einen eigenen Chip (3Chip DLP) oder aber man beleuchtet den Chip abwechselnd in den einzelnen Grundfarben. Letzteres ist bei praktisch allen (leistbaren) DLP Beamern der Fall. Um die abwechselnde Beleuchtung zu realisieren gibt es grundsätzlich zwei gängige Methoden: entweder man nutzt RGB-LEDs, die abwechselnd geschaltet werden oder man nutzt einen Farbfilter, der abwechselnd die einzelnen Grundfarben aus dem eigentlich weißen Licht der Lampe herausfiltert. In der Praxis nutzt man hierzu ein sogenanntes Farbrad: eine rotierende, transparente Scheibe, die in verschiedene farbige Segmente unterteilt ist. Der Aufbau des Farbrades ist sehr wichtig für die Helligkeit, Farbwiedergabe, die Stärke des Regenbogeneffekts und auch die Lautstärke (da das schnell rotierende Rad immer ein Geräusch verursacht). Die Farbräder der ersten DLP Beamer hatten meist drei gleich große Segmente für die einzelnen Grundfarben; damit wurde allerdings viel Helligkeit verschwendet (2/3 der eigentlichen Helligkeit der Lampe, da ja immer nur eine Farbe durchgelassen wird) und der Regenbogeneffekt war vergleichsweise ausgeprägt. Moderne Farbräder besitzen meist doppelt so viele Segmente, und werden mit einer höheren Drehzahl gedreht um den Regenbogeneffekt zu verringern, außerdem wurde Weiß als vierte Grundfarbe hinzugefügt um die Effizienz zu verbessern (wobei allerdings die Spitzenhelligkeit in den einzelnen Grundfarben im Vergleich gesunken ist), teilweise wurde auch der Grünanteil im Verhältnis erhöht um die klassische Grünschwäche von 1Chip-DLP Beamern auszugleichen, einige Beamer verwenden auch mehr als drei Grundfarben. Erwähnenswert ist das man das Farbrad bei einigen Beamern auch tauschen kann.
Unterm Strich muss man festhalten, dass das Farbrad für viele Aspekte der Bildqualität bei einem 1Chip DLP Beamer (mit Ausnahme von RGB-LED Geräten) verantwortlich ist. Die Farbräder sind auch für die große Variabilität der Farbqualität bei 1Chip DLP Beamern verantwortlich- die auf den ersten Blick erstaunlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass es pro Auflösung meist nur 2-3 verschiedene DMD Chips gibt, die in allen verfügbaren DLP Beamern zum Einsatz kommen.

Rot-Grün-Blau-Weiß Farbrad eines älteren DLP Beamers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regenbogeneffekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mikrolinsenmatrix (v.A. LCD*)
Um den "Fliegengittereffekt", also sichtbare schwarze Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Pixeln, der vor allem bei LCD Projektoren auftritt zu reduzieren sind manche LCDs mit einer Matrix aus Mikrolinsen (eine Linse pro Subpixel oder Pixel) überzogen die eben diesen Effekt zumindest teilweise korrigieren soll. Bei (LCD) Beamern mit niedriger Auflösung ist dieses Feature am wichtigsten, da der Fliegengittereffekt dort am ausgeprägtesten ist. In den Technischen Daten ist aber nur selten etwas darüber zu finden und selbst wenn kann man daraus nur schwer die Qualität der Umsetzung abschätzen; daher kann man auch hier nur empfehlen Tests zu lesen oder selbst zu testen.

*Polarisationsfilter und WireGrids (nur LCoS)*
LCoS Chips reflektieren das auftreffende Licht steuerbar und können so ein Bild erzeugen- allerdings funktionieren sie in der Regel nur mit Licht einer Polarisationsrichtung, das übrige Licht wird diffus reflektiert. Um bei LCoS Beamern einen vernünftigen Schwarzwert und gute Kontraste zu erreichen muss das auftreffende Licht daher polarisiert werden. Manche Hersteller setzen dabei auf herkömmliche Polarisationsfilter mit makromolekularen Folien, wie man sie etwa aus 3D Brillen kennt aber es gibt noch etwas besseres: WireGrids ("Drahtgitter"). Diese bestehen aus Glasplatten auf die mit Photolithografischen Verfahren eine Struktur aus Aluminiumlamellen im Abstand von ~500nm aufgebracht wurde. Diese Gitterstruktur wirkt als Spiegel, der Licht einer Polarisationsrichtung durchlässt und die andere reflektiert; damit ausgestattete Projektoren, etwa die aktuellen D-ILA Modelle von JVC erreichen sehr hohe Kontrast- und gute Schwarzwerte.
Die Qualität der Polarisationsfilter und WireGrids lässt sich kaum aus den technischen Daten ablesen und auch schwer in Tests/Reviews direkt überprüfen allerdings macht sie sich -und das ist ja wesentlich- direkt beim (statischen) Kontrast bemerkbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anamorphe Optik*
Viele aktuelle Kinofilme werden in einem Bildformat gedreht das deutlich breiter ist als 16:9 (1,77:1), das native Bildformat gängiger Beamer, üblich ist vor allem 2,35:1. Daher hat man in vielen Filmen schwarze Balken oben und unten. Das ist zwar alles nur halb so schlimm, da man die schwarzen Balken bei einem Beamer nicht/kaum sieht allerdings bleibt zumindest eine gewisse Pixelfläche ungenutzt. Manche High-End Heimkinobeamer bieten als Lösung eine optionale _anamorphe Optik_; das ist eine Optik, welche das native (üblicherweise 1,77:1) Bild auf eine Breite von 2,35:1 streckt, so bleibt die volle vertikale Auflösung (von in der Regel 1080 Zeilen) erhalten, die Balken fallen weg (die Pixel werden rechteckig!). Damit das Ganze funktioniert muss das Bild allerdings auch entweder PC-seitig (via Grafiktreiber und/oder Videoplayersoftware), Beamerseitig (oder prinzipiell durch einen Videoreceiver mit entsprechendem Bildprozessor wobei mir kein derartiges Gerät bekannt ist) auf die native Auflösung gestreckt (umgerechnet) werden. Ein optisch äquivalentes Verfahren wurde übrigens im Zeitalter des analogen Films genutzt um Breitbildfilme auf gängigen 35mm/3:2 (1,5:1) Film aufzuzeichnen und von solchem wiederzugeben. Auf optischer Seite gibt es zwei gängige Realisierungsmöglichkeiten: einerseits Anamorphe Linsen und andererseits Prismen. Die Linsen sind kompakter, lassen mehr Licht durch und müssen nicht kalibriert werden dafür sind sie aber teurer und müssen mehr oder weniger auf den verwendeten Beamer abgestimmt sein. Alternativ zu einer präzise geschliffenen asphärischen Linse eignet sich auch eine Kombination aus zwei Prismen dazu das Bild zu verzerren; eine solche Prismenoptik ist flexibler und billiger, kann eventuell sogar selbst gebaut werden ist aber relativ klobig (teils ähnlich groß wie so mancher Beamer), muss präzise ausgerichtet werden und schluckt mehr Licht.

Eine anamorphe Optik kann prinzipiell auch genutzt werden um das Bild schmaler zu machen, etwa um mit einem 16:9 Beamer Fotos mit 3:2 in ihrem nativen Format ohne Auflösungsverlust zeigen zu können.

Allgemein muss man jedoch festhalten das die Anamorphe Optik mit der Einführung hochauflösender Breitbildbeamer etwas an Reiz verloren hat, sie ist wohl nurnoch für wahre Heimkinoenthusiasten interessant.

Die wohl wichtigsten Hersteller anamorpher Vorsatzlinsen für Beamer sind Schneider-Kreuznach und deren Tochter ISK-Optik (ehemals ISCO Göttingen), geeignete Prismaoptiken werden etwa von der Finnischen Firma Prismasonic hergestellt. Aktuelle Beamer mit Anamorph-Modus sind etwa die D-ILA Topmodelle von JVC, diverse High-End Beamer von SIM2 und Epsons LCD-Heimkinotopmodelle (wird der Beamer nur am PC genutzt ist, wie gesagt, kein spezieller Anamorph-Modus nötig!).

Anamorphe Vorsatzlinse von 
Schneider-Kreuznach 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr dazu:
www.cine4home.de (Test CineDigitar Anamorphot Schneider Kreuznach)
www.cine4home.de (TEST: Prismasonic V-200)

*Farbkorrekturfilter*
Gängige (vor allem Gasentladungs-) Beamerlampen geben kein perfekt weißes Licht ab sondern besitzen eine gewisse Eigenfarbe welche sich bei Gasentladungslampen auch im Laufe der Zeit verändern kann, auch das Objektiv hat zum Teil eine gewisse Eigenfarbe. Einige Beamer, etwa einige Geräte von SIM2, Epson oder JVC besitzen variable Filter mit denen man das Licht auf ein normales Weiß kalibrieren kann wodurch man die Farbqualität weiter verbessern kann ohne Abstriche beim Kontrast. Einige 3Chip DLP Kinoprojektoren und auch High-End Heimkinoprojektoren besitzen variable Graufilter in den einzelnen farbspezifischen Lichtwegen wodurch man die Farbe ohne Kontrastverlust völlig frei kalibrieren kann. Es ist auch möglich bei einem beliebigen Beamer einen entsprechenden Filter vor dem Objektiv zu montieren. Dafür braucht man aber einen entsprechend kalibrierten Beamer...

*E-Shift, Smooth Screen*
Bei dem von JVC und NHK Engineering Service Inc. entwickelten e-Shift Verfahren wird das Bild des Projektors durch ein spezielles LCD Element im Lichtweg durch Doppelbrechung um einen halben Pixel synchron zur Bildwiederholrate diagonal verschoben. Anstelle eines Einzelbildes werden also zwei um einen halben Pixel zueinander verschobene Bilder mit doppelter Bildwiederholrate überlagert. Dadurch wird eine Art _optische Kantenglättung_ und eine effektiv höhere Auflösung erzielt. Das Verfahren wird aktuell exklusiv von JVC in den neuen D-ILA Topmodellen des Herstellers genutzt und dort als "4k e-Shift technology" vermarktet; es lässt sich prinzipiell aber auch mit anderen LCoS, LCD und DLP (sowohl 1-Chip als auch 3-Chip) Projektoren nutzen. Panasonic hat eine ähnlich funktionierende Technik namens "Smooth Screen" entwickelt, die bei den LCD Projektoren des Herstellers eingesetzt wird und dort den Fliegengittereffekt reduzieren soll (was auch tatsächlich recht gut gelingt). Der größte Unterschied besteht darin das die Pixel bei Smooth Screen nicht um einen halben sondern nur um etwa einen viertel Pixel verschoben werden, E-Shift und Smooth Screen funktionieren zwar ähnlich werden aber mit einer anderen Zielsetzung eingesetzt und liefern ein deutlich anderes Ergebnis.

Um die Schärfe zu verbessern optimiert bei E-Shift (insbesondere dem weiterentwickelten e-Shift 2 der neuesten JVC High-End Beamergeneration) ein Bildprozessor das Videosignal für das Verfahren; in dem Zusammenhang ist aus Sicht eines Spielers natürlich interessant wie groß der daduch potentiell entstehende zusätzliche Inputlag ist; vermutlich _mindestens_ ein Frame (also 17ms bei 60Hz), da soweit ich weiß noch kein derartiger Projektor einem entsprechenden Test unterzogen wurde kann ich derzeit nur empfehlen skeptisch zu sein, JVCs D-ILA Projektoren wurden auch für die Filmwidergabe (bei der der Lag vernachlässigbar ist) und nicht zum Spielen entwickelt; ein Fehlkauf in dieser Preisklasse ist natürlich nicht angenehm. Bei Smooth Screen gibt es soweit ich weiß keine Bildoptimierung.

Die Bildqualität wird jedenfalls tatsächlich wesentlich verbessert, das Bild wirkt durch das Verfahren wie ein analoger Film, einzelne Pixel, Treppeneffekte oder ähnliches sind nichtmehr zu erkennen. Ein wirklich vollwertiger Ersatz für ein 4k Mikrodisplay kann das Verfahren aber natürlich nicht sein da die Detailschärfe nicht wirklich verbessert wird.

Nachteile des Verfahrens sind eine etwas verminderte gefühlte Schärfe (vor allem Smooth Screen) und eventuell leichtes Flimmern an (insbesondere bewegten) kontrastreichen Kanten (insbesondere E-Shift 1). Aus diesen Gründen wird das Verfahren von manchen abgelehnt, es lässt sich aber auch einfach abschalten.

Erklärung des E-Shift 
Funktionsprinzips



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Light Bleeding*
Light Bleeding beschreibt Störlicht das bei manchen Beamern (insbesondere bei billigen LCD Geräten und LCD Präsentationsgeräten) häufig durch die Lüftungsschlitze austritt. Es führt zu einer unnötigen Aufhellung des Raums und schadet damit dem effektiven Kontrast außerdem kann es direkt störend und ablenkend sein. Bei den meisten guten Heimkinogeräten wird das Licht ausreichend gut abgeschirmt, gegebenenfalls kann man es auch nachträglich abschirmen, etwa indem man den Beamer in eine "Hush Box" (siehe Zubehör) verpackt.

*Fazit:*
Die Optik ist -zumindest bei herkömmlichen LCD, LCoS und DLP Beamern- für Bildschärfe, Aufstellungsflexibilität, Farbqualität, Kontrast und Bildhomogenität sowie auch spezielle Aspekte wie den Fliegengittereffekt bei LCD Beamern oder dem Regenbogeneffekt bei 1-Chip DLP Geräten von enormer Bedeutung- und damit für praktisch alle Aspekte der Bildqualität. Daher kann es etwa in sogut wie jeder Hinsicht gravierende Unterschiede zwischen zwei Beamern geben, die den selben DLP Chipsatz nutzen. Am Ende sind jedenfalls folgende Punkte die wichtigsten: Zoom, Lens Shift und das _Ergebnis-_ denn abgesehen von Zoom, Lens Shift, maximaler/minimaler Projektionsentfernung (und Anamorpher Optik) lässt sich die Optik aus Sicht eines Users (insbesondere _vor _dem Kauf) vor allem durch die effektive Bildqualität beurteilen.

*Features und Anschlüsse*
In diesem Abschnitt möchte ich auf Anschlüsse und weitere Features eingehen, die einige Beamer besitzen

*Eingänge*
Die wichtigste Schnittstelle aktueller Beamer ist zweifellos HDMI (was dadurch zu erklären ist, dass die Schnittstelle einerseits im Heimkino, andererseits auch bei Notebooks, welche meist für Präsentationen genutzt werden weit verbreitet ist), danneben findet man auch auf praktisch jedem Beamer Composite Video, S-Video und VGA; einige Lowest-End Beamer bieten auch nur VGA und Composite. DVI findet man vor allem an den "etwas besseren" Präsentationsbeamern ab 400€, einige Beamer bieten auch weitere analoge Anschlüsse wie SCART oder RGB/YPbPr; nur wenige high-end Beamer bieten Display Port, im professionellen Umfeld findet man auch HD-SDI, diese koaxiale-serielle Schnittstelle kann mit großen maximalen Kabellängen punkten wird aber nur von wenigen Profi GraKas unterstützt; ähnliches gilt auch für HDBaseT; bei diesem werden Videosignale über CAT5/CAT6 Ethernetkabel übertragen, es ist aber PC Seitig ein aktiver Adapter nötig. Einige neue Beamer, vor allem mobile Präsentationsgeräte können auch über USB 3.0 ein Bildsignal entgegen nehmen. Sogenannte "Netzwerkprojektoren" können auch per (GBit/s) LAN angesteuert werden.
Viele Beamer bieten auch einen Bildschirmausgang, über den ein Monitor angeschlossen werden kann, der dann das selbe Bild wie der Beamer zeigt; das kann vor allem für Präsentationen sinnvoll sein.

Interessant ist, dass viele Beamer auch über HDMI -im Gegensatz zu vielen TVs- mit "echten" (sequentiellen) 120Hz angesteuert werden können (auch wenn das im HDMI Standard nicht vorgesehen ist/war). Neben einem entsprechenden Beamer ist dafür eine geeignete Grafikkarte nötig, die nativ HDMI 1.3/1.4 bietet, mit einem HDMI-DVI Adaper ist das nicht möglich (oder maximal mit 720p).

Noch komplizierter wird es bei teils beworbenen noch höheren Bildwiederholraten wie etwa 144Hz. Hier kommt die Side-By-Side Codierung von 3D Blu-Rays zu tragen: Auf 3D Blu-Rays ist das Bild für das linke und das rechte Auge in einem gemeinsamen Frame mit 3840x1080 Pixeln gespeichert (Side-by-Side) und einer Bildwiederholrate von lediglich 24Hz. um Flimmern zu vermeiden werden die Bilder für das linke und rechte Auge jeweils mehrfach angezeigt z.B. 1R-1L-1R-1L-2R-2L-2R-2L-3R-3L-3R-3L-... bei zweifacher Wiederholung kommen wir insgesamt auf 24fps x2x2=96Hz, bei dreifacher Wiederholung auf 24fpsx3x2=144Hz. Allerdings ist freilich nicht zwangsweise jeder Beamer der mit dieser Framewiederholung in 3D betrieben werden kann auch im 2D Betrieb 144Hz tauglich. Manche Beamer wie der Epson EH-TW6600 schaffen auf diese Weise sogar 240Hz pro Auge also insgesamt 480Hz. Das Flimmern der Shuttertechnik wird damit praktisch komplett eliminiert aber es ist (leider) freilich nicht möglich den Beamer auch mit dieser Bildwiederholrate anzusteuern, schon gar nicht in Full-HD.

Will man auch Blu-Rays wiedergeben ist die Unterstützung von HDCP via DVI, DisplayPort oder HDMI erforderlich. Bei neueren Heimkinobeamern ist das zwar selbstverständlich, aber insbesondere Röhrenbeamer besitzen meist nur analoge Eingänge, auch einige Profi-Beamer für Präsentationen bieten kein HDCP. Wird HDCP nicht unterstützt muss man den Kopierschutz durch teure Spezialhardware in Echtzeit umgehen, Abstriche bei der Bildqualität in Kauf nehmen bzw. fallweise auf eine Blu-Ray verzichten, oder auf eine Kopie ohne Kopierschutz zurückgreifen.

*Steuerung*
Die meisten Beamer können neben Bedienelementen am Gerät auch per Fernbedienung gesteuert werden, das ist insbesondere wichtig, da Beamer in der Praxis oft an der Decke befestigt werden wo man nicht leicht rankommt; daneben bieten viele Beamer auch die Möglichkeit über USB, RS232, HDMI (via CEC oder DDC), DVI/DP (via DDC), Ethernet oder sogar (W)LAN direkt über den PC gesteuert zu werden, dafür ist oft eine entsprechende Treibersoftware nötig, einige Netzwerkfähige Beamer können aber alternativ plattformunabhängig via Telnet gesteuert werden, DDC und CEC sind zumindest teilweise standardisiert. Ähnlich wie manche TVs lassen sich einige neuere Beamer auch per W-LAN oder Bluetooth via Smartphone oder Tablet steuern. Um den Beamer auch in einem abgedunkelten Raum gut bedienen zu können haben viele Fernbedienungen hintergrundbeleuchtete Tasten, ein speziell im Heimkino nicht zu verachtendes Feature.

Verbreitet vor allem bei solchen Beamern, die primär für eine fixe Montage gebaut sind ist auch ein auch ein Relaisausgang, über den etwa eine motorisierte Rolleinwand oder die Beleuchtung des Raumes gesteuert werden kann; das Relais schaltet wenn der Beamer eingeschaltet wird und/oder lässt sich mit der Beamerfernbedienung oder via PC regeln.

*Multimedia*
Einige Beamer, insbeondere kompakte "Taschenbeamer" besitzen die Möglichkeit ohne weitere Hardware Bilder und/oder Videos von USB Sticks und/oder Speicherkarten abzuspielen, einige besitzen sogar Lautsprecher oder können Mediendaten über W-LAN Streamen. Es gibt auch einzelne Beamer mit integriertem DVD Player. 

*(kein) TV-Tuner*
Es gibt seltsamerweise nur eine Handvoll Beamer mit TV Tuner, das gilt insbesondere auch für dezidierte Heimkinogeräte; warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, in der Praxis ist daher beim Heimkinoeinsatz jedenfalls immer irgendeine Videoquelle erforderlich, sei es ein (HT)PC, eine Settopbox der ein Receiver. Der Einsatz eines (HT)PC bietet sich nicht zuletzt daher bei einem Heimkinobeamer besonders an, da man hier alle Funktionen in einem Gerät vereinen kann. Der Verzicht auf einen TV Tuner kann auch ein Vorteil sein so ist ein Beamer für sich alleine in Österreich etwa kein gebührenpflichtiges "Rundfunkgerät".

*Heimkino und PC/Präsentationsgeräte*
Beamer, insbesondere in den höheren Preisklassen ab etwa 500€ lassen sich grob in zwei Kathegorien einteilen: Heimkino und PC/Präsentationsgeräte. Der Übergang ist dabei fließend und es gibt auch Geräte, die explizit für beides konzipiert sind. Viele Hersteller vermarkten die beiden Kathegorien getrennt voneinander. 

Heimkinoprojektoren sind prinzipiell vor allem für das Darstellen von Filmen, insbesondere für Blu-Rays konzipiert; in dem Zusammenhang wird viel Wert auf eine möglichst gute Bildqualität in Sachen Farbe und Kontrast gelegt, weitere wichtige Features sind die Erfüllung gängiger Heimkinonormen (HDMI 1.4, HDCP, 24fps Darstellung) und -ähnlich wie bei TVs- Bildverbesserungsverfahren und in diesem Zusammenhang auch Zwischenbildberechnung. Bildverbesserungsverfahren sind beim PC Betrieb allerdings kontraproduktiv da sie das Bild vor allem auch _verfälschen_, insbesondere beim Spielen ist auch die damit verbundene Erhöhung des Inputlags relevant. Bei praktisch allen Heimkinobeamern können die Bildverbesserungsverfahren aber vollständig ausgeschaltet werden- ähnlich wie bei TVs ist damit jedoch nicht garantiert das der Inputlag in diesem Fall wegfällt. 

PC/Präsentationsgeräte sind dagegen primär für das Darstellen von Präsentationen in Kombination mit einem PC optimiert; Heimkinonormen sind bei solchen Beamern weniger wichtig, HDCP wird etwa in manchen Fällen nicht unterstützt; positiv für Spieler: Shutter-3D taugliche Geräte dieser Klasse unterstützen meist den "inoffiziellen" Sequentiellen 120Hz Modus von HDMI 1.4 und damit "echtes" 120Hz auch im 2D Modus. Bildverbesserungsverfahren gibt es keine, der Inputlag ist dadurch meist auf dem Niveau guter PC Monitore und damit vernachlässigbar; wichtiger als die Bildqualität ist meist eine hohe Helligkeit und eine kompakte sowie robuste Bauweise, auch die Lautstärke spielt eine geringere Rolle als bei Heimkinogeräten. Einige Geräte dieser Kathegorie bieten auch DVI welches man im Heimkinobereich nur vereinzelt findet sowie Display Port; dafür gibt es oft nur einen einzelnen HDMI Anschluss während Heimkinogeräte meist mindestens zwei besitzen.

Weitere Kathegorien sind ultrakompakte "Taschenbeamer" und richtige Kinoprojektoren. Fast schon eine eigene Kathegorie bilden der Epson EH-TW3200 und der EH-TW5200, die als einzige mir bekannten Beamer primär für den Gamingeinsatz vermarktet werden allerdings ähneln sie technisch stark Epsons Heimkinobeamern (abgesehen von einem anscheinend geringeren Inputlag).

*Lautsprecher*
Lautsprecher findet man wenn überhaupt meist nur in billigeren Präsentationsgeräten und nur vereinzelt in Heimkinogeräten (etwa einigen Modellen von BenQ) und sie sind in der Regel von recht bescheidener Qualität, doch wer einen Beamer im Heimkino einsetzen will sollte in der Regel zumindest 50€ für eine halbwegs angemessene Beschallung hinblättern können womit man dann schon den allermeisten integrierten Lautsprechern von PC Monitoren oder TVs klar überlegen ist. In dem Zusammenhang ist auch die (budgetäre) Balance zwischen Bild und Ton im Heimkino interessant; eines von beiden zugunsten des anderen allzu sehr zu vernachlässigen ist in der Regel nicht sinnvoll. Ein Ausgabenverhältnis Bild:Ton zwischen 2:1 und 1:1 je nachdem wie viel Wert man auf das eine oder andere legt hat sich anscheinend bewährt. Auch die Optimierung der Raumakustik im Heimkino ist hier von Bedeutung, ähnlich wie die (optische) Abdunkelung.

*Zubehör:*

*Leinwand*
Eine gute Leinwand kann die Bildqualität bei Farbe und Kontrast erheblich verbessern und schluckt zudem weniger Licht als eine normale Wand sodass weniger Helligkeit erforderlich ist. Außerdem sind viele Wände nicht wirklich glatt verputzt, Unebenheiten können die Bildschärfe verschlechtern. Leinwände gibt es in Form von Rollleinwänden (auch motorisiert), als Klappleinwände, Rahmenleinwände oder einfache Tücher, es gibt sogar aufblasbare. Da sollte für (fast) jeden etwas dabei sein; eine Alternative ist auch spezielle Wandfarbe. 
Nach der DIN 19045-4 Norm gibt es 4 verschiedene Arten von Leinwänden, die unterschiedliche Eigenschaften besitzen; alle sind zu relativ ähnlichen Preisen erhältlich:

Typ D: diffus reflektierende Tuch- und Wandsorten, die ungerichtet für einen großen Betrachtungswinkel geeignet sind.
Typ S: Gerichtet reflektierende Tuchsorten (S von Specular). Sie reflektieren das projizierte Licht in eine bevorzugte Raumrichtung (meist relativ zur Beamer-Richtung), haben aber dennoch einen kaum eingeschränkten Betrachtungswinkel.
Typ B: retroreflektive Tuchsorten (B von beaded). Dafür werden Glasperlen eingesetzt, die das Licht bevorzugt in Richtung der Lichtquelle reflektieren. Sie sind auch als Perlleinwand bekannt. Achtung: Berührungsempfindlich.
Typ R: Bildwände für Rückprojektion (back projection), die nicht reflektieren, sondern durchlässig sind. Dafür muss die Projektionswand von hinten mit dem horizontal gespiegelten Bild angestrahlt werden.

Desweiteren gibt es noch Leinwände mit metallischen Pigmenten (auch "Silberleinwand"), die für 3-D-Projektionen nach dem Polarisationsverfahren benötigt werden (insbesondere 3D mit zirkularer Polarisation funktioniert meist auch mit normalen Leinwänden, mit Silberleinwänden ist aber auch hier die Bildtrennung eventuell besser bzw. das Ghosting geringer) und in der Regel Typ S untergeordnet werden können. Sie haben konstruktionsbedingt einen eingeschränkten Betrachtungswinkel und sind relativ teuer. Ihre Qualität kann mitverantwortlich für die Ausprägung des "Gohsting" Effekts bei der 3D-Wiedergabe sein.

Einige Spezialleinwände, "akustisch transparente Leinwand" oder auch "THX Lochtuch" oder "Mikroperforiertes Tuch", sind auch darauf optimiert schalldurchlässig zu sein, sodass man, wie im Kino, die Lautsprecher hinter der Leinwand versteckt aufstellen kann. Diese Leinwände besitzen aber meist etwas schlechtere Reflexionseigenschaften und man kann gegebenenfalls weniger gut mit dem Soundsystem angeben außerdem sind sie vergleichsweise teuer und selten. Eine solche Leinwand macht es unter Umständen einfacher/besser möglich bei relativ geringem Sitzabstand die Lautsprecherposition zu optimieren.

Wichtig ist auch der Leuchtdichtefaktor bzw. "Gainfaktor"; er variiert etwa zwischen 0,8 und 2,5 und gibt an wie viel des von vorne eingestrahlten Lichts in eine bestimmte Richtung (in der Regel ebenfalls nach vorne) reflektiert wird; höhere Werte als 1 (1: perfekt diffus reflektierende weiße Oberfläche) sind nicht unbedingt besser da sie prinzipiell mit einer gewissen Blickwinkelabhängikeit erkauft werden, die Leinwand kann ja nicht mehr reflektieren, als auf sie eingestrahlt wird. Für die Projektion in relativ heller Umgebung werden häufig "graue" Leinwände mit relativ geringem Gainfaktor (~0,5 oder auch weniger) eingesetzt um noch einigermaßen gute (absolute) Schwarzwerte zu erzielen, diese müssen mit einem vergleichsweise lichtstarken Beamer kombiniert werden. Für die Projektion in hellen Räumen gibt es auch eine weitere Möglichkeit: Sogenannte "Hochkontrast Leinwände" mit sehr hohem Gainfaktor die selektiv nur Licht reflektieren das von vorne auf sie eingestrahlt wurde. Solche Leinwände müssen aber gut auf den Beamer und die Sitzposition abgestimmt sein uns sind auch nicht billig.
Insbesondere bei Leinwänden mit einem Gainfaktor größer 1 sollte man bedenken das der Gainfaktor an einem bestimmten Punkt der Leinwand immer Abhängig vom Winkel des Beamers und vom Winkel des Betrachters relativ zu diesem Punkt ist. Aus Sicht des Betrachters sollte der Gainfaktor über die gesamte Leinwand hinweg homogen sein. Einige Leinwandhersteller geben die Winkelabhängigkeit des Gainfaktors in Diagrammen an, andere auch nicht. Generell ist die Bildhomogenität bei Typ S Leinwänden primär von der Sitzposition abhängig, bei Typ B Leinwänden primär von der Beamerposition wobei bis zu einem gewissen Grad immer beide Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.

Eine gute Leinwand sollte außerdem möglichst glatt sein und keine Falten oder sonstige Unebenheiten aufweisen, auch Verfärbungen, Risse und andere Inhomogenitäten sind selbstverständlich inakzeptabel. Ein schwerer Stoff ist insbesondere bei Rolleinwänden zu bevorzugen, gute Leinwände sollten auch abwaschbar sein, das ist insbesondere bei Perlleinwänden nicht selbstverständlich. Eine weitere, für die Schärfe wichtige Eigenschaft ist das die Leinwand Licht nicht leitet da das sonst zu einem etwas verwaschenen Bild durch einen effektiv schlechteren Pixelkontrast führen kann. Insbesondere bei Leinwänden mit hohem Gainfaktor kann es auch dazu kommen das die Mitte des Bildes heller erscheint (Hotspot) wenn diese nicht auf Beamer und Sitzposition abgestimmt sind. Auf Leinwänden können auch ein potenziell störender Moiré-Effekt auftreten.

Ähnlich wie bei Bildschirmen kann ein schwarzer Rahmen bzw. Rand den gefühlten Kontrast erhöhen. Ein solcher Schwarzer Rand wird als "Maskierung" bezeichnet und ist bei einigen Leinwänden auch an das Bildformat anpassbar. 

Ein wichtiger Parameter ist auch die _Auflösung_ einer Leinwand die von kleinen Unebenheiten und diffuser Lichtleitung auf der Leinwandoberfläche begrenzt wird. Diese kann vergleichbar etwa mit analogem Filmmaterial mit geeigneten Testbildern (etwa USAF 1951 SilverFast Resolution Target) ermittelt werden und ist prinzipiell immer auf die Leinwandgröße bezogen (also etwa Punkte pro Fläche oder Zeilen pro Höhe). Die Auflösung der Leinwand sollte in jedem Fall größer (idealerweise mehr als doppelt so groß) sein als die des Beamers. Wichtig ist das vor allem bei 4k/UHD Projektoren, deren hohe Auflösung vor allem von kleineren Leinwänden limitiert werden kann. Leider ist die Auflösung selten direkt angegeben (eine Mögliche Angabe wären etwa Zeilen pro Zentimeter) aber einige Leinwände werden zumindest etwa als "4k tauglich" vermarktet. Gegebenenfalls sollte man eventuell den Hersteller oder einen Fachhändler vor dem Kauf fragen. Akustisch transparente Leinwände haben prinzipbedingt eine relativ niedrige Auflösung, daher sind nur vergleichsweise sehr große Leinwände dieses Typs uneingeschränkt 4k/UHD tauglich, kleine sind eventuell bereits bei Full-HD problematisch.

Leinwände können auch einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Raumakustik haben. Konventionelle Leinwände refliektieren Schall abhängig von der Tonhöhe mehr oder weniger gut während akustisch transparente Leinwände -wie der Name schon sagt- für den Schall praktisch transparent sind (was tendenziell ein Vorteil ist). Da das Thema (akustische Raumoptimierung) komplex ist und es sich hier nicht um einen HiFi Guide handelt wird im weiteren nicht darauf eingegangen.

Einige Beamer besitzen auch einen Relaisausgang, über den motorisierte Leinwände beim Start des Beamers automatisch ausgerollt werden können; alternativ kann man das Ausrollen auch sehr elegant per Fernbedienung oder PC steuern.

Ein weiterer Punkt sind auch gebogene Leinwände: bei einer großen Leinwand in relativ geringer Entfernung zum Sitzplatz können sie insbesondere in Filmen und Simulatoren das "Mittendringefühl" verbessern. Vor allem für 2-Beamer Setups mit extremem Breitbild sind solche Lösungen zu empfehlen; leider gibt es prinzipbedingt keine gebogenen Rolleinwände, allgemein sind gebogene Leinwände relativ teuer, da sie nur in geringen Stückzahlen hergestellt werden. Aufgrund der Bildfeldwölbung (siehe Optik) ist für eine fehlerfreie Projektion auf eine gebogene (insbesondere eine relativ stark gebogene) Leinwand unter Umständen ein Spezialobjektiv oder eine Korrekturoptik nötig.

Leinwände können selbstverständlich auch selbst gebaut werden, dazu gibt es eine Reihe von Ansätzen, etwa Spanplatten die mit spezieller Farbe oder mit Stoff beschichtet werden, selbstgebaute Rahmenleinwände, entweder mit professionellen Leinwandtüchern oder einfachen Leintüchern, es gibt auch Ansätze bei denen verschiedene Stoffsorten und auch Folien miteinander vernäht werden. Um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen muss man aber einen recht großen Aufwand treiben, ohne professionelle Tücher wird man kaum an die Qualität einer high-end Leinwand herankommen. Dennoch: eine wesentlich bessere Qualität als bei einer Projektion auf eine normale Wand ist sicher erreichbar.

Für ein optimales Ergebnis bieten einige Hersteller auch Leinwände an die auf die Bedingungen eines bestimmten Heimkinos angepasst sind (Beamer, Resthelligkeit des Raumes, Sitzposition usw.). Das kann tatsächlich Vorteile (insbesondere die Hotspotbildung bei Leinwänden mit hohem Gainfaktor kann vermieden werden) bringen, vor allem im Zusammenspiel mit einem High-End Beamer, ist aber nicht billig. Auch beim Selbstbau kann man hier theoretisch optimieren- zumindest wenn man weiß was man tut...

Es ist grundsätzlich empfehlenswert eine, besonders eine teure, Leinwand vor dem Kauf beim Händler zu testen, idealerweise mit dem selben Beamer in einer ähnlichen Aufstellungsposition wie das auch zu hause angestrebt wird.

Zuletzt sollte noch als absoluter Spezialfall die neuartige Leinwand des LG Hecto Systems erwähnt werden. Sie erinnert auf den ersten Blick eher an einen übergroßen LCD TV (~2,5m Diagonale) als eine Leinwand und besitzt eine spezielle mikrostrukturierte Oberfläche durch die sie nur Licht diffus reflektiert das aus genau einer Richtung kommt, aus anderen Richtungen einfallendes Licht wird Großteils absorbiert. Sie funktioniert jedoch nur mit dem LG Hecto Projektor, der in einem genau definierten Winkel und einer genau definierten Entfernung aufgestellt werden muss. Der Vorteil dieses Systems ist das das System auch in relativ heller Umgebung gute Schwarzwerte liefert, das LG Hecto System kann hier mit LCD TVs konkurrieren und ermöglicht im Gegensatz zu praktisch allen anderen Projektorsystemen eine passable Bildqualität in nicht abgedunkelten Räumen.

Mit der Leinwand des LG Hecto Systems vergleichbare Leinwände bietet die Firma ScreenInnovations auch einzeln für herkömmliche Projektoren an. Diese Leinwände sind aber sehr teuer wenn auch billiger als vergleichbar große TVs.

*Befestigung*
Auch die Befestigung ist ein wichtiges Thema, da Beamer oft an die Decke gehängt werden; leider gibt es hier keine etablierten Standards, viele Beamer bieten einige (meist vier) Schraubgewinde zur Befestigung aber die Abstände sind nicht standardisiert, man findet außerdem von M2,5 bis M8 diverse Schraubendurchmesser. Einige kompakte Beamer bieten auch ein Stativgewinde, was für Präsentationen sehr praktisch sein kann- einige Beamer haben aber auch überhaupt keine Gewinde; dennoch gibt es für alle Arten von Beamern eine Vielzahl an Befestigungssystemen.
Besonders kritisch ist die Befestigung bei Multi-Beamersetups, da die Beamer hier sehr präzise ausgerichtet werden müssen und bei Beamern ohne Lens Shift, da diese in einem genau definierten Winkel auf die Leinwand ausgerichtet werden müssen, da es sonst zu Qualitätseinbußen kommt. 
Ebenfalls eine Herausforderung sind sehr große (und schwere) Beamer; Befestigungslösungen für solche XXL Geräte sind oft nicht billig. Wichtig ist, insbesondere bei schweren Projektoren, eine ausreichend dimensionierte Verankerung in der Decke.

*Schalldämmung/ "Hush Box"*
Die Lautstärke von Beamern durch ihre aktive Luftkühlung, bei gängigen 1-Chip DLP Beamern auch durch das Farbrad ist ein oft genanntes Problem. Eine Möglichkeit die effektive Lautstärke eines Beamers deutlich zu reduzieren ist es diesen möglichst weit entfernt von der Sitzposition aufzustellen; einen anderen Ansatz verfolgt die Hush Box. Die Hush Box ist ein Schallgedämmter Kasten in welchen der Beamer eingebaut ist; dadurch kann die Lautstärke erheblich reduziert werden. Eine Hush Box lässt sich relativ einfach basteln, Anleitungen gibt es zur Genüge. Wichtig ist das man auf eine ausreichende Belüftung achtet, eventuell auch durch zusätzliche Lüfter. Ein Nachteil dieses Konzepts ist natürlich das die Hush Box erheblich größer und sperriger als der eigentliche Beamer sein muss.

Eine Abwandlung der Hush Box ist die Möglichkeit den Beamer in einem Kasten/Regal oder hinter einer Trennwand aufzustellen; auch hier kann man leicht schalldämmende Maßnahmen ergreifen muss aber ebenfalls auf ausreichende Belüftung und einen geeigneten Projektionsabstand (und vor allem bei Geräten ohne Lens Shift auch Winkel) achten.

*Hersteller*
Hier eine Auflistung aktueller wichtiger Beamerhersteller mit eigesetzter Technologie und Marktsegment sowie dem Herkunftsland. Interessant ist das es neben bekannten großen Herstellern auch einige kleine, spezialisierte im High-End Bereich gibt, insbesondere in Europa und den USA. Ebenfalls interessant ist das nur die wenigsten Hersteller eigene Microdisplays bauen. Auch die Optiken werden vermutlich häufig zugekauft. Von welchem Hersteller die Komponenten wirklich stammen ist oft kaum nachvollziehbar aber für den Kunden auch nicht weiter wichtig.

*Acer* DLP; Budget Heimkino und Präsentation; Taiwan
*Avielo/Projectiondesign* 3-Chip DLP, DLP; High-End Heimkino, Präsentation; Norwegen; seit 2013 Tochterfirma von Barco
*Barco* 3-Chip DLP, DLP; Kino, High-End Business, Postproduktion, Eventprojektoren; Belgien; war einer der letzten Hersteller von Röhrenprojektoren
*BenQ* DLP; Budget Heimkino und Präsentation; Taiwan
*Canon* LCD und LCoS aus eigener Fertigung; Präsentation; Japan
*Casio* DLP; Präsentation; Japan
*Christie* 3-Chip DLP, DLP und LCD; Kinoprojektoren und High-End Präsentation; Großbritannien
*Cineversum* LCD, DLP, 3-Chip DLP, LCoS einschließlich D-ILA Chips von JVC; High-End Heimkino und Präsentation; USA; war einer der letzten Hersteller von Röhrenbeamern
*Dell* DLP; Präsentation; USA
*Digital Projection* 3-Chip DLP, DLP; High-End Heimkino, Präsentation, Simulation, Eventprojektoren; Großbritannien
*Eiki* LCD; Präsentation; Japan
*Seiko Epson* LCD und LCoS aus eigener Fertigung; Heimkino und Präsentation; Japan
*Hitachi* DLP, LCD, LCoS; Präsentation; Japan
*InFocus* DLP; Heimkino, Präsentation; USA
*JVC-Kenwood* LCoS aus eigener Produktion (D-ILA); Oberklasse/High-End Heimkino, High-End Präsentationsgeräte, Kino, Postproduktion, Simulationssysteme; Japan
*LDT* LASER; High-End Simulationssysteme, Planetarien; Deutschland; Tochter von Reihnmetall Defence
*LG* DLP, LCoS Chips von Sony (SXRD); Präsentation, Heimkino; Republik Korea
*Microvision* LASER (selbst entwickelter 2D beweglicher Mikrospiegelchip); Taschenbeamer; USA
*Mitsubishi* DLP, LCD, LCoS Chips von Sony (SXRD); Präsentation und Heimkino; Japan
*NEC* LCD, DLP, 3-Chip DLP; Heimkino, Präsentation, Kino; Japan
*Optoma* DLP; Heimkino, Präsentation; Taiwan
*Panasonic *DLP, LCD; Präsentation, einzelne Heimkinogeräte; Japan; die Auswahl an Panasonic Heimkinoprojektoren ist zur Zeit recht gering da der Hersteller zwischenzeitlich aus dem Markt ausgestiegen ist
*Samsung* LCD, DLP; Budget Heimkino, Präsentation; Republik Korea
*Sanyo *LCD; Präsentationsgeräte; Japan; Panasonictochter
*Sharp* DLP, vereinzelt LCD; Präsentationsgeräte; Japan; hat mehrfach versucht eigene Microdisplays auf CGS und Mikrospiegelbasis zu entwickeln
*Sim2* DLP, 3-Chip DLP; High-End Heimkino; Italien
*Sony* LCD und LCoS (SXRD) aus eigener Fertigung; Heimkino, Präsentation, Kino; Japan
*ViewSonic *DLP; Heimkino; USA
*Vivitek* DLP; Heimkino und Präsentation; Taiwan; Tochter von Delta Electronics 

*FAQ*

Hier noch eine FAQ wobei einige der Fragen auch ausführlicher im Technikteil beantwortet werden

*Was muss ich für einen Beamer ausgeben?*
Brauchbare Beamer mit einer Auflösung unterhalb von Full-HD gibt es ab etwa 500€, brauchbare Full-HD Geräte gibt es ab etwa 400€, in die 4k bzw. UHD-Welt kann man mittlerweile ab etwa 2000€ einsteigen.
Zumindest für Präsentationen und niedrige Ansprüche ausreichende Beamer gibt es ab etwa 250€, darunter findet man nur billigst LED Geräte, die nur eine sehr geringe Lichtstärke besitzen.
Nach oben hin ist der Preisrahmen völlig offen: man kann ohne weiteres mehr als 10000€ für einen Beamer ausgeben und hat dabei immernoch einen echten Mehrwert bei der Bildqualität im Vergleich zu billigeren Geräten; Digitale Kinoprojektoren mit 4k Auflösung kosten teils sogar weit über 100000€, die teuersten Full-HD _Heimkinobeamer_ knacken immerhin die 50000€ Marke. Irgendwann, spätestens zwischen 5000€ und 10000€, kommt man allerdings langsam an einen Punkt an dem selbst gute Blu-Rays die Bildqualität (insbesondere bei Farbe und Kontrast in dunklen Bildern) eher limitieren als der Beamer, ein besserer Beamer bringt dann nur noch geringe Vorteile- es sei denn man hat besseres Quellmaterial. PC Spiele und Fotos können prinzipiell besseres Quellmaterial sein sowie auch digitale Kinofilme in Originalqualität, die vereinzelt als Raubkopien auftauchen. UHD Blu-Rays können die Qualitätslatte wieder so weit höher legen das sich wieder fast unlimitierte Investitionen in Projektorsysteme lohnen können. Ein Weiteres Argument für noch teurere Beamer sind sehr große Leinwände die entsprechend lichtstarke Projektoren erfordern.

Zu dem Preis des Beamers hinzu kommen gegebenenfalls auch noch Kosten für die Leinwand und Verdunkelungsmaßnahmen bzw. "optische Raumoptimierung". Beides ist je nach Anspruch nicht zu unterschätzen. Ein Heimkino komplettiert schließlich das Soundsystem und die akkustische Raumoptimierung- aber das bleibt einem auch bei einer Lösung mit TV nicht erspart.

*Ist eine Leinwand nötig?*
Man kann das Bild zwar auch auf eine weiße Wand projizieren, Leinwände bieten aber eine erheblich bessere Bildqualität und Lichtausbeute. Für Präsentationen und als Übergangslösung bei weniger hochauflösenden Beamern ist eine glatte (!), weiße Wand eine praktikable Projektionsfläche, spätestens für Full-HD Beamer im Heimkino oder als Bildschirmersatz ist eine richtige Leinwand dringend zu empfehlen; mehr dazu im Technikbereich

*Was für eine Helligkeit ist unter welchen Bedingungen erforderlich?*
In gut abgedunkelten Räumen reichen etwa 50-100cd/m² Projektionsfläche (im Kino sind laut THX Norm übrigens _mindestens_ knapp 55cd/m² vorgesehen, bei TVs und Monitoren sind etwa 100-200 cd/m² üblich wobei viele auch erheblich mehr schaffen), in einem nicht perfekt abgedunkelten Raum ist gegebenenfalls ein deutlich helleres Bild erforderlich, das Bild sollte für Präsentationszwecke mindestens fünf mal so hell sein wie das Raumlicht, im Heimkino mindestens zehn mal, für 3D ist aufgrund des Verlustes der Brillen mindestens das doppelte, eher das dreifache empfehlenswert. Das Raumlicht wirkt sich unmittelbar negaiv auf den Kontrast aus.

Zur Berechnung der Helligkeit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Projektionsfläche ist bei 16:9 etwa Diagonale²*0,427; der Leuchtdichtefaktor kann häufig nur geschätzt werden, er schwankt je nach Leinwand, Winkel des Beamers und Betrachtungswinkel etwa zwischen 0,8 und 2 bei professionellen Leinwänden und einer Betrachtung von vorne, bei normalen weißen Wänden kann er unter 0,5 liegen; mehr ist nicht unbedingt besser, da höhere Werte als 1 immer mit einer möglicherweise unerwünschten Blickwinkelabhängigkeit erkauft werden.

*Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es für die 3D Wiedergabe und welche ist am besten?*
Grundsätzlich gibt es bei Projektoren drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten stereoskopische 3D Bilder darzustellen, alle erfordern Brillen: das Shutterverfahren, das Polarisationsverfahren und das Farbfilterverfahren.

Shutterverfahren:
Bei diesem Verfahren, dass auch von PC Monitoren bekannt ist werden die Bilder für das linke und rechte Auge abwechselnd dargestellt, die Shutterbrille blendet das Bild für das Auge, dass es jeweils nicht sehen soll abwechselnd aus. Der größte Vorteil ist die Tatsache, dass man nur einen Beamer benötigt. Desweiteren benötigt man auch nur eine normale Leinwand und es gibt nur sehr schwache Geisterbilder. Der größte Nachteil ist der hohe Helligkeitsverlust von über 75%, außerdem sind die Brillen relativ teuer und das Bild flimmert leicht. Die etablierte 3D Vision Technik kann übrigens auch bei Beamern problemlos eingesetzt werden; prinzipbedingt sind vor allem DLP Beamer für dieses Verfahren geeignet, der verwendete Beamer muss Eingangsseitig eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von mindestens 100Hz oder HDMI 1.4a unterstützen.
Achtung: einige 120Hz taugliche Beamer, vor allem DLP Beamer, werden, warum auch immer, nicht mit diesem Feature vermarktet, darunter sind einige der für Spieler interessantesten Geräte mit DVI.

Polfilterverfahren:
Das Polfilterverfahren ist vor allem in Kinos verbreitet. Bei der Methode werden in der Regel zwei Beamer eingesetzt (alternativ: ein Spezialbeamer mit einem doppelten Satz an Microdisplays, einer für das linke, eines für das rechte Auge). Die Beamer werden mit Polfiltern ausgestattet und produzieren unterschiedlich polarisierte Bilder. Dabei muss man zwischen Polfiltern mit zirkularer Polarisation (z.B.: RealD) und Polfiltern mit linearer Polarisation (z.B.: iZ3D, IMAX) unterscheiden. Die Methode mit zirkularer Polarisation ist weniger problematisch auf normalen Leinwänden und es gibt keinen Ghosting Effekt beim Neigen des Kopfes. Dafür sind die Brillen tendenziell etwas teurer (aber billig genug um sie in Kinos auszugeben), bei linearer Polarisation ist der Helligkeitsverlust an den Filtern dafür tendenziell geringer.

Bei Beamern bei denen das Bild bereits im Normalbetrieb polarisiert ist (LCD, LCoS, LASER, ILA) braucht man für das Verfahren Spezialbeamer, DLP Beamer sind generell für Polfilter 3D geeignet (eine Ausnahme sind allenfalls Geräte mit LASER-Beleuchtung).

Vorteile der Technik sind die billigen und leichten Brillen und der relativ geringe  Helligkeitsverlust. Der größte Nachteil ist der große technische  Aufwand, außerdem entstehen bei linearer polarisation Geisterbilder, wenn man den Kopf neigt. Im  Gegensatz zu Monitoren, die mit dieser Technologie arbeiten geht im 3D  Betrieb keine Auflösung verloren.

Polfilter mit einem Shutterbeamer:
Mit einem sogenannten aktiven Polarisationsmodulator kann man auch einen einzelnen Shutter-3D tauglichen (DLP-) Beamer für Polfilter 3D nutzen. Die Vorteile- und Nachteile entsprechen im Wesentlichen dem normalen Polfilter 3D, allerdings bleibt das Flimmern des Shuttersystems vorhanden. Bei dem Verfahren wird jedes zweite Bild durch den Polatisationsmodulator anders polarisiert, sodass jedes zweite bild jeweils von einem Auge einer herkömmlichen Polfilterbrille ausgeblendet werden kann. Das Verfahren zahlt sich im Vergleich zum normalen Shutterverfahren vor allem aus wenn man mehr als 10 Personen einen 3D Film vorführen möchte (da die Polarisationsmodulatoren zur Zeit sehr teuer sind). Ein Hersteller von aktiven Polarisationsmodulatoren wäre Volfoni.

Farbfilter:
Beim Klassischen Farbfilterverfahren mit Rot-Grün oder Rot-Blau Brillen wird die Farbe des Bildes für das jeweils andere Auge herausgefiltert. Der Nachteil ist, dass eine Farbdarstellung nur begrenzt möglich ist, dafür benötigt man nur einen Beamer und die sehr billigen Brillen.

Interferenzfilter: Farbfilter 2.0
Das ursprünglich von DaimlerCrysler (Ex-Telefunken) entwickelte und auch als _Dolby 3D_ bekannte Verfahren nutzt einen speziellen Filter, der drei Farbkanäle gleichzeitig durchlassen und ausblenden kann, so ist weiterhin eine Farbdarstellung möglich. Für das Verfahren, das prinzipiell Projektoren vorbehalten ist, sind zwei Spezialbeamer (normale Beamer können prinzipiell umgerüstet werden) nötig, desweiteren braucht man einen Splitter, der das Bildsignal auf beide Projektoren aufteilt, die Brillen mit speziell beschichteten Quarzglasgläsern sind ähnlich teuer wie Shutterbrillen (sind aber passiv und müssen nicht aufgeladen werden). Ein Vorteil ist, dass man keine Spezialleinwand benötigt, desweiteren sind auch LCD und LCoS Beamer uneingeschränkt geeignet. Außerdem gibt es praktisch kein Gohsting; Nachteile sind der relativ hohe Helligkeitsverlust (der sich aber eventuell in Zukunft reduzieren lässt, etwa mit LASER-Lichtquelle für die jeweiligen Farbkanäle) und der große nötige Aufwand.

Fazit: Die beste Bildqualität liefern das 2-Beamer Polfilter und das Dolby 3D Verfahren, dummerweise sind sie aber auch am teuersten und erfordern 2 Beamer. Für "Gelegenheits-3D" ist die Shuttermethode auch nicht schlecht, man sollte aber in jedem Fall darauf achten, dass der Beamer hell genug ist.

Autostereoskopisches (brillenloses) 3D?
Brillenloses 3D ist bei Projektoren noch erheblich schwerer zu realisieren als bei Bildschirmen. Konzepte mit mikrostrukturierten, extrem teuren Spezialleinwänden (Drahtgitterleinwand) wurden zwar vereinzelt experimentell realisiert leiden aber unter hohem Konfigurationsaufwand und der Betrachter muss sich relativ zur Leinwand exakt positionieren. In absehbarer Zukunft wird man daher nicht ohne Brille auskommen.

*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Beamer und einem Projektor?*
Ein Beamer ist ein _Videoprojektor_; der Begriff "Projektor" schließt dagegen prinzipiell auch Diaprojektoren, Overheadprojektoren und klassische Filmprojektoren mit ein.
LCD, LCoS und DLP Beamer können auch als _Digitalprojektoren_ bezeichnet werden, Röhrenbeamer werden in der Regel aber komplett analog angesteuert, auch LASER Beamer können prinzipiell komplett analog angesteuert werden.
Eine weitere (veraltete) Bezeichnung ist auch "Bildwerfer"; Beamer ist übrigens ein deutsches Wort, kein Anglizismus, wie manche glauben.

*Ist die Bildqualität schlechter oder besser als bei gewöhnlichen Monitoren?*
Wie man in Kinos beobachten kann bieten Beamer potentiell durchaus eine in jeder Hinsicht ähnlich hohe Bildqualität wie gängige LCD Monitore, zumindest, wenn der Raum ausreichend abgedunkelt ist (Resthelligkeit schadet dem Kontrast und der Farbqualität erheblich!). Ein Full-HD Beamer für 1000€ etwa ist aber prinzipiell immernoch ein _Einsteigergerät_, entsprechend sollte man sich im Vergleich zu Mittelklasse- und High-End PC Monitoren nicht allzu viel erwarten.

*Ab welcher Größe zahlt es sich aus einen Beamer anstelle eines klassischen TV zu kaufen?*
Full-HD Beamer werden aktuell (erst) ab einer angepeilten Bilddiagonale von über 1,4m/55" langsam preiswerter als Plasma/LCD TVs, kommt man auch mit wenig zeitgemäßen 720p oder 768p aus liegt die Grenze etwa bei 1,27m/50". Allgemein gilt: Billige TVs liefern generell eine bessere Bildqualität als billige Beamer insbesondere in schlecht abdunkelbaren Räumen. In einem kleinen Heimkino mit begrenztem Budget sollte man sich gut überlegen ob ein TV nicht doch die bessere Lösung ist. Das gilt insbesondere für angestrebte Bilddiagonalen bis etwa 1,8m also den Bereich in dem TVs noch eine einigermaßen leistbare Alternative sind. Spätestens ab einer angestrebten Bilddiagonale von etwa 2m sind Projektoren allerdings praktisch die einzige leistbare Lösung.

*Was muss man bei der Optik beachten?*
Wichtig sind vor allem zwei Punkte: einerseits sollte der Beamer in der Lage sein von der angepeilten Befestigungsposition aus ein scharfes und ausreichend großes Bild zu liefern (bei Geringer Entfernung ist also ein Weitwinkelobjektiv erforderlich), vor allem bei Beamern, die für mehr als einfache Präsentationen eingesetzt werden sollen sollte man nach Möglichkeit auch auf die Lens Shift Funktion achten, die eine optische Trapezkorrektur ohne Qualitätsverlust erlaubt. Bei billigen Beamern gibt es zum Teil keine Zoomfunktion, darauf sollte man gegebenenfalls auch achten.
Weitere optische Features, wie etwa das Farbrad von 1Chip DLP Beamern oder die (adaptive) Blende können sich zwar gravierend auf die Bildqualität auswirken, das lässt sich aber nur schlecht aus den technischen Daten ablesen, man sollte sich daher was das Betrifft eher auf Tests verlassen.

*Reaktionszeit & Inputlag: wie schneiden Beamer ab?*
Während vor allem der Inputlag bei TVs häufig ein großes Problem darstellt stehen Beamer hier weit besser da: nur wenige Beamer besitzen Bildverbesserungsverfahren, wenn doch können sie fast immer vollständig abgeschaltet werden sodass man einen Inputlag auf dem Niveau herkömmlicher PC Monitore bekommt -wie auch bei PC Monitoren gibt es aber durchaus einige Schwarze Schafe-;leider wird der Inputlag wie auch bei TVs jedoch kaum getestet.
DLP Beamer sowie prinzipiell auch Röhren und LASER Projektoren schneiden bei der Reaktionszeit klar besser ab als gewöhliche LCD Monitore, LCD und LCoS Beamer bewegen sich immerhin auf dem Nivaeu guter PC LCD Monitore mit TN Panel.
Unterm Strich sind die meisten Beamer also voll spieletauglich, man hat keinerlei Abstriche im Vergleich zu PC Monitoren zu befürchten; der Inputlag ist leider bis zu einem gewissen Grad eine Glückssache, da es kaum Tests gibt (die einzige mir bekannte Seite, die den Inputlag testet ist Prad.de). Im Bezug auf den Inputlag sind _PC optimierte_ Präsentationsbeamer im Schnitt besser als Heimkinogeräte wobei man sich nicht allzu sehr auf diese Faustregel verlassen sollte. Das Vorhandensein eines hochwertigen Bildprozessors ist zwar ein nettes Feature beim reinen Filmbetrieb, insbesondere mit niedrig aufgelöstem Quellmaterial allerdings ist es auch ein Warnsignal, _Bildoptimierung_ ist für den Inputlag hauptverantwortlich.

*Was ist das ideale Verhältniss von Leinwandgröße zu Sitzabstand?*
Da man bei Beamern eine sehr große Bildfläche erzielen kann stellt sich schnell die Frage, welche Bildgröße bei welchem Sitzabstand ideal ist; das hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, vor allem von der Auflösung aber auch von dem Einsatzzweck: bei Spielen oder beim Arbeiten kann ein etwas kleineres Bild sinnvoll sein um es noch problemlos vollständig überblicken zu können, bei Filmen oder VR/Simulatoren ist unter Umständen auch ein größeres Bild sinnvoll. Die meisten Kinofilme sind nach THX Norm auf einen Horizontalen Sehwinkel von 40° optimiert also Sitzabstand=Diagonale*1,2 (16:9; man sollte dabei beachten das hier meist das 2,4:1 Format verwendet wird also gilt eher _Sitzabstand=_Bild_breite_*1,37), in Fernsehsendungen wird meist nach der SMPTE-Norm optimiert nach der der ideale Sitzabstand (16:9) Diagonale*1,63 ist. Sony empfiehlt gar Sitzabstand=Bildhöhe*1,5 (bei 16:9: Sitzabstand=Diagonale*0,74) für seine 4k Projektoren (wobei anzumerken ist das Sony ja auch Kinofilme produziert). Die Normen gehen grundsätzlich von einer "sehr hohen" Auflösung aus, insbesondere wenn die Auflösung kleiner als 1920x1080 ist kann ein etwas größerer Sitzabstand sinnvoll sein um die schlechte Auflösung zu kaschieren, das ist freilich Geschmackssache.

Hier einige (grobe) Richtwerte (16:9):
Full-HD (und höher): Diagonale = Sitzabstand * 0,88; Bildbreite = Sitzabstand * 0,77
720p: Diagonale = Sitzabstand * 0,7; Bildbreite = Sitzabstand * 0,6
SD: Diagonale = Sitzabstand * 0,45; Bildbreite = Sitzabstand * 0,4

Praktisch ist, dass die Bildgröße bei Beamern (mit Zoomoptik, Wechselobjektiv oder variabler Aufstellung) variabel ist: so kann man sie in gewissen Grenzen nach Belieben anpassen und prinzipiell sogar je nach Anwendung ändern; nicht variabel ist allenfalls der Rand der Leinwand (wobei es auch hier Möglichkeiten mit variabler Maskierung gibt). Wie weit es sinnvoll ist, wie vorgeschlagen, den Sitzabstand bei niedrigen Auflösungen zu verringern ist stark vom Geschmack und auch von den oft geschmähten Bildverbesserungsverfahren ab; mit einem guten Player (einschließlich Playersoftware am PC) und einem Full-HD Beamer kann man auch (SD-) DVDs aus relativ geringer Entfernung ansehen ohne "Augenkrebs" zu bekommen.

*"Multi-Beamer": Kann man mehrere Beamer für eine größere Auflösung oder exotische Bildformate kombinieren?*
Man kann nicht nur Monitore zu einem Multi Monitorsetup zusammenstellen, auch Beamer lassen sich kombinieren; der Vorteil: bei Beamern gibt es (geeignete Konfiguration vorausgesetzt) keine schwarzen Balken im Bild.
So kann man relativ preiswert sehr hohe Auflösungen erzielen, etwa 3840x1080 durch die Kombination zweier Full-HD Beamer; zum Spielen mit einem Multi-Beamer Setup ist entweder eine Radeon Grafikkarte der HD 5000, HD 6000, HD 7000 oder R9 Serie mit Eyfinity oder eine nVidia Grafikkarte der GTX 600 oder GTX 700 Serie (oder äquivalente Profi GraKas) erforderlich; bei älteren nVidia Karten gibt es nur die Möglichkeit ein SLI System zu nutzen oder auf Modtreiber zurückzugreifen (z.B. SoftTH); wer ernsthaft über so eine Möglichkeit nachdenkt wird sich aber auch eine anständige GraKa leisten können. Bei mehr als 3 Beamern wird aber auch die Tatsache zum Problem, dass es nur sehr wenige Beamer mit Display Port gibt; hier sind mehrere Grafikkarten oft die preiswerteste Lösung.
Man kann mehrere Beamer auch kombinieren um eine höhere Helligkeit zu erreichen; meist ist es in solchen Fällen aber besser einfach einen lichtstärkeren Projektor zu kaufen.
Sehr wichtig ist jedenfalls, dass die Beamer sehr genau aufeinander abgestimmt sind, damit der Bildübergang homogen ist, die Verwendung identer Beamer ist empfehlenswert, diese sollten auf jeden Fall an der Decke befestigt und fixiert werden, damit man sie nicht bei jeder unachtsamen Berührung mühsam neu ausrichten muss. Lens Shift vereinfacht die Einrichtung erheblich und ist dringend zu empfehlen.

*3Chip DLP... kann man nicht einfach drei einzelne 1Chip DLP Beamer verwenden?*
Eine weitere interessante Möglichkeit in diesem Zusammenhang ist es, 3 1Chip DLP Beamer als einen 3Chip DLP Beamer zu verwenden. Man entfernt dafür bei den drei Beamern jeweils das Farbrad und stattet sie jeweils mit einem Farbfilter aus. Anschließend steuert man sie über einen Adapter jeweils nur mit einem Farbsignal an; bei VGA, RGB Komponenten Video, YPbPr (mit Konverterschaltung) oder DVI-A ist das über einfache passive Adapter möglich (da die einzelnen Farben paralell übertragen werden), will man DVI-D, HDMI oder gar DP nutzen wird die Sache etwas komplizierter, da man hier das digitale, serielle Bildsignal aufsplitten muss. Wichtig ist die sehr präzise Konfiguration, da es sonst zu Konvergenzfehlern kommt. Um die Beamer präzise aufeinander abzustimmen ist außerdem zwingend Lens Shift erforderlich.
Mit dieser Methode kann man um weniger als 3000€ eine Farbwiedergabequalität erreichen, die es locker mit professionellen 3Chip DLP Beamern in Kinos aufnehmen kann, gleichzeitig hat man dennoch die exzellenten Kontraste und die Reaktionszeit der DLP Technologie sowie die Helligkeit von drei Beamern. Wenn man bedenkt, dass professionelle 3Chip DLP Beamer erst weit jenseits der 20000€ Marke erhältlich sind eine für so manchen Enthusiasten vielleicht interessante Lösung...

*Wie kann man einen Raum am besten verdunkeln und wie dunkel muss es überhaupt sein?*
Generell gilt: dunkler=besser; für Heimkinozwecke sollte eine eine helle Stelle des Bildes mindestens zehn mal, idealerweise mehrere 100 mal (!) so hell sein wie eine Stelle, die nicht vom Beamer beleuchtet wird, eine größere Differenz macht sich deutlich sichtbar positiv beim Kontrast bemerkbar. Nicht vergessen: Die Leinwand ist überall weiß, sie erscheint nur richtig schwarz wenn möglichst gar kein Licht einfällt. Das Verhältnis Raumlicht:Beamerhelligkeit ist zwangsweise immer der höchste erreichbare Kontrastwert- und limitiert oft eher als der eigentliche Kontrast des Beamers. Daher ist es oft sinnvoller den Raum besser abzudunkeln als einen teureren Beamer mit besseren Kontrastwerten zu kaufen. Kann ein Raum nicht perfekt abgedunkelt werden kann man das bis zu einem gewissen Grad durch einen helleren Beamer kompensieren, das wird jedoch schnell sehr teuer. 
Eine sehr preiswerte und gleichzeitig effektive Möglichkeit zur Abdunkelung sind lichtundurchlässige Rollos, etwa IKEA Tupplur. Hat man mehrere Fenster kann es schnell lästig werden sie jedes Mal manuell zu verdunkeln, hier bieten sich motorisierbare Rollos an, die jedoch nicht ganz günstig sind; eine billigere Alternative wäre hier eine Bastellösung.
Weitere Möglichkeiten sind etwa lichtundurchlässige Fensterläden oder Rolläden, sie sind aber vergleichsweise teuer.
Nicht nur einfallendes Licht kann störend sein sondern auch Licht von der Leinwand das an den Wänden reflektiert wird- nicht umsonst besitzen Kinosäle häufig schwarze oder wenigstens dunkle, matte Wände; wenn man den Beamer in einem normalen Raum nutzen will ist das natürlich keine sehr praktikable Lösung aber wer sich einen eigenen "Heimkinosaal" einrichten will sollte darüber nachdenken ihn schwarz oder zumindest dunkel zu streichen, auch die Möbel sollten eher dunkel gehalten sein; Will man farbige Akzente setzen ist ein dunkles Rot das mittel der Wahl da der Rotanteil üblicher Bilder (blauer Himmel) relativ gering ist. Vor allem im Kombination mit einem kontraststarken High-End Beamer ist der Gewinn an Bildqualität durch solche radikalen Maßnahmen unter Umständen beträchtlich. Die Einrichtung und die Beschaffenheit der Wände in einem Heimkinosaal kann/sollte auch im Bezug auf die Akustik optimiert werden worauf hier aber nicht weiter eingegangen wird.

*Gibt es nicht auch Beamer mit einer höheren Auflösung als Full-HD?*
Höhere Auflösungen als Full-HD sind bei Beamern leider selten und sehr teuer: Ab etwa 2000€ findet man eine Handvoll Modelle mit 1920x1200, die billigsten 4k Beamer mit einer Auflösung von 4096x2160 gibt es erst ab etwa 7000€ (Sony VPL-VW300ES), Beamer mit der bei PC Monitoren verbreiteten WQHD oder WQXGA Auflösung von 2560x1440 oder 2560x1600 gibt es bisher leider praktisch nicht (es gibt eine Handvoll WQXGA DLP Projektoren die aber extrem teuer sind); eine preiswertere Alternative zu hochauflösenden Beamern sind Multi-Beamersetups; sinnvoll sind etwa 2x Full-HD (3840x1080) oder 4x Full-HD (3820x2160), was sich um etwa 2000€ bzw. 4000€ realisieren lässt. Eine ebenfalls interessante Möglichkeit ist 4x 720p -> 2560x1440, auch das ist ab etwa 2000€ möglich. Auch gute analoge Videoprojektoren, insbesondere Röhrenbeamer ermöglichen zum Teil höhere Auflösungen als Full-HD (siehe auch: Link).

Es ist zu hoffen das sich 4k Projektoren in den nächsten Jahren analog zu entsprechenden TVs vermehrt in der Heimkinoklasse durchsetzen- die nötigen Mikrodisplays sind jedenfalls zumindest in der DLP und LCoS Welt schon seit mehreren Jahren kommerziell verfügbar.

*Was ist der "Regenbogeneffekt"?*
Bei 1Chip DLP Beamern kann an schnell bewegten kontrastreichen Kanten ein farbiges Flimmern entstehen das als "Regenbogeneffekt" bezeichnet wird; Der Regenbogeneffekt kann durch verschiedene Maßnahmen (Farbradaufbau und Gschwindigkeit) reduziert werden und unterscheidet sich daher von Beamer zu Beamer, bei aktuellen Beamern ist er meist schon recht gut im Griff.
Siehe auch: Farbrad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie viel Energie verbraucht ein Beamer?*
Beamer benötigen für ihre hellen Lampen relativ viel Energie: ein üblicher Heimkinobeamer frisst (bei maximaler Helligkeit) etwa 250-500W; auf den Verbrauch zu achten ist meist nicht sinnvoll, da Beamer mit geringerem Verbrauch meist auch nicht so hell sind. Interessant ist, dass einige Beamer bei reduzierter Helligkeit nicht weniger verbrauchen, die Helligkeit wird einfach durch eine Blende reduziert, da sich die verwendeten Gasentladungslampen meist nicht oder zumindest nicht einfach dimmen lassen (oft findet man auch, immerhin, zwei oder drei fixe Lampen-Dimmstufen "Eco-Modus"); ist man an möglichst hoher Effizienz interressiert sollte man vor allem darauf achten, dass der Verbrauch beim Reduzieren der Helligkeit sinkt. Im Vergleich zu einem LCD Bildschirm bzw. TV erscheint der Verbrauch sehr groß aber in Relation zur Bildfläche sind Beamer nicht wesentlich ineffizienter.

*Wie laut ist ein Beamer?*
Gängige Heimkinobeamer müssen mehrere 100W abführen und benötigen daher einen Lüfter, der bei den meisten Geräten etwa 1.5-4 Sone in 1m Entfernung verursacht. Um die effektive Lautstärke zu reduzieren ist es empfehlenswert, den Beamer möglichst weit entfernt vom Sitzplatz aufzustellen oder an die Decke zu hängen. Als Alternative gibt es prinzipiell auch wassergekühlte Beamer, diese sind jedoch extrem teuer.
Auch wenn man viel Wert auf die Lautstärke legt sind Röhrenbeamer interessant; sie sind zwar nicht prinzipiell leiser als andere, oft aber wassergekühlt- und die wassergekühlten Modelle sind meist fast lautlos. Auch zwischen verschiedenen luftgekühlten Beamern gibt es große Unterschiede.

Eine Möglichkeit die Lautstärke zu reduzieren ist es auch den Beamer in eine schallgedämmte (und ausreichend belüftete) "Hush Box" einzubauen.

*Wo kann man Beamer vor dem Kauf testen?*
In den meisten Fillialen der großen Elektronikketten werden Beamer zwar vereinzelt verkauft aber nur selten ausgestellt (wenn doch meist in äußerst suboptimaler weil zu heller Umgebung); es gibt jedoch in vielen größeren Städten auf Beamer spezialisierte Fachhändler, die sich am besten finden lassen, indem man eine gängige Suchmaschine nach "Beamer oder Heimkino+ Name der Stadt" fragt. Vor allem bei teuren Beamern zu denen es noch keine guten Tests gibt kann es sich auszahlen den Projektor vor dem Kauf getestet zu haben auch ein Praxisvergleich verschiedener Projektoren ist sinnvoll, auch im Zusammenspiel mit der Leinwand.

*Wie stellt man einen Beamer richtig ein?*
Zu den üblichen, von PC Monitoren bekannten Einstellungen kommen bei Beamern einige hinzu: gegebenenfalls sollte man im Menü alle Bildverbesserungsverfahren abschalten und den PC und/oder Gaming-Modus aktivieren, desweiteren muss man Schärfe, Bildgröße und Trapezkorrektur bzw. Lens Shift einstellen; hilfreich ist allgemein der Eizo Monitortest und/oder der Nokia Monitortest; will man bei der Lens Shift Einstellung ganz sicher gehen kann man auch per Geodreieck und/oder Wasserwaage oder einem Kreuz-LASER nachmessen. Bei einigen 3Chip LCD und LCoS, prinzipiell auch DLP und Röhrenbeamern kann man auch die Konvergenz optimieren, manche High-end Beamer bieten auch konfigurierbare Farbfilter um eine Eigenfarbe der Lampe auszugleichen.

Sehr gute aber zumindest teilweise kostenpflichtige Kalibrationssoftware- und auch Hardware bieten etwa die ISF oder die Firma Burosch an, wertvolle Tipps findet man auch bei THX sowie in diversen Fernsehnormen.

*Kann man den Herstellerangaben vertrauen?*
Hier sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein: vor allem bei Helligkeit und Kontrast wird oft geschummelt: manche Beamer sind nur halb so hell wie angegeben, häufig werden auch astronomisch hohe Kontrastwerte angegeben- gemeint ist dann aber der on-off Kontrast in einem dunklen Raum (...); Bei einigen Beamern ist aber auch der statische Kontrast bzw. ANSI Kontrast angegeben, hier sind die angegebenen Werte in einigen Fällen sogar zu gering.

*Wie oft muss man die Lampe tauschen?*
Aktuelle Gasentladungslampen erreichen eine Lebensdauer von etwa 2000-6000 Stunden, je nach täglicher Nutzungsdauer sollten sie im Normalfall mehrere Jahre halten. Wird der Beamer sehr intensiv genutzt sollte man sich gegebenenfalls schon vor dem Kauf nicht nur über die Lebensdauer der Lampen sondern auch über den Preis von Ersatzlampen informieren.

*Muss man einen Beamer reinigen?*
Ja. Durch die aktive Kühlung kann ein Beamer verstauben, insbesondere bei LCD-Beamern kann sich das auch negativ bei der Bildqualität bemerkbar machen, da das LCD Panel verstauben kann, außerdem können Beamer überhitzen. Einige Beamer besitzen Staubfilter, die man entfernen und reinigen kann, ansonsten kann man den Beamer einfach durch die Kühlöffnungen aussaugen.

*Was muss man beim Lampentausch beachten?*
Zu allererst muss man eine kompatible Lampe wählen (oft gibt es durchaus auch mehrere zur Auswahl) ; beim Wechsel selbst muss der Beamer vom Netz getrennt werden und muss ausreichend abgekühlt sein- die Kolben der Lampen können bis zu 900°C heiß werden! Die Lampen sollten nur am Sockel angegriffen werden, da sich Spuren von Fingerabdrücken in das Glas einbrennen können. Gängige Beamerlampen sind Höchstdruck-Quecksilberdampflampen und enthalten erhebliche Menge Quecksilber, sie sollten daher nicht im Hausmüll entsorgt werden.

*Kann man einen Beamer nicht auch selbst auf eine Wasserkühlung umrüsten um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren?* 
Die Lautstärkte ist ein viel kritisierter Nachteil von Beamern im Vergleich zu modernen LCD oder Plasma TVs und Bildschirmen. Im High-End Bereich gibt es tatsächlich einige Beamer, vor allem LED und auch Röhrenbeamer, die dieses Problem mit einer WaKü umgehen- aber kann man eine WaKü nicht auch selbst nachrüsten?
LED Beamer lassen sich prinzipiell vergleichsweise leicht auf eine WaKü umrüsten, da die SMD LEDs mit einem Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite versehen sind, der einfach durch einen Wasserkühlkörper ersetzt werden kann.
Bei allen anderen Beamern ist das aber leider kaum möglich, eine WaKü für gängige Quecksliberdampf-Höchstdrucklampen oder Xenon-Bogenlampen würde eigens dafür vorgesehene Speziallampen erfordern. Diese gibt es zwar prinzipiell aber nicht für gängige Beamer (...).

*Marktübersicht/Empfehlungen*
Achtung! Nicht allzu ernst nehmen! Ich habe die genannten Projektoren nicht getestet und kann mich zum Teil selbst nur auf Herstellerangaben verlassen; das soll nur eine grobe Marktübersicht sein; auch für Aktualität kann ich nicht garantieren.

//in Arbeit; durch einen Bug in der Forensoftware gelöscht!

*Links:*
Prad.de Beamersektion: PRAD |Index Projektoren
Prad.de Beamerlexikon: PRAD |Lexikon Projektoren
Beamerforum.de: Beamerforum- Aktuelle Nachrichten - Beamerforum - Treffpunkt Heimkino
Beamerforum.de FAQ: Beamerforum (in einigen Bereichen erheblich detailerter)
Netzwelt.de Beamer: Beamer- NETZWELT
hifitest.de Beamer: hifitest.de – Test - Kategorieübersicht - Beamer
HCinema-Projektoren Datenbank: Menu Projektor (sehr informative Seite, leider großteils auf dem Stand von ~2002; Datenbank aktuell)
Beisammen.de Portal - Beisammen.de Heimkinoforum


*weitere Quellen:*
PCGH 05/2011 (unter anderem mit Beamer-Inputlagtest)
c't 02/2012
Wikipedia


*Beamerbau*
Eine Möglichkeit, die nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte ist der Selbstbau: Man kann teils durchaus brauchbare Beamer selbst basteln (eventuell auf Basis von Overhead oder Dia Projektoren) und dabei Geld sparen; Anleitungen würden aber den Rahmen sprengen. Strebt man Full-HD an kann man durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit entsprechender LCDs und DMDs leider kein Geld sparen. Auch eine Optik in der Erforderlichen Qualität ist nicht einfach zu konfigurieren, die Optik kann die Effektive Auflösung natürlich ebenfalls beschränken.
-> Beamerbau.de
-> DIY-Community.de"]DIY-Community.de
-> im Eigenbau : Riesenglotze für 250 Euro (tom's hardware)


Anmerkungen, Rechtschreibflames, Fragen (für die FAQ) und Ergänzungen sind jederzeit willkommen
Achtung: Ich kann für die enthaltenen Informationen nicht garantieren und habe auch schon etliche inhaltliche Fehler gefunden (und korrigiert- was aber nicht bedeutet das es keine weiteren geben kann); bei Unkarheiten und insbesondere bei kaufentscheidenden Informationen im Zweifel besser nochmal fragen und/oder an anderer Stelle informieren.


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2012)

Ein sehr schöner Guide! 

Thread wurde angepinnt!


----------



## beercarrier (9. April 2013)

tolles ding, wär cool wenn du neueinsteiger vtl noch auf hushboxen hinweisen könntest, selbstgebaut echt günstig und sie können die lautheit fast komplett kaschieren was entweder zu lichtstärkeren oder günstigeren beamern führt (so wird z.b. ein 500€ 720p präsentationsbeamer heimkinotauglich, empfehlung meinerseits sind trotzdem teurere (c.a. 1500€, doppelt so großes bild nicht doppelt so teuer wie ein tv  ) geräte, da sie einfach besser geeignet sind und man per lens-shift, besserer optik oder 21/9 aufsätzen ein produkt erhält das günstigeren beamern, egal welche aufgaben zu erledigen sind überlegen sein dürfte.) ähnlich wie bei grakas, braucht man sie nur um ein bild anzuzeigen oder doch lieber preis/leistungsknaller der mittelklasse, oder ist man auf richtiges kino-feeling aus.


----------



## Superwip (9. April 2013)

Gut ein Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung dieses Guides... _ein_ Kommentar! 


...und sogar ein konstruktiver...

Die Erwähnung auf der Hauptseite () hat anscheinend Wirkung gezeigt...

Ich habe einen Absatz zu Hush Boxen unter _Zubehör_ hinzugefügt und sie auch in der FAQ unter dem Punkt _Wie laut ist ein Beamer?_ erwähnt; wenn du noch etwas dazu sagen willst immer her damit!



> ... egal welche aufgaben zu erledigen sind überlegen sein dürfte


Heimkinogeräte haben durchaus ihre Schwächen und preiswerte 720p/800p Beamer haben spezifische Vorteile:

-mittlerweile sind fast alle 720p/800p DLP Beamer nativ 120Hz tauglich; bei 1080p Beamern ist das ein seltenes Feature
-Der Inputlag ist oft geringer als bei Heimkinogeräten mit Bildprozessor
-Die Geräte sind tendentiell kompakter und leichter

Allerdings haben solche Beamer vielfach nicht nur eine kleinere Auflösung sondern auch abgesehen davon eine erheblich schlechtere Bildqualität als 1080p Heimkinogeräte, speziell günstige DLP Geräte leiden oft an einer minderwertigen Optik ohne Lens Shift die auch zu einer schlechten Homogenität und zu schlechteren Kontrasten führt, auch die Farben sind vielfach schwach; LCD Modelle haben häufig vor allem erheblich schlechte Kontraste als teurere Modelle oder DLP Geräte und der Fliegengittereffekt ist bei der geringen Auflösung erheblich gravierender.

Edit: einige Bilder


----------



## beercarrier (9. April 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Gut ein Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung dieses Guides... _ein_ Kommentar!




ich denke ich bin wieviele schon mal über deinen thread gestolpert, allerdings bei mir erst nachdem ich mich für ein 3dlp-beamer entschieden habe, nach den bisherigen erfahrungen (ich bin ungläubig) und deinem thread hät ich mich vermutlich für (preisgünstigeren) lcd- oder wenn ich einen preiswerten gefunden hätte auch für einen röhren (echt guter tipp) - beamer entschieden.



Superwip schrieb:


> ...und sogar ein konstruktiver...



spätestens wenn es sich um eine geldanlage handelt sollte ich mich (vlt auch andere) mit gebrabbel zurückhalten. manchmal gelingt es, hehe ... (ansonsten halt das nivaue runterziehen oder anpassen, kennt man ja aus der mathematik der kleinste gemeinsame nenner  )



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Erwähnung auf der Hauptseite () hat anscheinend Wirkung gezeigt...



mainpage finde ich angebracht, gerade große diagonalen sind ohne beamer immernoch überteuert und wenn sich einer die mühe macht aufzuklären sollte das auch gewürdigt werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Absatz zu Hush Boxen unter _Zubehör_ hinzugefügt und sie auch in der FAQ unter dem Punkt _Wie laut ist ein Beamer?_ erwähnt; wenn du noch etwas dazu sagen willst immer her damit!


 
thx



Superwip schrieb:


> Heimkinogeräte haben durchaus ihre Schwächen und preiswerte 720p/800p Beamer haben spezifische Vorteile:
> 
> -mittlerweile sind fast alle 720p/800p DLP Beamer nativ 120Hz tauglich; bei 1080p Beamern ist das ein seltenes Feature
> -Der Inputlag ist oft geringer als bei Heimkinogeräten mit Bildprozessor
> ...



heimkino beamer bieten meist weniger ansi-lumen was sich eben positiv auf die lautstärke auswirkt, ausgereifte zwischenbildberechnung zähle ich eher zu den positiv seiten, da sich diese auch meist abschalten lässt. von daher sehe ich in abgedunkelten-räumen heimkinobeamer gerade wegen ihrer besseren ausstattung (die mmn erst beamer zu mehr als nur fussballspiele tauglich machen) als notwendig an, falls man seinen tv ersetzen oder eine gleichwertige alternative möchte.

bei günstigeren beamern möchte ich nur deine aussage noch einmal bekräftigen, unter umständen kann man sie unter anderen einbußen leiser machen, qualitätsvergleiche sollte man zu gunsten seiner zufriedenheit aber lieber nicht anstellen.

p.s. hatte einen acer (720p) präsentationsbeamer den ich durch ein 1080p optoma ersetzt habe, habe eine relative große (zumindest im Verhältnis zu meinen wohnzimmer) hush-box gebaut, sie hat 2 140mm lüfter für ein und ausgang der lüftströmung, habe ebenfalls eine alte lüftersteuerung eingebaut welche temp-sensoren hatte die ich an die vorher ermittelten heißesten stellen des beamergehäußes geklebt hab, um sicher zustellen das er nicht übermäßig überhitzte (ich empfehle jedem aktive 140mm lüfter da sie fast unhörbar sind und der luftzug von warm nach kalt einfach zu träge war wenn frischluftzufuhr- und abluftkanäle ebenfalls durch entsprechend grobporigen schaumstoff gedämmt sind). mein acer war nicht lauter als mein fd r3 / bzw mittlerweile r4, der optoma ist mit receiver gar nicht mehr zuhören (so ich auf dem sofa sitze mmh luftlinie ca 2.5m). falls ihr eine hush-box plant seid großzügig so könnt ihr später wenigstens umrüsten den kasten habt ihr eh an der decke hängen und wenn ihrs erstmal gewöhnt seid wird gerade lautstärke ein wichtiges thema.


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2013)

> ich denke ich bin wieviele schon mal über deinen thread gestolpert, allerdings bei mir erst nachdem ich mich für ein 3dlp-beamer entschieden habe, nach den bisherigen erfahrungen (ich bin ungläubig) und deinem thread hät ich mich vermutlich für (preisgünstigeren) lcd- oder wenn ich einen preiswerten gefunden hätte auch für einen röhren (echt guter tipp) - beamer entschieden.


 
3dlp? Meinst du 3-Chip DLP oder einen DLP Beamer, der 3D fähig ist?



> spätestens wenn es sich um eine geldanlage handelt sollte ich mich (vlt auch andere) mit gebrabbel zurückhalten. manchmal gelingt es, hehe ... (ansonsten halt das nivaue runterziehen oder anpassen, kennt man ja aus der mathematik der kleinste gemeinsame nenner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Anregungen (auch in Form von Fragen) oder Kritik können nie schaden solange nicht jeder Einwurf blind übernommen wird kann der Guide dadurch nur besser werden. Dieser Guide ist in seiner aktuellen Form keineswegs über jeden Zweifel erhaben; ich habe schon etliche !inhaltliche! Fehler gefunden und ausgebessert und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es noch weitere gibt, ganz zu schweigen von beachtenswerten Fakten, die nicht erwähnt werden. Der letzte Absatz ist daher durchaus ernstzunehmen.

Ich bin derzeit etwa nichtmehr ganz mit der Fazit-Tabelle im Punkt _Technik- Bildgebung_ zufrieden; sie basiert teilweise auf veralteten Annahmen, in Sachen Kontrast haben !gute! LCD und vor allem LCoS Beamer die DLP Technik mittlerweile etwa eingeholt bzw. sogar überholt was nicht wiedergegeben wird. Ich werde wohl auch noch den Regenbogeneffekt einbauen.



> heimkino beamer bieten meist weniger ansi-lumen was sich eben positiv auf die lautstärke auswirkt


 
Weniger Lumen wirken sich nicht auf die Lautstärke aus.

Die Lautstärke ist im Wesentlichen von folgenden Faktoren abhängig:

-Abwärme der Lampe
...die wiederum von Leistung und Effizienz der Lampe abhängig ist
...die wiederum von der Helligkeit und der Effizienz der Optik und der Bildgebenden Einheiten abhängig sind
-Kühlkonzept
-Größe des Beamers (in einem größeren Gehäuse kann man eine leisere Kühlung realisieren)

Zu einem gewissen Teil ist auch die Bildgebungstechnik wichtig, LCDs müssen etwa im Luftstrom gekühlt werden, zumindest bei leistungsfähigeren Projektoren was sich wiederum auf das Kühlkonzept bzw. den Luftstrom auswirkt. Extrembeispiel: wenn man eine Wassergekühlte Lampe verwendet müssten die LCDs bei einem leistungsfähigen Beamer dennoch im Luftstrom gekühlt werden und wären so hauptverantwortlich für die Lautstärke.

Zumindest 1000 Lumen gehören auch in der Heimkinoklasse heute zum guten Ton, das ist garnicht so wenig. Zumindest im Vergleich zu _billigen_ Präsentationsbeamern.



> ausgereifte zwischenbildberechnung zähle ich eher zu den positiv seiten, da sich diese auch meist abschalten lässt


 
Ob und wie weit der Inputlag duch das Ausschalten der Zwischenbildberechnung reduziert werden kann ist von der Umsetzung Abhängig; ohne einen Test des jeweiligen Modells sollte man keinesfalls darauf vertrauen.

Das Vorhandensein von Zwischenbildberechnung ist wie auch bei TVs noch vor allen anderen digitalen Bildaufbereitunsfunktionen jedenfalls immer ein Warnsignal, das auf einen hohen Inputlag hindeutet.



> p.s. hatte einen acer (720p) präsentationsbeamer den ich durch ein 1080p optoma ersetzt habe, habe eine relative große (zumindest im Verhältnis zu meinen wohnzimmer) hush-box gebaut, sie hat 2 140mm lüfter für ein und ausgang der lüftströmung, habe ebenfalls eine alte lüftersteuerung eingebaut welche temp-sensoren hatte die ich an die vorher ermittelten heißesten stellen des beamergehäußes geklebt hab, um sicher zustellen das er nicht übermäßig überhitzte (ich empfehle jedem aktive 140mm lüfter da sie fast unhörbar sind und der luftzug von warm nach kalt einfach zu träge war wenn frischluftzufuhr- und abluftkanäle ebenfalls durch entsprechend grobporigen schaumstoff gedämmt sind). mein acer war nicht lauter als mein fd r3 / bzw mittlerweile r4, der optoma ist mit receiver gar nicht mehr zuhören (so ich auf dem sofa sitze mmh luftlinie ca 2.5m). falls ihr eine hush-box plant seid großzügig so könnt ihr später wenigstens umrüsten den kasten habt ihr eh an der decke hängen und wenn ihrs erstmal gewöhnt seid wird gerade lautstärke ein wichtiges thema.


 
Interressant... ich denke aber ein kompletter Hush Boxen Bauguide würde den Rahmen sprengen; das Thema ist ja durchaus recht komplex und die optimale konkrete Umsetzung ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Wenn du einen guten kennst bzw. wenn ich über einen stolpern sollte werde ich ihn gegebenenfalls verlinken.


----------



## wollekassel (14. April 2013)

Superwip Du solltest als freier Mitarbeiter bei der PCGH anfangen äh nö: *angeworben* werden. Sozusagen als Wiener Außenkorrespondent?  Danke für Deine Infos, immer sehr fundiert und spannend!


----------



## dinovom (24. Mai 2013)

Gute Zusammenfassung, aber ich hätte auch ein paar Fragen:



Superwip schrieb:


> 1.) wobei es seltsamerweise nur wenige 120Hz/3D Beamer mit Full-HD und DVI gibt
> 2.) viele Beamer auch über HDMI mit "echten" (sequentiellen) 120Hz angesteuert werden können
> 3.) Zum W1070: Soweit ich weiß ist die "echte" 120Hz Funktion übrigens ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal unter allen Full-HD Beamern unter 2000€ und macht den Projektor für den Gamingeinsatz sehr interessant


1.) Also was jetzt? Gibt es überhaupt nen "120Hz/3D Beamer mit Full-HD und DVI" in der unteren/mittleren Preiskategorie?
2.) Du schreibst es gibt auch viele dies über HDMI können, tatsächlich? Oder meinst du nur bis 720p?
3.) Wie genau schafft das denn der W1070? Wurde das getestet? Oder ist auch hier 720p gemeint?



Superwip schrieb:


> 4.) Fast schon eine eigene Kathegorie bildet der Epson EH-TW3200, der als einziger mir bekannter Beamer primär für den Gamingeinsatz vermarktet wird allerdings ähnelt er technisch stark Epsons Heimkinobeamern.


Ich habe mir mal die Homepage angesehen, frage mich aber wie er über 2x HDMI 1.3! 1080p120Hz schaffen will? Im Video sieht man einen DisplayPort aber dürfte dann doch ein anderes Modell sein.

5.) Und alles andere ist uninteressant. Tatsächlich wäre sogar wie beim W1070 144Hz für BR-Filme interessanter. Aber das muss man auch direkt über PC ansteuern können. Auf das Thema (144Hz) gehst du aber gar nicht ein?

6.) Gibt es eigentlich auch Interferenzfilter mit einem Shutterbeamer / Interferenzmodulatoren? Der Vorteil wäre, dass keine Silberwand vorhanden sein müsste oder gibt's weitere?



Superwip schrieb:


> Zu InputLag
> 7.) nur wenige Beamer besitzen Bildverbesserungsverfahren, wenn doch können sie fast immer vollständig abgeschaltet werden
> - DLP Beamer sowie prinzipiell auch Röhren und LASER Projektoren schneiden bei der Reaktionszeit klar besser ab als gewöhnliche LCD Monitore, LCD und LCoS Beamer bewegen sich immerhin auf dem Nivaeu guter PC LCD Monitore mit TN Panel.





Superwip schrieb:


> - Ich bin derzeit etwa nicht mehr ganz mit der Fazit-Tabelle im Punkt _Technik- Bildgebung_ zufrieden; sie basiert teilweise auf veralteten Annahmen, in Sachen Kontrast haben !gute! LCD und vor allem LCoS Beamer die DLP Technik mittlerweile etwa eingeholt bzw. sogar überholt was nicht wiedergegeben wird. Ich werde wohl auch noch den Regenbogeneffekt einbauen.
> - Ob und wie weit der Inputlag duch das Ausschalten der Zwischenbildberechnung reduziert werden kann ist von der Umsetzung Abhängig; ohne einen Test des jeweiligen Modells sollte man keinesfalls darauf vertrauen.


7.) Widersprichst du dir nicht auch hier selbst ein bisschen? Jedenfalls finde ich es echt schwierig den Input Lag in Tests nachzuverfolgen. Z.B. zum W1070 die, die man findet sagen so um die 40-80ms aber ohne Erwähnung mit welchen Einstellungen (auch kein Vergleich mit/ohne Bildverbesserungen) und teilweise wird auch mit einem Notebook LCD als Referenz verglichen also .....



Superwip schrieb:


> 8.) Bei mehr als 3 Beamern wird aber auch die Tatsache zum Problem, dass es nur sehr wenige Beamer mit Display Port gibt; hier sind mehrere Grafikkarten oft die preiswerteste Lösung.


8.) Vergisst du da nicht, dass man Adapter verwenden kann? DP-HDMI ist doch ohne weiteres möglich. 

9.) Unschwer zu erkennen, befasse ich mich grade damit, und überlege ob es denn mittlerweile eine für mich passende Kombination gibt. Wenn das aber nicht über HDMI machbar ist sehe ich mit einem Beamer schwarz, daher auch die Frage: kann man Beamer auch senkrecht anbringen? Und dann z.B. 3x nen Optoma HD600X-LX DLP mit (3x800)x1280 laufen lassen?

10.) Und hast du Erfahrungen wie 3D Vision mit so was läuft? Akzeptiert das die zusammengeschusterte Verbindung über HDMI? Oder braucht man 3DTV Play?


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2013)

> 1.) Also was jetzt? Gibt es überhaupt nen "120Hz/3D Beamer mit Full-HD und DVI" in der unteren/mittleren Preiskategorie?


 
Es gibt den BenQ W1070; alle billigeren Beamer haben entweder eine geringere Auflösung oder nur 60Hz.



> 2.) Du schreibst es gibt auch viele dies über HDMI können, tatsächlich? Oder meinst du nur bis 720p?


 
Ja, nur mit 1280x720 bzw. 1280x800.

Diese Möglichkeit ist bei HD-Ready Beamern weit verbreitet, bei Full-HD Modellen aber exotisch, vermutlich da sie eine voll 8,16GBit/s HDMI 1.3/1.4 kompatible Signalverarbeitung erfordert bzw. erfordern würde; mit der geringeren Auflösung reicht dagegen prinzipiell selbst HDMI 1.0 aus.



> 3.) Wie genau schafft das denn der W1070? Wurde das getestet? Oder ist auch hier 720p gemeint?


 
Der W1070 kann laut Hersteller und diversen Userberichten via HDMI (1.3/1.4) wie ein 120 Hz Monitor angesteuert werden. Wie die Signalverarbeitung genau funktioniert und ob man diesen Modus ohne weiteres nutzen kann ist mir nicht bekannt.



> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der EH-TW3200 besitzt keinen DisplayPort und kann auch nicht mit 120Hz angesteuert werden, er ist auch nicht Shutter-3D fähig.



> 5.) Und alles andere ist uninteressant. Tatsächlich wäre sogar wie beim W1070 144Hz für BR-Filme interessanter. Aber das muss man auch direkt über PC ansteuern können. Auf das Thema (144Hz) gehst du aber gar nicht ein?


 
Über die (angebliche) 144Hz Fähigkeit des W1070 gibt es soweit ich weiß nur Gerüchte (...)



> 6.) Gibt es eigentlich auch Interferenzfilter mit einem Shutterbeamer / Interferenzmodulatoren? Der Vorteil wäre, dass keine Silberwand vorhanden sein müsste oder gibt's weitere?


 
Nein; ein derartiger Aufbau würde den hohen Lichtverlust der Interferenzfilter auch weiter verschlimmern da man so nicht wenigstens die Helligkeit zweier Beamer hätte.

Die am ehesten sinnvolle Realisierungsmöglichkeit für eine solche Lösung, die mir einfallen würde wäre ein entsprechend angepasstes Farbrad bei einem 1-Chip DLP Beamer. eventuell könnte man auch ein externes Interferenzfilter-Farbrad bauen. Ein derart scharfer, elektronisch umschaltbarer Interferenzfilter ist soweit ich weiß bis auf weiteres technisch nicht möglich, die einzige Möglichkeit in diese Richtung wäre eventuell ein LASER Projektor mit 6 Grundfarben wobei auch das sehr schwer zu realisieren wäre.



> 7.) Widersprichst du dir nicht auch hier selbst ein bisschen? Jedenfalls finde ich es echt schwierig den Input Lag in Tests nachzuverfolgen. Z.B. zum W1070 die, die man findet sagen so um die 40-80ms aber ohne Erwähnung mit welchen Einstellungen (auch kein Vergleich mit/ohne Bildverbesserungen) und teilweise wird auch mit einem Notebook LCD als Referenz verglichen also .....


 
Der W1070 hat laut PCGH einen Inputlag von lediglich 23ms; das ist kein Spitzenwert aber auch nicht schlecht, auch nicht im Vergleich zu PC Monitoren und auch absolut Spieletauglich, bei 60Hz ist das ja nur wenig mehr als 1 Frame. Tatsächlich gibt es aber (mittlerweile!) insbesondere beim Heimkinobeamern, ähnlich wie bei TVs, viele Schwarze Schafe, die durch "Bildverbesserungsverfahren" teils einen geradezu katastrophalen Inputlag von über 100ms aufweisen; das habe ich etwas unterschätzt als ich den Guide erstellt habe was die Ursache für dies Unstimmigkeit ist.



> 8.) Vergisst du da nicht, dass man Adapter verwenden kann? DP-HDMI ist doch ohne weiteres möglich.


 
Wenn dann braucht man oft aktive Adapter, DP ist nicht uneingeschränkt abwärtskompatibel sondern besitzt nur einen Kompatibilitätsmodus, der bei einigen Grafikkarten nicht oder zumindest nicht im >2-Schirm Betrieb verfügbar ist aber prinzipiell kann das natürlich eine Möglichkeit sein. Es gibt ja mittlerweile sogar Splitter mit denen man mehrere Beamer an einen einzigen DP 1.2 hängen könnte.



> 9.) Unschwer zu erkennen, befasse ich mich grade damit, und überlege ob es denn mittlerweile eine für mich passende Kombination gibt. Wenn das aber nicht über HDMI machbar ist sehe ich mit einem Beamer schwarz, daher auch die Frage: kann man Beamer auch senkrecht anbringen? Und dann z.B. 3x nen Optoma HD600X-LX DLP mit (3x800)x1280 laufen lassen?


 
Selbstverständlich ist das möglich, insbesondere in Spielen muss aber gegebenenfalls der Grafiktreiber mitmachen. Bei den aktuellen Radeons sollte es keine Probleme geben, bei nVidia bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Viele Vollbildprogramme und insbesondere Spiele könnten mit der exotischen 2400x1280er Auflösung (15:8) Probleme bekommen. Diese Probleme könnte man eventuell Grafiktreiberseitig umschiffen, etwa indem man das Bildformat auf ein 16:9 Format "zurechtstutzt" und dies gegebenenfalls optisch ausgleicht aber ausprobiert hab ich das noch nicht.



> 10.) Und hast du Erfahrungen wie 3D Vision mit so was läuft? Akzeptiert das die zusammengeschusterte Verbindung über HDMI? Oder braucht man 3DTV Play?


 
Soweit ich weiß sollte die "zusammengschusterte" 120Hz-HDMI + 3D Vision Brillen durchaus funktionieren aber garantieren kann ich dir das nicht, insbesondere nicht wenn drei Beamer verwendet werden sollen.

Wenn ein Beamer sequentielles 120Hz unterstützt sollte er sich prinzipiell über HDMI wie ein normaler (DVI-) 120Hz Monitor ansteuern lassen, ein HD-Ready Beamer eventuell sogar über einen DVI Adapter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn dann braucht man oft aktive Adapter, DP ist nicht uneingeschränkt abwärtskompatibel sondern besitzt nur einen Kompatibilitätsmodus, der bei einigen Grafikkarten nicht oder zumindest nicht im >2-Schirm Betrieb verfügbar ist aber prinzipiell kann das natürlich eine Möglichkeit sein. Es gibt ja mittlerweile sogar Splitter mit denen man mehrere Beamer an einen einzigen DP 1.2 hängen könnte.



Afaik gibt es zwischen DP und HDMI überhaupt keine Kompatibilität, es sind nur viele Geräte dazu in der Lage, beide Signale an der gleichen Buchse zu verarbeiten/generieren.


----------



## dinovom (2. Juni 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> 3.) Der W1070 kann laut Hersteller und diversen User-berichten via HDMI (1.3/1.4) wie ein 120 Hz Monitor angesteuert werden. Wie die Signalverarbeitung genau funktioniert und ob man diesen Modus ohne weiteres nutzen kann ist mir nicht bekannt.


Naja, woran ich dachte: Entweder doch den nötigen Pixeltakt (285Mhz bei meinem Monitor) über HDMI ansteuern (praktisch per OC) - nötig dafür ist eig. nur z.B. ne GTX 5XX/6XX bzw. Radeon 7k und entsprechend hohe Transmitter im Beamer (hatte Hübie ja schon bewiesen). Oder es wird über 2 HDMI Anschlüsse geregelt, ich hab nachher noch von anderen Modellen gelesen, die entsprechend vorgehen. Also jedes überträgt das jeweils versetzte Bild mit 1080p60. Aber dazu liest man bei dem Modell nichts (also auch keine Userkommentare, dass 2 HDMI Anschlüsse nötig sind).



Superwip schrieb:


> 5.) Über die (angebliche) 144Hz Fähigkeit des W1070 gibt es soweit ich weiß nur Gerüchte (...)


Es sind wohl mehr als Gerüchte, dazu hab ich einiges gelesen. Z.B. funktionieren auch def. 144Hz Brillen Link. Das wäre eben ein Punkt, den du oben ergänzen könntest.



Superwip schrieb:


> 9.) Selbstverständlich ist das möglich, insbesondere in Spielen muss aber gegebenenfalls der Grafiktreiber mitmachen. Bei den aktuellen Radeons sollte es keine Probleme geben, bei nVidia bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> 
> Viele Vollbildprogramme und insbesondere Spiele könnten mit der exotischen 2400x1280er Auflösung (15:8) Probleme bekommen. Diese Probleme könnte man eventuell Grafiktreiberseitig umschiffen, etwa indem man das Bildformat auf ein 16:9 Format "zurechtstutzt" und dies gegebenenfalls optisch ausgleicht aber


Mit Nvidia/in 2D sehe ich da keine Probleme. Aber gerade die Sache in Spielen ist, was mir eben zu denken gibt. 



Superwip schrieb:


> 10.) Soweit ich weiß sollte die "zusammengschusterte" 120Hz-HDMI + 3D Vision Brillen durchaus funktionieren aber garantieren kann ich dir das nicht, insbesondere nicht wenn drei Beamer verwendet werden sollen.
> 
> Wenn ein Beamer sequentielles 120Hz unterstützt sollte er sich prinzipiell über HDMI wie ein normaler (DVI-) 120Hz Monitor ansteuern lassen, ein HD-Ready Beamer eventuell sogar über einen DVI Adapter.



Ich denke ich werde da mal wo anders nachfragen, ich hab schon von welchen gelesen die an sich Tripple-Beamer/Monitor Setups für 3D Surround haben. Z.B. im geforce forum, 3D Vision Blog forum (vl. auch andren wie avsforum), aber k.A. ob da jemand so was exotisches am laufen und ausgiebig getestet also mehr als nur probiert hat.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Antworten und sollte ich neue Infos haben werde ich auch hier berichten.

@ruyven_macaran Superwip hat das schon ziemlich gut erklärt, selbst wiki spukt das aus: DisplayPort



> DisplayPort 1.1 erlaubt Kompatibilität zu DVI und HDMI, so dass ein Anschluss über preisgünstige Adapter möglich ist, die nur noch eine *Anpassung der elektrischen Signalisierungsebene* von TMDS auf LVDS vornehmen müssen. [4] Dies erreichen die Grafikchiphersteller Intel, AMD und Nvidia mit einem Trick, der *bereits auf der Grafikkarte ansetzt* und nicht erst hinter dem eigentlichen Ausgang: Erkennt die Grafikkarte, dass es sich bei dem angeschlossenen Gerät um ein Modell mit DisplayPort handelt, werden die Signale auch in diesem Format ausgegeben. Wird hingegen z. B. ein Adapter auf HDMI verwendet, so signalisiert dies der Karte, intern das HDMI-Protokoll umzuschalten. Die Anpassung der unterschiedlichen Signalpegel und Impedanzen der Signalisierungsverfahren LVDS (DisplayPort) und TMDS (DVI/HDMI) auf elektrischer Ebene erfolgt dann im nachgeschalteten Impedanzwandler/Level-Shifter, der die Signalflanken unverändert durchleitet, jedoch Signalpegel und Impedanz an die Zielschnittstelle anpasst. * Diese Unterstützung ist jedoch optional*, so dass die Unterstützung der einzelnen Anschlüsse vom Hersteller abhängig ist. Auch Dual-Link DVI und analoges VGA kann man anschließen, benötigt in diesen Fällen aber aktive Adapter, die sich gegenüber dem bildgebenden Gerät als Signalsenke (Monitor) und gegenüber dem bildempfangenden Gerät als Signalquelle ausgeben.


----------



## Superwip (2. Juni 2013)

> Naja, woran ich dachte: Entweder doch den nötigen Pixeltakt (285Mhz bei meinem Monitor) über HDMI ansteuern (praktisch per OC) - nötig dafür ist eig. nur z.B. ne GTX 5XX/6XX bzw. Radeon 7k und entsprechend hohe Transmitter im Beamer (hatte Hübie ja schon bewiesen). Oder es wird über 2 HDMI Anschlüsse geregelt, ich hab nachher noch von anderen Modellen gelesen, die entsprechend vorgehen. Also jedes überträgt das jeweils versetzte Bild mit 1080p60. Aber dazu liest man bei dem Modell nichts (also auch keine Userkommentare, dass 2 HDMI Anschlüsse nötig sind).


 
Der BenQ W1070 kann über EINEN HDMI einfach mit 120Hz angesteuert werden, das ist ein mit HDMI 1.3/1.4 (aber nicht mit 1.0/1.1/1.2!) durchaus vorgesehener Betriebsmodus.

Mit HDMI 1.3 wurde ein optionaler Modus eingeführt indem die doppelte Übertragungsfrequenz erreicht wird mit dem HDMI die Bandbreite von Dual Link DVI erreichen kann. Der sequentielle 120Hz Modus wurde im HDMI Standard nie definiert aber auch nie explizit ausgeschlossen; der Beamer sollte sich wie ein normaler (Dual Link DVI-) 120Hz Monitor ansteuern lassen; ich denke nicht das überhaupt irgendwelche "Hacks" erforderlich sind. Ausschließen kann ich das aber derzeit auch nicht.



> Es sind wohl mehr als Gerüchte, dazu hab ich einiges gelesen. Z.B. funktionieren auch def. 144Hz Brillen Link. Das wäre eben ein Punkt, den du oben ergänzen könntest.


 
Das 144Hz Brillen funktionieren bedeutet noch lange nicht das der Beamer mit 144Hz läuft denn die Brillen sind ja nach 120Hz abwärtskompatibel. In dem Link wird auch explizit erwähnt das der Beamer nicht oder nicht einfach mit 144Hz angesteuert werden kann, der Modus kann demnach -wenn überhaupt- nur im 3D Blu-Ray Framepacking-3D Modus mit 24Hz genutzt werden.



> Mit Nvidia/in 2D sehe ich da keine Probleme. Aber gerade die Sache in Spielen ist, was mir eben zu denken gibt.


 
Mit "irgendwelchen" Softwaretricks sollte man das schon hinbiegen können...

Das größte Problem dürfte, wie gesagt, das unübliche Bildformat sein.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey Superwip. Toller Thread. 

Was sagst du zu dem Beamer hier. Macht doch einen besseren Eindruck als der Benq W1070 oder? 
http://www.amazon.de/INFOCUS-IN3118...1978&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=INFOCUS+IN1112+DLP

MfG


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2013)

Ich würde ihn auf gleichem Niveau einreihen, er hat den selben DLP Chip (DC3 Full-HD) und ist technisch auch sonst sehr ähnlich. Er hat aber kein Lens Shift und kann nicht mit DLP-3D Shutterbrillen synchronisieren, außerdem ist er etwas teurer und schwerer.

Einen wirklich seriösen Test im Bezug auf die effektive Bildqualität, Lautstärke usw. kenne ich auch nicht.

Ein sehr interessantes neues Modell ist auch der Epson EH-TW5200, ein 120Hz 3LCD Beamer für unter 900€. Aufgrund seiner besseren Optik behalte ich dennoch die Empfehlung für den EH-TW3200.

Die Beamerempfehlungen sind natürlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt und die empfohlenen Beamer sind sicher nicht für jede Situation die besten in der Preisklasse um das an dieser Stelle nochmal zu betonen.


----------



## soth (21. Juni 2014)

So, jetzt bin ich auch einmal dazu gekommen den Thread zu lesen, bzw. ich habe mir daraus eine pdf gemacht und ein bisschen korrigiert 

Zunächst einmal danke für die ganze Arbeit, ein paar Anmerkungen/Fragen habe ich aber auch noch:
Zuerst einmal ein bisschen was zur Rechtschreibung  Es heißt Budge*t*, inte*r*essant, pro*f*essionell, para*ll*e*l* und proj*i*zieren.

Bei LASER Projektoren- der "heilige Gral"? verlinkst du auf den Redray... du willst nach meinem Verständnis auf den Beamer verlinken!? Der Name Redray steht allerdings für das Abspielgerät von Red.

In der FAQ bei Was ist das ideale Verhältniss von Leinwandgröße zu Sitzabstand?; Sollte das nicht eher 2,35:1 heißen!?

Bei Heimkino und PC/Präsentationsgeräte, wenn du von der Heimkinonorm sprichst könnte man vielleicht noch 23,976fps ergänzen.

Bei den Farben, bzw. bei der Farbtiefe bin ich etwas verwirrt. Ich kenne den Alphakanal als "Kanal" für Transparenzinformationen... und sollten es bei 8/32 Bit-Farbtiefe (nennt man das wirklich so?) nicht mehr als 2^8 Grundfarben sein?


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Korrekturen!



> Bei LASER Projektoren- der "heilige Gral"? verlinkst du auf den Redray... du willst nach meinem Verständnis auf den Beamer verlinken!? Der Name Redray steht allerdings für das Abspielgerät von Red.


Vor langer Zeit beinhaltete dieser Link einmal eine Ankündigung des Redray-Projektors der mittlerweile wohl leider aufgegeben wurde. Redray ist seit dem allerdings wohl eine allgemeine Marke von RED für Wiedergabegeräte einschließlich Player. Der Link ist dadurch allerdings natürlich wohl sinnlos geworden.



> In der FAQ bei Was ist das ideale Verhältniss von Leinwandgröße zu Sitzabstand?; Sollte das nicht eher 2,35:1 heißen!?


Hm...

Das ist eine durchaus gute Frage. Die Breite des Bildformats von Kinofilmen ist tatsächlich nicht einheitlich.

Beispiele für verbreitete Breitbild-Kinoformate:

Technirama: 2,26:1
Techniscope: 2,33:1
CinemaScope magnet-Tonspur: 2,55:1
CinemaScope optische Tonspur: 2,35:1
CinemaScope nativ, ohne Tonspur: 2,66:1
DCI CinemaScope/moderne optische Tonspur: 2,39:1 oder 2,4:1
DCI nativ: 1,9:1 (2048x1080 2k oder 4096x2160 4k)

Na ja... im Schnitt jedenfalls tatsächlich breiter als 2,25:1. Wobei 2,4:1 bei aktuellen Filmen wohl am verbreitetsten ist, das ändert sich aber von Zeit zu Zeit. 

Aber das ist nur der halbe Fehler.

Die THX-Norm geht tatsächlich von einem horizontalen Betrachtungswinkel von 40° aus, also Sitzabstand=Bildbreite/(2*sintan(20°))~Bildbreite*1,373. Der bisherige Wert Bildbreite*1,3 ist also falsch.

Meine Werte für 16:9 stimmen dann auch nicht, denn das Verhältnis von Diagonale zu Bildbreite bei 16:9 ist ja ~1,14735:1 was zu einem Diagonale:Sitzabstand Verhältnis von 8/(sqrt(337)*sin(20°)) also ~Sitzabstand=Diagonale*1,197 führt. Hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder irgendwo falsch. Und ich hoffe der SMPTE-Wert stimmt, den hab ich auch irgendwo abgeschrieben, ich muss noch mal in der Original-Norm nachlesen.



> Bei Heimkino und PC/Präsentationsgeräte, wenn du von der Heimkinonorm sprichst könnte man vielleicht noch 23,976fps ergänzen.


Ja, da hast du wohl recht auch wenn auch viele Office Projektoren, insbesondere mit DLP-Chipsätzen wohl sehr flexibel bei der Bildwiederholrate sind. Die haben oft auch schon 120Hz unterstützt bevor es "in" war...



> Bei den Farben, bzw. bei der Farbtiefe bin ich etwas verwirrt. Ich kenne den Alphakanal als "Kanal" für Transparenzinformationen... und sollten es bei 8/32 Bit-Farbtiefe (nennt man das wirklich so?) nicht mehr als 2^8 Grundfarben sein?


Der Alphakanal wird bei der Ansteuerung eines Bildschirms bzw. Projektors für Farbübergreifende Helligkeitsinformationen verwendet, Transparenzinformationen sind hier naheliegenderweise nicht sinnvoll. Man spricht jedoch auch hier von einem Alphakanal. Die Ansteuerung mit Alphakanal hat sich allerdings nicht durchgesetzt, insbesondere bei digitalen Projektoren, daher ist es natürlich fraglich ob die Beschreibung überhaupt sinnvoll ist.


----------



## soth (21. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist eine durchaus gute Frage. Die Breite des Bildformats von Kinofilmen ist tatsächlich nicht einheitlich.


Leider... die meisten Filme liegen aber afaik in 2:35:1 oder 2,4:1 vor (die langen Namen der Kinoformate sind so unhandlich ), deshalb mein Einwurf mit 2,35:1. 
Der Vorschlag bezüglich 23,976fps (bzw. 24000/1001) kam übrigens auch daher, dass afaik die allermeisten Filme (und Serien) mit dieser Bildwiederholrate auf den Scheiben landen.


Superwip schrieb:


> Die THX-Norm geht tatsächlich von einem horizontalen Betrachtungswinkel  von 40° aus, also Sitzabstand=Bildbreite/(2*sin(20°))~Bildbreite*1,462.  Der bisherige Wert Bildbreite*1,3 ist also falsch.


Meinst du nicht Tangens? Weil halbe Bildbreite = Gegenkathete und Sitzabstand = Ankathete... Dann käme man ungefähr auf Sitzabstand = Bildbreite*1,373.


Superwip schrieb:


> Der Alphakanal wird bei der Ansteuerung eines Bildschirms bzw.  Projektors für Farbübergreifende Helligkeitsinformationen verwendet,  Transparenzinformationen sind hier naheliegenderweise nicht sinnvoll.  Man spricht jedoch auch hier von einem Alphakanal. Die Ansteuerung mit  Alphakanal hat sich allerdings nicht durchgesetzt, insbesondere bei  digitalen Projektoren, daher ist es natürlich fraglich ob die  Beschreibung überhaupt sinnvoll ist.


Also handelt es sich in diesem Zusammenhang um einen anderen Alphakanal, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Superwip (22. Juni 2014)

> die meisten Filme liegen aber afaik in 2:35:1 oder 2,4:1 vor


Kommt darauf an aus welcher Epoche... Interessant ist auch das gegen Ende des analogen Zeitalters (auch heute ist das noch gängige Praxis wenn analog gefilmt wird) Filme meist nativ in 2,66:1 aufgenommen wurden, erst bei der Nachbearbeitung wurde bzw. wird dann etwas Rand weggeschnitten und durch die Tonspur ersetzt. Das kann dazu führen das es verschieden breite Versionen gibt wobei die breiteste in der Regel zu bevorzugen ist.



> Meinst du nicht Tangens? Weil halbe Bildbreite = Gegenkathete und  Sitzabstand = Ankathete... Dann käme man ungefähr auf Sitzabstand =  Bildbreite*1,373.


Hast recht. Also Sitzabstand=Bildbreite/(2*tan(20°))~Bildbreite*1,373 und Sitzabstand=Diagonale*1,197

Womit wir wieder näher an den falschen Originalwerten wären.


----------



## GarrettThief (19. September 2014)

Hey,

danke für den Guide, ist aufjedenfall hilfreich!
Allerdings finde ich die Sektion in der Beamer vorgeschlagen werden nicht so sinnvol, denn das müsste man dann schon immer wieder updaten


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2014)

Ich warte noch bis die auf der IFA vorgestellten Beamer halbwegs verfügbar sind. Da sind ja einige schicke Modelle dabei.


----------



## Tischi89 (26. September 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich warte noch bis die auf der IFA vorgestellten Beamer halbwegs verfügbar sind. Da sind ja einige schicke Modelle dabei.


 

mhh das wär echt nice...ich plane mir einen fullhd beamer mit lens shift in der preisklasse 600 bis 1000 euro zuzulegen!


----------



## Superwip (27. September 2014)

Viel Auswahl hast du da nicht. Ich würde sagen du solltest dir mal den BenQ W1300 und den guten alten Epson EH-TW3200 ansehen sowie eventuell den BenQ W1070+.


----------



## Tischi89 (27. September 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Viel Auswahl hast du da nicht. Ich würde sagen du solltest dir mal den BenQ W1300 und den guten alten Epson EH-TW3200 ansehen sowie eventuell den BenQ W1070+.


 
also bei den Benqs bin ich mir sehr unschlüssig weil immer gesagt wird das sie sehr laut sind...trifft das bei den beiden modellen auch zu?
desweiteren hat der W1070 nen DLP Projektionssystem...LCD würde ich bevorzugen..
Im Moment schiele ich tatsächlich sehr auf den EH-TW3200.

Kommt den eventl. iwas in dieser Preisklasse bald neu heraus was es wert wäre zu kaufen?


----------



## Superwip (28. September 2014)

Mit dem EH-TW3200 machst du sicher nichts falsch. Ein solider, guter Heimkinoprojektor. Er ist aber auch nicht mehr der jüngste und es fehlen einige "moderne" Features wie etwa 120Hz/3D. "Laut" ist jedenfalls immer relativ, was zu laut ist und war man dagegen tun kann hängt von den speziellen Gegebenheiten der Installation ab.


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (10. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,
Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung wenn ich mein anliegen hier poste.
Ich plane mir einen Beamer anzuschaffen. Er soll ein Bild mit einer Breite von ca 2,5m projezieren. 
Jedoch habe ich leider keine Ahnung, wieviel Abstand ich zur Wand bei einem normalen Beamer brauche?
Es stellt sich die Frage zwischen einem normalen Beamer und einem Kurzdistanz-Beamer, da ich nur begrenzt Platz habe, der Abstand zwischen Wand und Sofa aber etwa 4m beträgt.
Ich hatte an diesen Beamer gedacht:
BenQ TH681 Full HD 3D DLP-Projektor (144Hz Triple Flash, 1920x1080 Pixel, Kontrast 13.000:1, 3000 ANSI Lumen, HDMI, 1,3x Zoom) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.
mfg


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juni 2015)

Durch reinen zufall bin ich nun stolzer besitzer mehrerer 3D Beamer, dieser arbeitet mit Shuttertechnik
da 3D Beamer neuland sind für mich ein paar fragen 
 Wie verhaelt sich das mit dem Sitzabstand, im moment hab ich ne 2.50-3.00m Leinwand und der Sitzabstand ist 4.50m. Kann ich das so belassen ? 
Der Beamer ist nen FullHD beamer mit 1920*1080@120hz und er hat auch nur eine Optik und schmeist 4500Ansi Lumen ob im 3D Modus weis ich allerdings nicht, sitzt ne 350W MHD drinne und die Optik ist Riesig.
Sind auf jeden fall keine Billig Teile sondern High End Profi Geraete die eigentlich weniger für den Heimgebrauch gedacht sind, machen mir eher den eindruck als waeren sie aus nem Kino oder ner Forschungsabteilung.
Was für Shutterbrillen sollte ich mir kaufen ? Wichtig ist mir das ich die dinger auch mal 6-7 Stunden am stück tragen kann ohne das sie unangenehm drücken. 

Und mal Blöd gefragt, was könnte man den noch lustiges mit dem Teil machen wenn man mehrere hat ? Sowas wie nen Curved Display ?


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2015)

Was für Modelle sind es denn?


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich vermute du wirst die nicht kennen, man findet nur unheimlich wenig Infos zu den Grundgeraeten und zu den modifizierten  gibts garkeine Infos auser beim Hersteller direkt da die dinger speziel umgerüstet wurden für die TU-Graz und das Frauenhofer Institut IGD 
Paar Eckdaten : 
Digital-Image Cube3D² ist das Grundgeraet, besteht aus Technik von ProjectionDesign/Barco die zusammen mit Digital Image stark modifiziert wurde.
Singel DLP, Single Optik, Aktiv Stereo 3D, FullHD 1920*1080@120HZ, 3500Ansi Lumen ( durch irgend ne spezialtechnik ohne verlust in 3D ) zur Linse kann ich nur wenig sagen.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2015)

Interessant... Damit könnte man sicher einiges machen.

Hast du ein ordentliches Datenblatt? Haben die Teile Lens Shift? Prinzipiell sollte es möglich sein damit ein ordentliches Multi-Beamer Setup zu basteln. Ob mit gebogener Leinwand sei dahingestellt. Das kommt immer darauf an wie stark gebogen da es sich mit der Schärfezone des Beamers ausgehen muss da du sonst das ein Problem mit der Bildfeldwölbung bekommst und nicht jeden Bereich der Leinwand gleichzeitig scharf stellen kannst. Das könnte man nur mit einer speziellen Korrekturoptik ausgleichen aber das ist wenig praktikabel.

Den Sitzabstand würde ich in deinem Fall etwas reduzieren bzw. die Leinwand breiter machen. Alternativ kannst du ja auch ein 2-Beamer Setup mit entsprechend breiterer Leinwand basteln...


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2015)

Eins vorneweg, bitte haltet mich jetzt nicht für nen Spinner oder Dummschwaetzer, das was jetzt kommt ist für mich genauso unglaubwürdig wenn ich das in nem Forum lesen würde. 
Die Teile haben Lensshift, und dinge wovon ich teilweise nur getraeumt habe ( wie z.b Antialiasing und das auch noch in einer Qualitaet ) 3D Polarisationstechnik mit 2 Beamern, ohne Polfilter, ohne Spezialleinwand, ohne Speziele steuerung in FullHD@120hz pro Auge, voll RealD kompatibel dank 2 DVI Anschlüsse pro Projektor. Und ohne einstellarbeiten, man richtet die Projektoren bestmöglich aus, drückt nen knopf, 20Minuten spaeter ist alles eingestellt .  Clusterfaehig für Powerwalls ( bis zu 254 Beamer steuerbar ) oder für CAVE´s, EdgeBlend Steuerung im Beamer eingebaut, Schnittstelle für 2 Speziele Kameras zur Automatischen Bild Kalibierung bei Multibeamer Setups, oder als Schnittstelle für 2 Infrarotkameras für das Trackingsystem bei Powerwalls und CAVE oder 3D Konstruktionseinrichtungen. Ich könnt jetzt noch ewig weitermachen. 

Lange rede sinn kurz, das sind Projektoren aus dem Bereich Forschung und Entwicklung die einen Neupreis von 43000€ haben das Stück, in dennen steckt Technik die es sonst so nirgends gibt da das ding ne komplett Neuentwicklung / Erfindung  und vor einiger zeit einige Inovationspreise angeraeumt hat und nur 2 Firmen das Patent halten, Barco alias ProjectDesign und Digital-Image 

In den teilen steckt gewaltig Power, allein die Tatsache das es ein DualCPU System ist das 2 Engines paralel arbeiten laesst und dank speziel entwickelten "X-BAR" so 2 DLP Engines ein einziges DMD ansteuern, so kommen dann maximal 1920*1080 Raus bei Theoretischen 177Hz und Power ohne ende, dazu gibts nen hochleistungs 4 Segment Farbrad das mit 6 Facher Geschwindigkeit sich dreht, und dabei flüsterleise ist, so wie der Beamer auch, 23db mit ner 350W VIDI Lampe, 24/7 geeignet.  

Ohne übertreiben zu wollen, ich habe noch nie so ein dermassend scharfes Kontrastreiches Farbpraechtiges Bild gesehen wie von diesem Beamer, keiner meiner Monitore kommt da mit selbst bei Tageslicht nicht, der Beamer macht Helligkeitsabstufungen die sieht man auf meinem Monitor nichtmal  Und ich hab nichtmal ne Leinwand....


----------



## Deimos (21. Juli 2015)

Das, was ich davon überhaupt verstehe, tönt sehr interessant.  Kannst du in einem geeigneten Thread mal ein paar Bilder einstellen?


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2015)

Siehe Heimkino Bilder Thread, da hab ich ein Bild von 2 Geöffneten Cube3D² Projektoren gepostet.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn du keine Leinwand hast kauf dir eine


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2015)

Da komm ich noch auf euch zurück, ich brauch ohnehin mehrere Leinwaende bei meinem Arbeitsplatz will ich die Monitore entsorgen und gegen ne Leinwand tauschen, und zum Zocken würd ich mir gerne ne kleine Cave bauen mit 3 Leinwaenden die sich von der Decke runterziehen lassen bei Bedarf, wobei eine Leinwand davon auch für das Heimkino dienen soll. 

Was 3D Technik angeht, was würdet ihr den vorziehen im anbetracht dessen das ich die meisten Nachteile bei Polarisation nicht haben werde und das die Bildwiederholrate bei mir quasi nur durchs Kabel Limitiert wird. Ich kann mich da echt schwer entscheiden, das blöde ist das ich nicht mal eben ausprobieren kann, bau ich einen Beamer auf Polarisation um, funzt das mit dem Shutter nicht mehr wobei ich da ohnehin nen Externen Emitter braeuchte.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2015)

Ich würde im Sinne des Erfinders auf jeden Fall die Polfilter Technik nutzen.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2015)

Dazu Tendier ich eigentlich auch, so muss ich nichts an den Beamern rumbauen sondern muss lediglich ne andere Firmware draufspielen und mir ne art "Terminator" bauen für die Netzwerkgeschichte.  Die andere sache ist allerdings, ich hab 24 voll Funktionsfaehige Cube3D² also ich grunde könnt ich mir beides bauen nur würde das sinn machen ? Manch 3D TV kann ja auch beides, wie siehts da mit den Filmen aus, können die beides oder worauf sind die ausgelegt  ? 3D ist halt wirklich absolutes Neuland für mich.
Also eigentlich ist diese ganze Highend Beamer geschichte Neuland für mich, für mich war schon mein 8 jahre alter NEC schon recht gut und ich hab mir eingebildet er sei wirklich Tageslichttauglich mit 2500Lumen laut Hersteller, mittlerweile is mir das ding nich mal mehr 5€ wert 

Apropo Lumen, was ich auch nen super Feature finde, die Lampe ist Dimmbar  Ich kann sie von 200W in 50W schritten bis hoch auf 350W stellen. 
Und was die Lampen angehen, die kosten grad mal 80€ weil die Leuchteinheit austauschbar ist und man so nicht das komplette Lampengehaeuse kaufen muss was dann 600€ kosten würde.   
Was hat das eigentlich mit den Vidi lampen auf sich, kann das sein das die nicht so heiß werden wie ne normale Lampe ?


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn du zu viele von den Dingern hast kannst du mir ja einen abgeben 

"Beides" zu machen ist jedenfalls unsinnig. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe haben die Geräte zwei unabhängige DLP Engines, eine für das linke und eine für das rechte Auge die mit jeweils unterschiedlich polarisiertem Licht arbeiten. Vermutlich wird ein Wiregrid oder etwas in der Art genutzt um die beiden unterschiedlich polarisierten Lichtsorten "aufzuteilen".

Damit sind die Geräte freilich für den Polfilter 3D Betrieb geschaffen, sie anders zu nutzen wäre unsinnig. Polfilter 3D hat eben den Vorteil das die Brillen viel billiger sind. Der einzige echte Vorteil der Shuttertechnik ist wohl das man seinen Kopf zur Seite legen kann ohne das man Ghosting bekommt ^^

 Wenn du eine Leinwand kaufst nimm auf jeden Fall eine polfiltertaugliche.

Die Vidi UHP Lampen sind ganz normale HCI Beamerlampen von Philips wobei das "Vidi" für eine Farboptimierung steht. Wenn sie nicht so heiß werden liegt das vermutlich an einer guten Kühlung.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juli 2015)

Korrekt du hast es richtig verstanden, es arbeiten zwei DLP Engines für jedes Auge eine, was aber nicht stimmt das ein Passives Element genutzt wird, es gibt keinerlei Polfilter darum gibts auch kein Helligkeitsverlust bei der Technik und deswege brauchs keine Silberleinwand. Das wird irgendwie von dem neu hinzugefügten Prozessor gesteuert, der vereint mittels dieser neu erfundenen "X-BAR" die beiden DLP Engines mit dem DMD. Man kann auf jeden fall jede DLP Engine auch einzeln ansteuern da merkt man dann das kein Filter vorhanden ist, in dieser "X-BAR" sind Prozessoren drinn welche das Bild nochmals bearbeiten bevor es letzendlich in den DMD reingeht.  Was auch nicht stimmt das sie nur für den Polfilter Betrieb geschaffen wurden, sie können beides von Haus aus, der grund warum das meine nicht können liegt daran das ich keine Standalone Version hab, und im Clusterbetrieb der Interne Emitter deaktiviert wird.
Kann schon passieren das sich bald mal der ein oder andere Projektor in den Marktplatz verirrt


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2015)

Ich denke nicht das der Beamer einen klassischen Polfilter enthält sondern eher einen "Polarisationsstrahlteiler" in Form eines Wiregrid-Spiegels der Licht einer Polarisationsrichtung durchlässt und das der anderen Polarisationsrichtung reflektiert. Man kann die Polarisationsrichtung von Licht ja nicht umrechnen 

Möglicherweise arbeiten die beiden Lichtwege im 2D Betrieb einfach zusammen indem die beiden DMDs das selbe Bild anzeigen. Das würde die im 2D und 3D Betrieb identische Helligkeit erklären. Ansonsten könnte es sein das der Strahlteiler im 2D Betrieb mechanisch aus dem Lichtweg geklappt wird.

Ich muss dich auch warnen: Ich bezweifle stark das die Leinwand egal ist! Mit einer Polfiltertauglichen Leinwand wirst du sicher bessere Ergebnisse (weniger Ghosting) erreichen als ohne. Falls du es bis jetzt nur mit weißer Wand probiert hast... Weiße Wände sind in dieser Hinsicht oft besser als so manche nicht auf den Polfilterbetrieb optimierte Profileinwand.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juli 2015)

Ah jetzt weis ich wo der Fehler liegt, du gehst von zwei Lichtwegen aus. Haben sie aber nicht, es gibt nur eine Lampe, die über ein Umlenkspiegel auf das DMD geht und dann durchs Farbrad. Das ist der clou an der sache was die teile einzigartig macht, das was du meinst das hat Barco nachgebaut mit dem F35 das ist die Lowcost Version von meinem der aber eben das Feature nicht hat das man nur eine Lampe und eine Optikeinheit hat dafür gabs nicht die Lizenz für Barco sondern lediglich für das X-BAR System die eben auch das ermöglicht. Oder der AS3D das ist nochmal ne aehnliche version extra für Mobile CAVE Systeme und Aktive Stereo Systeme. 

Wenn du willst kann ich dir mal details zeigen, einen hab ich naemlich mal komplett zerlegt und nach und nach wieder aufgebaut um die Funktionsweise zu lernen damit ich die Teile überhaupt benutzen kann, die ham naemlich kein Einschalter und keinerlei Steuerungsoptionen am Beamer direkt.


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2015)

Nein das kann schon mit einem Lichtweg funktionieren so wie ich das meine...


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juli 2015)

Ahh du gehst von aus das im Lichtweg nochwas verbaut wurde was dann mechanisch umschaltet. Ich hab den ersten Beamer nur mit einer DLP Engine zum laufen gebracht ohne die komplette Steuerplatine und das Bild ist vollkommen normal, allerdings hab ich dabei auch nur die untere Engine benutzt und die obere erst garnicht getestet, in dem Lichtweg hab ich nicht wirklich irgendwas entdeckt was bei anderen Beamern jetzt anders waere.

Edit : Du gehst auch von 2 DMD´s aus. Die Kiste hat nur ein einziges DMD O_o oder es sind 2 DMD´s auf einem Chip das würde evtl. erklaeren warum das DMD und das Farbrad geaendert wurden und warum das 3 LVDS Leitungen sind

Edit : 2 grad nachgeschaut, es ist wohl nen 2 DMD System, so wird wohl auch die Infitec Dolby 3D möglich gemacht mit dem Beamer. 
Also hab ich 3  3D Techniken zur auswahl ^^


Edit : 3  Superwip ich könnt dich umarmen, du hast mich auf die langersehnte lösung gebracht, ich hab immer gegrübelt warum meine Versionen des Beamer ihren Taktgeber fürs Farbrad entnommen bekommen haben und die Steuerung auf ne externe Platine gelegt die wiederum nen LDVS Bus hat und darein das Taktsignal gibt. Der Beamer startet aber nur mit einem bestimmten Taktsignal an einem bestimmten Pin an dem LDVS Bus, warum die einstellungen vom Farbrad grundlegend wichtig sind, und warum das gaendert wurde. Das ist kein Farbrad das ist ein Dolby Filter Rad, Das Taktsignal ist jenes was normalerweise in nen Dolby Processor reingeht der dann das Taktsignal für das "Filterrad" gibt. Da bei mir die steuerung aber normalerweise komplett intern ist und irgendwie sich ja auch die anderen 23 Beamer Syncronisieren müssen und das gleiche Signal erhalten sollen wurde das so geregelt, das erklaert mir dann auch warum jeder Projektor mit einer bestimmten verzögerung punktgenau gestartet werden muss, diese zeitspanne ist die zeitspanne zwischen dem Takten vom Filterrad, nur so können die anderen Projektoren exakt Syncron arbeiten um an der Heyewall das Bild zu erzeugen, und so wurde es auch möglich ohne Silberleinwand und ohne Shuttertechnik und ohne Filter 3D zu ermöglichen für mehrere Leute aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, denn das ding sieht vor das man auch schraeg draufschaut.  Und es erklaert warum der Beamer 3 LVDS Bussysteme hat die von den Engines zum DMD gehen und zur steuerung, ein LVDS für Links, einer für Rechts, und der dritte fürs Filterrad.

Jetzt ist mir der ganze aufbau sowas von logisch  

Und warum das ganze bei mir mit nur einer Engine funktioniert ist auch leicht zu erklaeren, ich hab naemlich die Engine genommen an jener das Farbrad angeschlossen ist, und diese hat die neuen Steuerdaten fürs Filterrad. 
Und deswegen wohl auch kein Regenbogen effekt, diese extreme Farbbrillianz und sowieso nen Bild wie ich es noch nie von nem Beamer gesehen hab ? Könnte das sein ? 

*Vielen vielen dank Superwip !!!!!

Edit nochmal, grad mal das Handbuch vom Dolby 3D DC100 upgrade Kit für Cinemaprojektoren durchgelesen, dort steht sogar beschrieben was an den Projektoren geaendert werden muss um sie auf Dolby 3D zu upgraden, alle aenderungen kann ich bei meinen kisten finden, nur das mit dem Taktsignal is etwas anders gelöst für den Multiprojektor betrieb, da waren se wohl zu geizig dann für die.

Also nochmal vielen dank


*


----------



## Superwip (23. Juli 2015)

Ich denke nicht das Dolby 3D über ein Filterrad realisiert ist -auch wenn das prinzipiell möglich ist- wenn der Beamer 2 DMDs hat. das wäre irgendwie sinnlos...

Enweder hat er einen starren Farbfilter pro DMD der im Dolby 3D Betrieb entweder automatisch eingeklappt wird oder manuell eingebaut werden muss oder es gibt sogar ein Strahlteilersystem mit dichromatischen Spiegeln. Es kann theoretisch auch sein das er zwei Farbräder verwendet die gleichzeitig auch Dolby 3D Filter sind.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2015)

Also das ist es sehr komisch, es wird jetzt sowieso richtig unglaubwürdig wenn ich erzaehl was ich nun weiß. 
Es ist DEFINITIV die Infitec EX Steuerung die auch bei Dolby 3D zum einsatz kommt, das ist so definitiv weil meine Beamer die Prototypen sind für alle möglichen Barco Projektoren die vor 1-2 jahren auf den Markt gekommen sind. Die haben die AS3D in den Projektoren umgesetzt waerend Infitec die externe Steuerung und Filter liefert, zusammen wurde daraus Dolby 3D
AS3D wurde von Digital-Image mit ProjectionDesign und Infitec am Frauenhofer Institut IGD Darmstadt entwickelt, aus der Technologie wurden von ProjectionDesign die F10 AS3D gebaut sowie der F20 AS3D diese wurden von Digital-Image in Deutschland vermarktet, bis BARCO gekommen ist, seitdem sind alle infos zu AS3D Produkten verschwunden, selbst Digital-Image hat restlos alles gelöscht selbst Firmenintern gibt es kaum mehr aufzeichnungen die verfügbar sind was mir Hr Dr. Ing. Zink der Firmenchef und mitentwickler von AS3D ! selbst gesagt hat. 

Ich hab hier nen stück Zeitgeschichte mit feinstem Hightech der jetzt erst aufn Markt kommt, und es ist kein Wunder das ich behaupte das der Beamer weitaus besser sei als nen Monitor, das ist nen fakt, das ding kann 10000:1 Kontraste machen, powert 4000Ansi Lumen, hat einen 24 + 8 Bit Farbraum und waere damit sogar HDR Tauglich, das DMD ist wohl ein QUAD 0,95" WUXGA DC4     ( Bezeichnung von Digital-Image ) 
Das Farbrad .... ja es ist anders, es ist auch kein RGB Rad,  ich würde am ehsten sagen Cyan, Magenta und Gelb, dafür spricht auch das der Projektor Brilliantcolor hat, achja und es steht auf einer zusatzplatine vom Farbrad folgendes : ProjectionDesign AS3D 

Tja und es ist eben ein INFITEC AS3D / Dolby3D System drinne und warum ich mir da Totsicher drinne bin. Naja ganz einfach weil mir das Housing Signal von AS3D fehlt um die Beamer überhaupt starten zu können, und weil ich nach langen hin und her verraten bekomme wie ich dieses Housing Signal, oder Studiosignal, oder Blackburst Signal erstelle. Bzw haben die Beamer ja die Steuerung drinne, sie wurde nur totgelegt um die externen Steuergeraete zu testen / entwickeln.  So und nun der naechste Knüller, von wegen meine Beamer waeren von der Heyewall .... ich hab einige mal aufgemacht und bis jetzt hab ich 3 verschiedene Versionen gefunden. Und es ist wirklich so ich hab hier einen mit nem Filterrad statt Farbrad, der wird aber nur 3D können, vor mir hab ich zum beispiel grad 2 die haben dieses CMY Farbrad UND sie haben den Infitec Filter direkt im Lampengehaeuse .... 
Und den Beamer den ich die ganze Zeit nutze und auf 2D umgerüstet habe, der hat ..... nen 4 Seg Farbrad 8 Fach Beschleunigt und war ursprünglich für Shuttertechnik mit 3D-Vision. Dann hab ich einen bei dem dachte ich der waere kaputt weil er öfter mal aufblitzt zumindest hab ich das so wahrgenommen, von wegen................... das is DLP-Link. 

Eigentlich sollt man sich ja freuen, aber irgendwie beschaeftigt mich das so das ich seit gestern kein auge mehr zugetan habe sondern die ganze nacht jeden dieser 21 Beamer mal aufgemacht habe um reinzuschauen. 


Entschuldige das ganze Chaos, das ist entstanden weil ich mir immer nen anderen Beamer in die Hand genommen hab und von ausgegangen bin das sind alles die selben und die unterstützen auch alles.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2015)

Für die hohen Kontrastwerte wird es wohl im wesentlichen zwei Ursachen geben: Zum einen das DC4 DMD das wesentlich bessere Kontraste bietet als die DC3 oder DC2+ DMDs die man aus normalen (leistbaren) Heimkinoprojektoren kennt (Flächen des DMD die nicht von den Mikrospiegeln abgedeckt sind sind beim DC4 reduziert und schwarz gefärbt sodass sie kein Störlicht diffus reflektieren) zudem könnte es sein das der Lichtweg einfach sehr gut auf einen hohen Kontrast optimiert ist. Kontrastverschlechternd wirkt sich bei Beamern ja vor allem auch Streulicht in der Optik aus. Wobei es ja einige interessante neue Ansätze gibt um das Streulicht zu reduzieren (auch in Kameraobjektiven b2w...) die soweit ich weiß noch keinen Weg in kommerzielle Produkte gefunden haben (siehe etwa Ventablack). Bei DLP Beamern im allgemeinen dominiert das Streulicht im Normalfall soweit ich weiß als kontrastverschlechternder Faktor; das gilt wohl auch für LCoS Beamer.

Das ein Farbrad Cyan, Magenta, Gelb ist kommt vor, Vor- und Nachteile im Vergleich zu RGB Farbrädern sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juli 2015)

So nu hab ich Antwort bekommen. 
Ist wie du sagst, das Teil ist optimiert auf Kontrast aber auch auf Hohe Farbtreue was normalerweise wohl sich wohl gegenseitig schneidet, geaendert wurde dafür :
Komplett umrüstung auf VIDI Technik mit  "FusionPlus" das soll wohl die steuerung der Lampe sein
 neue Farbrad Technik mit CMY Farbrad mit höherer Drehzahl und steuerungsignal für die Vidi Lampe 
Neues DMD mit 3 LVDS Kanaelen und angepasste Optik und Linse,
Software vom Projektor wurde umgeschrieben und angepasst an die neuen Bauteile mit ein paar Features, entfernt wurde dafür aber der Webserver, der ist aber zum glück auf bei den anderen erhalten geblieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel sind von den Umbauten, es sind allerdings ein paar Teile entfernt worden damit er nicht Lauffaehig ist, die hab ich wieder hinzugefügt dank der Info eines "Insiders" z.b das Schwingquarz für die Farbrad / Lampensteuerung. So wie er da steht isser voll funktionsfaehig.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2015)

Kontrast und Farbe schneiden sich normalerweise vor allem weil man die Farbkalibration normalerweise durch eine Änderung der Ansteuerung des DMD vornimmt was dessen Kontrastumfang einschränkt. Man kann aber prinzipiell auch die Lampe kalibrieren womit dieser Nachteil wegfällt. Während das bei RGB-LED Lampen einfach ist ist das bei Gasentladungslampen nicht so trivial aber in Grenzen auch möglich, spätestens durch angepasste Farbfilter die auch im Farbrad integriert sein können.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2015)

Hey superwip,  ich möchte mir jetzt auch nen beamer holen. Budget liegt so bei 700 € +- ist i.O..

Zur Auswahl nach langer Recherche habe ich folgende Beamer.:

1.) Optoma HD151X
2.) BenQ W1070+

Ich tendiere auf Grund des besseren zooms, der Lichtausbeute nach Kalibrierung, dem Schwarzwert zu dem Optoma. Der BenQ liegt aber eigentlich fast gleich auf, den würde ich eigentlich wenn dann wegen den Unterhaltskosten(Ersatzlampe günstiger) nehmen allerdings schrecken mich die Infos bezüglich der Staubproblematik ab. Was sagst du, zu welchen würdest du tendieren? Welcher von beiden ist leiser? 

p.s.: Ich möchte den beamer auch mal draußen Nutzen, nicht unbedingt in der Mittagssonne aber am Abend wenn es noch hell ist, deshalb die Suche nach helleren beamer. RGBRGB habe ich wegen dem vermindrten RGB Effekt genommen.

MfG


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2015)

SInd beide sicher nicht schlecht; ich kann aber weder zum möglichen Staubproblem beim W1070+ noch zur Lautstärke oder zu den Schwarzwerten Erfahrungswerte liefern. Der Zoom ist freilich nur von Bedeutung wenn der Beamer in variablen Entfernungen zur Leinwand genutzt wird was bei dir aber anscheinend der Fall ist.

Hersteller Angaben im Bezug auf Helligkeit, Kontrast und Schwarzwert können in der Regel bestenfalls als grober Richtwert dienen.


----------



## dekay55 (10. August 2015)

Hab mal wieder ne Doofe frage, 
Schonmal was von einer 3D Shuttertechnik gehört die mit 3 Beamern funktioniert und die Shuttertechnik nicht auf das Komplette Bild sondern auf die einzelnen RGB Kanaele oder CMY Kanaele abgestimmt ist ?


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2015)

Nein. Ich denke auch das das nicht sehr sinnvoll wäre...


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2015)

Nja die Technik waere wohl in paar jahren reif für den Markt gewesen oder sie kommt noch von einer großen Firma. 

Obs nun glaubst oder nicht, ich hab solch ein System nach vielen hin und her hab ich die bestaetigung bekommen. Auf meinen Beamern bassiert dieses Patent für diese neuartige Shuttertechnik
Patent DE102010037256A1 - Verfahren zur Darstellung von mehreren Bildfolgen - Google Patente


----------



## soth (13. August 2015)

Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass so eine Technik in nächster Zeit auf den Markt kommt. Erstens weil der (Kosten)Aufwand groß ist und ich zweitens auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil erkennen kann.


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2015)

Ich verstehe jetzt wozu das gut sein soll bezweifle aber das diese Technik auf dem Massenmarkt erfolgreich sein kann und das wissen die Hersteller sicher auch. Ich bezweifle insbesondere auch das es einen nennenswerten Nieschenmarkt gibt.


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2015)

Nun der Nieschenmarkt is schon lange da, es gibt einige Systeme die schon darauf bassieren. Der Nutzen liegt einfach darin das 8 Leute aus verschiedenen winkeln auf eine Powerwall schauen können und alle den gleichen 3D Effekt sehen, das gibts meines wissens so nicht auf dem Consumer Markt, eingesetzt wird die Technik schon, Dolby und Sony haben sich die Lizenzen unter den Nagel gerissen was wiederum dazu geführt hat das die Firma "Heyewall GMBH Co Kg" bankrot gegangen ist da diese schlagartig ihre Projektoren nicht mehr einsetzen durfte aufgrund der fehlende Lizenzen ( die Gerichtlichen verfügungen dazu sieht man in den jeweiligen Patenten die von Dolby, Sony, und Barco angemeldet wurden ) Und dieser "Mysteriöse" Mittelsmann war nichts anderes als der Insolvenzverwalter....  

Die Technik wird für den Massenmarkt tauglich sein wenn man es schaft das ganze in einem 3 DLP Projektor umzusetzen, naja ne abwandlung davon gibts aufm Markt von INFITEC ( was Daimler Chrysler ist ) und Dolby welche die lizenzen von Barco hat die wiederum durch die "feindliche" übernahme von ProjectionDesign in Barcos haende "gefallen" sind.  Ist schon witzig das die Technik AS3D 2 Monate aufm Markt war bis dafür gesorgt wurde das sie eingestampft wird. 

Das mit dem Kostenaufwand stimmt, allein die Grundversion von den Custom Beamer kostete ja schon 34000€, ich weis die Objektive kosten Pro stk 4500€ ( aktueller Listenpreis  ) und ich kann mir denken ein DC4 DMD wird auch nicht wirklich billig sein und so nen CMY Farbrad und die ganze Custom Software. 
Und der Aufwand um das System zu betreibern is halt auch recht hoch, so das ich in der tat recht geben muss, in dieser Constellation fürn Consumer Markt nicht Rentabel, wird aber so schon verkauft für CAVE Systeme. 


@Soth nun es geht ja eigentlich nich darum obs aufn Markt kommt, ich hab das System mehrfach bei mir daheim stehen ...


----------



## soth (13. August 2015)

Ich sehe den Vorteil dieser Technik immer noch nicht. Der einzige Grund für die Aufteilung in Grundfarben ist eine bessere Parallelisierbarkeit und damit höhere Rechenleistung.


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2015)

Der Vorteil ist das man mehreren Betrachtern ein jeweils anderes 3D Bild zeigen kann, etwa eines das auf den jeweiligen Blickwinkel angepasst ist, für VR Zeug.

Allerdings sind Beamerbasierende Lösungen für solche VR Lösungen sowieso auf dem Rückzug zugunsten von VR Brillen bzw. AR Brillen. Daher ist der (potenzielle) Markt meiner Meinung nach klein und schrumpfend.


----------



## soth (14. August 2015)

Dafür muss allerdings -nach meinem Verständnis- schlicht und ergreifend die Framerate ausreichend hoch sein. Der Helligkeitsverlust durch die kurze Anzeigedauer kann durch eine höhere Grundhelligkeit ausgeglichen werden.
Eine Aufteilung in Grundfarben ist nur zur schnelleren Verarbeitung der Daten notwendig!?


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2015)

Ja; der Trick ist der das die Grundfarben parallel dargestellt werden sodass die Frames bei gleicher Qualität schneller abgearbeitet werden können. Prinzipiell geht das freilich auch mit einem 3-Chip DLP Beamer aber "handelsübliche" 3-Chip DLP Beamer können nicht entsprechend angesteuert werden.


----------



## dekay55 (15. August 2015)

Die hohe Rechenleistung wurde benötigt da zusaetzlich die Steuerung noch ein Motion Capture System besitzt das unter anderem auch fürs Tracking & Multitouch und für die ansteuerung der Brillen zustaendig ist, deswegen Kommunizieren die Beamer auch jeweils über 3 Netzwerkschnittstellen auf 3 Netzwerkebenen.  Was die Helligkeit angeht, auch hier nutzen die Beamer einzigartige Technik deren Lizenz und Patent nun bei Barco wovon auch Christie als Barco Partner profitiert hat, ursprung vom Patent liegt wieder bei Armin Hopp. Ich muss das Patent raussuchen, es hat irgendwas mit dem Lichtkanal zu tun und mit dem Streulicht innerhalb der Optik das durch Prismen und Diotrische Spiegel teilweise so umgelegt wird das es "mitbenutzt" wird. Deswegen sind meine Beamer auch so Ultrahell obwohl sie nur ne 300W Lampe haben bringen die es auf gut 5000 Ansi Lumen und mehr ( das ist kein Witz ich kann damit 30m weit leuchte, und auf 25M noch Scharf projezieren und zwar ein fast 30m großes Bild mit nur einem Beamer. Hier mal kleines Video allerdings ist der auf 225w gedrosselt weil ich den zu  meinem 2D Heimkino / Zock Beamer umgebaut hab,  mit original ProjectionDesign Gehause ausm Gehausematerial was auch bei der Koenigsegg CCX Karosse verwendet wird    Als kleine Insiderhintergrund Info, hinter der Firma ProjectionDesign steht Eker Design und Koenigsegg ist wie ProjectionDesign ein Markenname von Eker.  Die Beamer wurden zusammen mit den Koenigsegg Autos in ein und der selben "geheimen" Manufaktur gebaut, daher sitzen hier auch die gleichen Teile, das Material von der Karosse der Autos wurde auch für die Beamergehause genutzt. Die Komplette Elektronik von Layout bis bestückte Platine wurde ebenfalls dort gemacht wo auch die Steuergeraete und die Fahrzeugelektronik produziert wird ( in einer eigenen Fertigungsstrasse innerhalb der Manufaktur ) Die Entwicklung und das Design wird in den Büros gemacht wo auch die Koenigsegg entstehen. 
Drum wollte ich zumindest einen Original ausehenden ProjectionDesign Projector im Heimkino haengen haben. 

Hier datt Video, nich wunder warum das so rauscht, das Gehaeuse ist offen und ich haeng am anfang mit der Kamera direkt darunter. Ist übrigens ne billige 50€ Digitalkamera also nich wunder, das bild is bescheiden im gegensatz zu dem was man live sieht. 

Auch unabhaengig ob das Marktfaehig ist, das ja vollkommen egal, ich hab 24 dieser Teile die vollkommen fertig sind und keine Bastelbuden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5rb1TezbWc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2015)

Solche Bilder eignen sich aber nur sehr eingeschränkt für die Bewertung der Helligkeit des Beamers da das was man auf den Bildern als "Helligkeit" zu sehen bekommt freilich immer in hohem Maß von den Kameraeinstellungen (Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO) abhängt...

Hast du vielleicht ein Belichtungsmessgerät? Ist aber sowieso nicht so wichtig...


Noch was zum Thema Hochkontrastbeamer: Christie und Dolby haben jetzt HDR Projektoren entwickelt die einen Kontrast von bis zu 100000:1 erreichen sollen. Gleichzeitig soll im "Dolby Vision Kino" die Maximale Bildhelligkeit verdoppelt werden. Umgesetzt wurde das mit einem hochoptimierten Lichtweg und LASER-Lichtquellen in einem 3-Chip DLP Beamer. Dazu schaffen die Beamer wenns wahr ist 120Hz pro Auge im 3D Betrieb. Beachtlich ist eine hohe Optimierung der Einrichtung der neuen Kinosäle auf die Streulichtreduzierung (Matt Schwarze Wände, Decken, Böden, Sitze). Es gibt einen schönen Artikel darüber im letzten C'T.

Christie Mirage 4KLH 4K 120Hz 3DLP 3D RGB laser projector head | Christie - Audio Visual Solutions

___________
Leider wurde der letzte Teil des Beamerguides übrigens wohl durch einen Forenbug gelöscht. Die Forensoftware scheint Probleme mit so großen Beiträgen zu haben. Glücklicherweise hab ich eine Offline Sicherungskopie aber die Kaufempfehlungen muss ich wohl neu machen, die waren sowieso zum Teil veraltet.


----------



## dekay55 (15. August 2015)

Das ist echt traurig, ich hab die Technologie Traeger für die von dir beschriebenen HDR Beamern, die 120hz pro Auge können meine bereits durch das DC4. Der Prototyp wurde bereits bei ProjectionDesign mit TI und Digital Image Entwickelt, Das ist naemlich der Hier 
Projectiondesign avielo optix review | TechRadar
Und der erste Prototyp von Digital Image und ProjectionDesign 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ermöglicht werden die 120hz durch mehrere Enginges und die sog. X-BAR 
Das Teil hier :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja ISO einstellung der CAM war 100, alles drüber hat sie einfach nur noch überbelichtet.  Messgeraet will ich mir leihen aus nem Gartencenter, die ham so teile um Gewaechshaus Beleuchtung zu prüfen.


----------



## Superwip (16. August 2015)

Na ja das sind doch etwas andere Projektoren für einen anderen Anwendungsbereich mit anderer Umsetzung.

Diese Projection Design Avielo Optix Projektoren sind high-end 1-Chip DLP Beamer für High-End Heimkinos (als Konkurrenz zu 3-Chip Modellen wie der Projectiondesign F85 Serie oder SIM2 Superlumis ) während die Christie Mirage 4KLH Projektoren 3-Chip DPL Kinoprojektoren sind die naturgemäß nochmal um einiges heller (und teurer) sind abgesehen davon das es sich bei den genannten Heimkinomodellen um Full-HD Projektoren handelt, bei den Kinoprojektoren um 4k Projektoren.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Wie ist denn das Spielen über einen Beamer so? 
habe mich das schon lange gefragt.


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2015)

Was meinst du damit konkret?


----------



## dekay55 (29. September 2015)

Dazu kann ich nur folgendes "sagen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur folgendes "sagen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie dekadent! 

Aber geil. 

MfG


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur folgendes "sagen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genz ehrlich..... finde das sieht schrecklich aus 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das dass Bild blass, fahrbare und kontrastarm wirkt (bereits auf deinen Bildern, bei mehr umgebungslicht sowieso), finde ich einfach es sieht schrecklich aus wie die Leinwand mit reisszwecken(?) gespannt im raum hängt.....

Würde mir nie in die Wohnung kommen^^
Als Bastler und versuch ganz nett, aber nichts für Wohnräume.


Ich selbst habe ja einen günstigen Acer 6510BD.

Steht momentan noch an der decke montiert im Partyraum und ist nur für die Fußball WM und 2-3 filme im Jahr genutzt.
Überlege aber immer wieder ob ich ihn nicht zum zocken im Wohnzimmer montieren könnte ^^
Klar, Kontrast und Bildqualität sicherlich nicht wie bei meinem Plasma tv,,aber manchmal will man es halt einfach nur groß


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2015)

JA stimmt es sieht wirklich schrecklich aus. Weil ichs erstens nicht gebacken bekomm mit der 6 jahre alten 50€ Camera auch nur halbwegs nen gescheites Bild zu machen ohne das die Helligkeit so überblendet das es Kontrastarm und Farbarm wirkt. Was ich auf den Bilder auch noch nicht gemacht habe ist das einstellen vom Hardedge Blending, das Warping, und die Automatische Helligkeits und Farbkalibrierung. 
Was du nicht siehst leider und mir jetzt ohnehin nicht glaubst :
Bei 300W auf der Lampe erreicht ein Beamer ein von Kontrast  4600:1 bei 3800 Ansi Lumen mit 1920*1200@120HZ  selbst meine ehemaligen Acer HQ24bid Monitore haben nicht annaehernd so ein dermassen krasses bild hinbekommen, was dazu geführt hat das ich nur noch Beamer nutze und keine Monitore 

Auf den Bildern hab ich die mit 225W Laufen ( lassen sich in 25W schritten von 200 bis 300W hochschrauben ) 

Was man halt nicht wirklich ahnt, hinter den Bildern steckt 120.000€ Technik von daher hat DaStash vollkommen recht mit Dekadent. Und glaub mir wenn das Bild so beschissen waere wie auf den Bildern, dann würde ich sicher keine 2kw Strom rausballern nur um auf ner "großen" Leinwand zu zocken, darum gehts nicht. Wenn ich großes Bild will kann ich auch einen Beamer nehmen bei 7m Diagonale muss man allerdings schon nen abgedunkelten Raum haben. 
Auf den Bildern von mir leuchten im Zimmer ja auch noch ne 50w HalogenLampe und nen 30W Halogen Spot 

Achja meine Beamer stammen von ProjectionDesign und sind Spezialanfertigungen  auf der 365er Plattform mit dem MagnesiumGehaeuse, die wurden nochmal am Frauenhofer Institut IGD Darmstadt umgebaut & modifiziert und zusaetzlich mit INFITEC Interferenztechnik gepaart mit AS3D Technik ausgerüstet, genauer gesagt wurde ein Hybrid erschaffen ( für Perspektiven unabhaengiges 3D für maximal 8 Personen gleichzeitig )  ebenso ner anbindung an ein Motion Capture System. Um genau zu sein sind das Virtual Reality Beamer.


Und was das Chaos angeht, wart mal ab was ich da in wirklichkeit baue


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> JA stimmt es sieht wirklich schrecklich aus. Weil ichs erstens nicht gebacken bekomm mit der 6 jahre alten 50€ Camera auch nur halbwegs nen gescheites Bild zu machen ohne das die Helligkeit so überblendet das es Kontrastarm und Farbarm wirkt. Was ich auf den Bilder auch noch nicht gemacht habe ist das einstellen vom Hardedge Blending, das Warping, und die Automatische Helligkeits und Farbkalibrierung.
> Was du nicht siehst leider und mir jetzt ohnehin nicht glaubst :
> Bei 300W auf der Lampe erreicht ein Beamer ein von Kontrast  4600:1 bei 3800 Ansi Lumen mit 1920*1200@120HZ  selbst meine ehemaligen Acer HQ24bid Monitore haben nicht annaehernd so ein dermassen krasses bild hinbekommen, was dazu geführt hat das ich nur noch Beamer nutze und keine Monitore
> 
> ...



naja, ist ja alles schön und gut.

Aber trotzdem kann dein beamer kein schwarz zaubern, so wie jeder andere beamer eben auch.
Da bringen dir deine guten Werte nichts wenn der Prinzipaufbau an sich versagt.

Fakt ist: Dein Schwarz ist auf einer Weissen Lainwand nur so schwarz, wie es das umgebungslicht zulässt, und somit nie so gut wie das Schwarz eines Plasma oder OLED TV.
Da bringt dir 120.000€ Technik doch auch nichts wenn nicht die komplette restliche Umgebung mitspielt....da muss schon ein professioneller Kinoraum her und ohne massive Abdunklung is das Bild bei beamern sowieso nicht mit guter Bildschirmtechnik gleichzusetzen.


Anders gesagt:
Vielleicht wäre ein günstigerere Beamer in einer dafür besseren Umgebung (echter Heimkinosaal) besser gewesen (auch vom Bild her) als deine 120.000€ Technik die auf ein an der Wand mit Reisszwecken gespanntes Bettlaken projeziert 

Aber da ich davon ausgehe dass das momentan eh nur bastelei an der Technik selbst ist, und du dir bei so hochwertiger Beamertechnik sicherlich auch einen entsprechenden raum zulegst ist das eh meckern auf hohem neveau.....in einer kleinen Mietwohnung jedenfalls braucht man mit sowas IMO garnicht erst anfangen ^^


----------



## Superwip (30. September 2015)

Das stimmt, gerade gute Beamer brauchen ein gutes Setup sonst sind sie nur eine halbgare Lösung und jedenfalls ihren Preis nicht wert.

Das erste was mir auf dem Bild auffällt ist die schlechte Ausrichtung mit Überlappung der Bilder der 3 Beamer. Aber auch die Qualität der Leinwand im allgemeinen lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Bei drei Beamern würde ich auch eher eine gebogene Leinwand verwenden (soweit es die Optik zulässt) und nicht eine Kombination von drei flachen.

Im Alltag würde ich auch lieber mein Bildschirmsetup verwenden als dieses Beamersetup.


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2015)

Ich sag ja das mir nich glauben wirst. Hör mal auf von dem auszugehen was du von Beamern kennst, denn das was meine Kiste machen ist ne komplett andere Hausnummer und absolut nicht mehr vergleichbar mit ner 10000€ KonsumerKiste, ich hab mein denken auch komplett aendern müssen als ich das erste mal einen zum laufen bekommen hab.   Und wer redet von einem Beamer, das sind 3 Beamer die da grad ein Bild projezieren. Und mach das erstmal besser nachts um 3 Uhr in ner halben Stunde auf vorfreude weil die programierung von der ganzen geschichte endlich geklappt hat und ich endlich ne Geforce OHNE SLI dazu bringen kann mehr als 2 Monitore anzusteuern und das ohne Tools selbst in DX11.  Aber lass ma gut sein, hier fehlt vieleicht auch das ganze Tagebuch zu der Story damit man besser versteht was ich da eigentlich mache und warum ich das so mache. Ich verfolge nen Konzept auch wenns für dich danach nicht aussieht, ich habs ich halt dran fest, mir egal was andere denken darüber. Und ja gott dann tut halt nen verdammter 50.000€ Beamer auf nen verdammtes altes Bettlaken was mit Reiszwecken provisorisch hingekleistert wurde Projezieren zum Testen, so what das ist tatsaechlich Meckern auf sehr hohen Niveau zumal wenn man nicht mal weis was die hintergrund Story von dem allen ist, wart mal ab wenn meine CAVE fertig ist.....  und wenn mein 13 Meter 180° Curved Display fertig ist. Ansonst kann man mich und meine Beamer gerne bestaunen beim naechsten öffentlichen Auftritt den ich haben werd.


Der Aufbau ist nur ein Testaufbau um meine Software und Hardware Programierung für die CAVE zu Testen, auserdem ist es die Testumgebung für mein Head&EyeTracking, sowie der 8 Point Multitouch, und das Motion Capture System. Ich hab ja geschrieben ich hab an dem Setup null an den Bildern eingestellt eben weils nur zum Testen gedacht war, aber am ende so viel Fun gemacht hat das es nun halt schon 3 Tage aufgebaut ist. Und das wollt ich eigentlich damit zeigen, das aufm Beamer zocken einfach unheimlich fesselnd sein kann, eben bei mir so fesselnd das ich das 3 Tage lang in meiner Bude haengen hab und Bilder hier zeig obwohls aussieht wie hingeschissen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja das mir nich glauben wirst. Hör mal auf von dem auszugehen was du von Beamern kennst, denn das was meine Kiste machen ist ne komplett andere Hausnummer und absolut nicht mehr vergleichbar mit ner 10000€ KonsumerKiste, ich hab mein denken auch komplett aendern müssen als ich das erste mal einen zum laufen bekommen hab.   Und wer redet von einem Beamer, das sind 3 Beamer die da grad ein Bild projezieren. Und mach das erstmal besser nachts um 3 Uhr in ner halben Stunde auf vorfreude weil die programierung von der ganzen geschichte endlich geklappt hat und ich endlich ne Geforce OHNE SLI dazu bringen kann mehr als 2 Monitore anzusteuern und das ohne Tools selbst in DX11.  Aber lass ma gut sein, hier fehlt vieleicht auch das ganze Tagebuch zu der Story damit man besser versteht was ich da eigentlich mache und warum ich das so mache. Ich verfolge nen Konzept auch wenns für dich danach nicht aussieht, ich habs ich halt dran fest, mir egal was andere denken darüber. Und ja gott dann tut halt nen verdammter 50.000€ Beamer auf nen verdammtes altes Bettlaken was mit Reiszwecken provisorisch hingekleistert wurde Projezieren zum Testen, so what das ist tatsaechlich Meckern auf sehr hohen Niveau zumal wenn man nicht mal weis was die hintergrund Story von dem allen ist, wart mal ab wenn meine CAVE fertig ist.....  und wenn mein 13 Meter 180° Curved Display fertig ist. Ansonst kann man mich und meine Beamer gerne bestaunen beim naechsten öffentlichen Auftritt den ich haben werd.
> 
> 
> Der Aufbau ist nur ein Testaufbau um meine Software und Hardware Programierung für die CAVE zu Testen, auserdem ist es die Testumgebung für mein Head&EyeTracking, sowie der 8 Point Multitouch, und das Motion Capture System. Ich hab ja geschrieben ich hab an dem Setup null an den Bildern eingestellt eben weils nur zum Testen gedacht war, aber am ende so viel Fun gemacht hat das es nun halt schon 3 Tage aufgebaut ist. Und das wollt ich eigentlich damit zeigen, das aufm Beamer zocken einfach unheimlich fesselnd sein kann, eben bei mir so fesselnd das ich das 3 Tage lang in meiner Bude haengen hab und Bilder hier zeig obwohls aussieht wie hingeschissen.



Bitte versteh das nicht falsch.
Ich wollte doch mit meinen Kommentaren ja nicht angreifen, misst ja nicht gleich überreagieren.

Deine Technik ist mit Sicherheit beeindruckend und ich habe ja selber geschrieben, dass ich vermute du werkelst momentan mehr an der Technik und der Rest vom Aufbau ist halt provisorisch 

An meinen Grundaussagen bzgl. Bildqualität, schwarzwert usw. Ändert sich aber nix.
Ohne Dunkelheit, kein echtes schwarz 

Das mit multitouch und 360° Projektion hört sich ja sehr interessant an.

Du könntest uns ja einfach erleuchten und mitteilen was genau du vor hast


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2015)

Wenn ich hier nen Link zu meinem Thread im Luxx posten darf kannst du dort alles nachlesen inklusive der Story um die Beamer und was ich da überhaupt hab und wieso.  Ich machs einfach mal Virtual Reality&Experimente mit DFENCE. Heute: Der Prototyp steht !!!

Ich hab mittlerweile extrem viel vor. Ich will mir ne Cave bauen ( wird liebevoll auch Holodeck genannt an den Forschungs und Entwicklungsstaetten welche ne CAVE besitzen ) Ich will mir nen in mein Heimkino ein Riesen Curved Display bauen was über die komplette Stirnseite des Zimmers gehen soll. Ich mach nebenbei Projector Mapping ( aber nich daheim im kleinen Massstab sondern richtung Professionel mittlerweile dazu bau ich mir ne VJ Lichtanlage für mein Musikequipment bzw für meine Liveacts. Ach gott und irgendwas dummes faellt mir socher auch noch ein.  Und bevor du dich jetzt fragst ob ich für die ganzen vorhaben immer die Beamer umbauen will, nein ich hab 25 dieser 3D Beamer.


----------



## Superwip (2. Oktober 2015)

Eine Cave zu bauen würde ich im Zeitalter der Oculus Rift für private Zwecke niemandem mehr empfehlen außer vielleicht Spezial-Caves für Simulatoren aber nicht für Spiele im Allgemeinen. Es ist einfach eine viel aufwendigere Alternative zur VR Brille und nicht nur viel aufwendiger; auch die Immersion ist in der Regel schlechter.

Ein normales Multibeamersetup mit gebogener Leinwand kann schon sinnvoller sein aber man sollte auf jeden Fall auch hier Vor- und Nachteile abwägen, überlegen ob man geeignetes Quellmaterial hat und ob der Aufwand den Nutzen rechtfertigt. Die raumoptische Auslegung des Heimkinoraums, Qualität der Leinwand usw. sollten keinesfalls vernachlässigt werden wenn man ein angemessenes Ergebnis will. Je besser der Beamer desto besser sollten auch raumoptische Optimierung und Leinwand sein damit die Qualität des Beamers wirklich angemessen genutzt werden kann.

Für Beamer als Bildschirmersatz im Büro mit relativ kleiner Projektionsfläche solltest du eine Graue Leinwand mit niedrigem Gainfaktor verwenden um in der nur begrenzt abgedunkelten Umgebung vernünftige Schwarzwerte hinzubekommen.


----------

